# 2008 Trans-Iowa V4



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Plans are being set for the 4th running of Trans-Iowa. Stay tuned to the *website* for all the updates. :thumbsup:

Need a refresher? Check out some pics!

And the guy with the light on his bike in the picture above....his facial expression is *PRICELESS!*

As for me....I am out of the loop this year. The go-to-guys regarding TIv4 are Guitar Ted and Bd.Sahib


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Yippie....

why does this excite me to no end on a sunday morning?

Why is depeche mode's Sweetest Perfection playing on i-tunes just as i'm reading about it?


----------



## C-Hog (Jan 15, 2004)

*Great News!!!*

I received an e-mail from GT just last night, letting me know that he would indeed be holding another Trans-Iowa event in 2008... and that David Pals would be assisting him. This is fantastic news for everyone in endurance mtn biking. Mark and David are two of the greatest individuals I have ever had the pleasure of meeting. Although the time we have had together (so far) has been far too limited, I consider them both to be dear friends, and all-around great guys. We need more folks like them. And we need more events like Trans-Iowa.

Jim Cummins
Promoter, Dirty Kanza 200

ps: Plans are also underway for a 2008 edition of The Dirty Kanza 200. Our date will (again) most likely be sometime in mid-to-late May. Watch for more details.


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

*Hmmm*

Gears or SS? Hannon and Ira were killing me at 30mph on the single.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Wow! Thanks!*



C-Hog said:


> I received an e-mail from GT just last night, letting me know that he would indeed be holding another Trans-Iowa event in 2008... and that David Pals would be assisting him. This is fantastic news for everyone in endurance mtn biking. Mark and David are two of the greatest individuals I have ever had the pleasure of meeting. Although the time we have had together (so far) has been far too limited, I consider them both to be dear friends, and all-around great guys. We need more folks like them. And we need more events like Trans-Iowa.
> 
> Jim Cummins
> Promoter, Dirty Kanza 200
> ...


Jim, you are far too kind to say so yourself, but you are a promoter at the top level and I have used a lot of what you have implemented in Dirty Kanza into T.I.

Looking forwards to working with d.p. and everyone should also know that Jeff Kerkove designed that header. Thanks Buddy! :thumbsup:

Just like Jeff said, we'll be posting updates along the way so stay tuned. Thanks for all the positive comments and vibes.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Fyi*



Pivvay said:


> Gears or SS? Hannon and Ira were killing me at 30mph on the single.


Just so you know, it was your accounting of T.I. V3 that was one of the influences for me to run this again. Thanks!

Those first hand accounts are always special, but something about yours just grabbed me.


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

*Thanks GT!*



Guitar Ted said:


> Just so you know, it was your accounting of T.I. V3 that was one of the influences for me to run this again. Thanks!
> 
> Those first hand accounts are always special, but something about yours just grabbed me.


You and Jeff the ones that did all the hard work. Those cue sheets were amazing. Glad you and DP are keeping the race going. Two awesome guys and a really cool and unique race.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

Good to hear you guys(GT/BD) are pullin' the trigger on gettin the word out so early for next year, I'll endeavor to be there.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Key word: "early"*



PaddyH said:


> Good to hear you guys(GT/BD) are pullin' the trigger on gettin the word out so early for next year, I'll endeavor to be there.


Yeah, thanks Paddy. I'm hoping to see you, Dallas, and Lyndsay tow the line again sometime down here.

Early is the key word.

d.p. and I are going to try to be a bit more efficient and accurate than we've ever been before for T.I.

Things to look for: Loop course again. Additional cue sheet checkpoint(s) Start in the dark. The ususal B maintenance roads, and lots of hills. 

My goal is to have the '08 course in the bag and ready to go before winter. d.p. and myself have lots of work to do.

Until then................


----------



## Joe_Jitsu (Aug 25, 2004)

Looking forward to it!

Joe



Guitar Ted said:


> Yeah, thanks Paddy. I'm hoping to see you, Dallas, and Lyndsay tow the line again sometime down here.
> 
> Early is the key word.
> 
> ...


----------



## MoroCyclist (Oct 24, 2005)

Glad to hear this will happen again! I'll mark it on the calendar.
Thanks GT and DP!

Mike


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

*Many thanks*



Guitar Ted said:


> Yeah, thanks Paddy. I'm hoping to see you, Dallas, and Lyndsay tow the line again sometime down here.
> 
> Early is the key word.
> 
> ...


Guitar Ted, thanks for going through this again. Bd.Sahib, thanks for joining in the fun.

After TIV3 my butt was black and blue, my fingers were numb for weeks, and the toenails from both of my large toes fell off. Somehow the memories of the side effects are nothing compared to the utter (or should I say "udder"?) ADVENTURE that this race was! I am so looking forward to doing it again.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

It's only August and I've now got a serious contender for me to use as winter time motivation.


----------



## whatthedillyo13 (Jul 12, 2006)

*I'm In*

all I need is a bike...


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Announcing the T.I.V4 Tune Up Ride*

Have you been wondering what doing something like Trans Iowa might be like, are you considering T.I.V4, or are you up for a century on gravel "just'cause"? Well, you are in luck.

Post GTDRI II, d.p. and I were lamenting the fact that we had to cut the course short to make it on scheduled time. We decided to re-attempt the route on October 27th, 2007. Then after discussing this with a few blokes thinking about T.I.V4, we realized it might just be a fun way to get a bunch of like minded folks out and use the ride as a kick off to your winter training for T.I.V4. Or not...............maybe you just want to ride it for fun. That's okay too.

We'll be meeting in Marengo, Iowa early in the morning, so lights will be required. We probaly won't get back in till after dark either, so be prepared. More on times and route cues later on the T.I.V4 website.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

sweet. the weather will have probably turned, cold and snow are a likely possibility, i might put a bigger gear on the single speed, or mooch a CX bike, but i'm in.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

*And don't forget to get your blaze orange on*



Guitar Ted said:


> Have you been wondering what doing something like Trans Iowa might be like, are you considering T.I.V4, or are you up for a century on gravel "just'cause"? Well, you are in luck.
> 
> Post GTDRI II, d.p. and I were lamenting the fact that we had to cut the course short to make it on scheduled time. We decided to re-attempt the route on October 27th, 2007. Then after discussing this with a few blokes thinking about T.I.V4, we realized it might just be a fun way to get a bunch of like minded folks out and use the ride as a kick off to your winter training for T.I.V4. Or not...............maybe you just want to ride it for fun. That's okay too.
> 
> We'll be meeting in Marengo, Iowa early in the morning, so lights will be required. We probaly won't get back in till after dark either, so be prepared. More on times and route cues later on the T.I.V4 website.


Might want to leave the plumage off your helmet for this one. Coinciding with the opening day of pheasant season.

postscript: The course is well marked w/ empty Busch Lite cans.


----------



## Johnny5 (Jul 26, 2006)

bd.sahib said:


> postscript: The course is well marked w/ empty Busch Lite cans.


That's how T.roy and I new were weren't lost/off course this year. :thumbsup:

Oct 27th huh? Might have to venture up for Halloween Iowa style!

-thad


----------



## SquidBuzz (Jan 6, 2007)

Where can a guy find a place to stay near Marengo? Williamsburg ok or should I be looking elsewhere?

Also, how much lighting equipment should a guy bring along? Just something for the bars or do you guys think a person should have more?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

SquidBuzz said:


> Where can a guy find a place to stay near Marengo? Williamsburg ok or should I be looking elsewhere?
> 
> Also, how much lighting equipment should a guy bring along? Just something for the bars or do you guys think a person should have more?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I should preface by saying I'm not associated with any reputable lodging of any form, any where, or any time.

The closest is the Sudbury here in Marengo. 
http://www.sudburymotelandrv.com/
Williamsburg is about 15 miles, the lodging for the Amana Colonie$ is probably 10 miles or so.
http://www.amanacolonies.org/lodging.htm
Iowa City/Coralville and other communities geographically located to take full finacial advantage of the college sports markets are about 30 miles away.

I'd guess 3 or 4 hrs of lighting and whatever your comfortable w/ on descents of around 35 mph or so. We origionally looked at the 27th because of the full moon. I've ridden most of the course under those conditions with a small cateye bar mounted light but I wasn't looking for road signs or at maps either.


----------



## SquidBuzz (Jan 6, 2007)

bump...

By the looks of it this is still on for the end for October.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*If you mean the T.I. Tune Up ride, yes!*



SquidBuzz said:


> bump...
> 
> By the looks of it this is still on for the end for October.


Just catching up after Interbike. I'll be getting details out soon!


----------



## SquidBuzz (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes, the T.I. tune up ride.

I'll be coming down from WI to ride with you guys.


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

I got demons to deal with after last years DNF. I learned alot (eat real food, don't carry all your crap on your back, ask before you start nabbin water from a locals spicket). Just sitting on the edge of my seat waiting to send the postcard...:thumbsup:


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

*Details of the tuneup ride*

October 27th @ 6 a.m. Meet on the east side of the square in Marengo, Iowa.

Trans Iowa Tuneup Route is Here

The route is the REVERSE of the GTDRI route so we'll start with a couple of rollers and end with a painfully flat (no relief for the weary) 17 mile stretch.
If you expand the left sidebar, you can access the details on the route. Click on the "route preview" and you will get the turn by turn directions. Note: It's up to you to print these out! These are printing out quite nicely to be trimmed to fit most map cases, so you can get everything pre-arranged before hitting the road with us at 6 a.m., October 27. Also, we will be riding NORTH out of Marengo in a anti-clockwise fashion, so you can follow those printed directions on a map at home if you want to.

Sunrise will be at 7:34 and sunset at 6:38 p.m. so you'll need lights for the first bit of the ride. Moonset will be at 9:38 a.m. and Moonrise at 6:53 p.m. according to the US Naval Observatory.

We'll pass through a town (Toledo) with a convenience store in mile 42. There are possibilities for supplies in other towns but the stores are off route.

Hope to see you there!

dp


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Dan Hensley said:


> I got demons to deal with after last years DNF. I learned alot (eat real food, don't carry all your crap on your back, ask before you start nabbin water from a locals spicket). Just sitting on the edge of my seat waiting to send the postcard...:thumbsup:


I'm sure you're not the only guy out there who has something to finish in Iowa, I'm betting there will be a lot of that. I'm gonna sound really corny here but it could change your outlook on life....at least it did for me. Because really, it's impossible to ride 330 miles (or 350?) on gravel roads on a bicycle, everybody knows that (duh!). But one turn at a time, one page at a time, and before you even know it the finish will be in sight.

yeah, I'm ready to send in postcards again too...


----------



## jbkr54 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Demons!?*

You think you've got demons? How about 3 years and 3 DNFs. And I am not getting any younger. Time is running out on me. If I don't get this puppy whacked off soon my only chance will be on a tandem with Ira (TI is a walk in the park) Ryan.:madman:


----------



## SquidBuzz (Jan 6, 2007)

So..... Are we going to get shot at during this ride?  

I just made reservations at the Sudbury and she asked me how many dogs I would have with me because it will be some sort of hunting season there. Hopefully it won't be an issue.

Just an FYI, the Sudbury does have a couple of rooms yet for the preride weekend. So if you are looking to get a place, you might want to hurry up and commit to this place.

I'm really looking forward to this. It will be nice to meet some of you and to do some long distance riding. 

As my friends have gotten used to hearing.... What kinda tires are you guys going to run? Can we get away with a low profile or should we just figure on your basic all terrain tire?


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Looking forward to meeting you.



SquidBuzz said:


> So..... Are we going to get shot at during this ride?


_If I say its safe to surf this beach Captain, then its safe to surf this beach._



SquidBuzz said:


> As my friends have gotten used to hearing.... What kinda tires are you guys going to run? Can we get away with a low profile or should we just figure on your basic all terrain tire?


The coarse has several different types of roads; double track, garden variety farm to market gravel, dirt/mud and sand etc. so there probably isn't a perfect tire. That said, there isn't anything much resembling anything technical, unless it gets wet. I'll probably run 29x2.1's for comfort since I'm mid 40's, slow, and have wasted a lot of testosterone on male pattern baldness.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

but more of a mountain bike than a cross bike? or is cx bike a good choice?


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Depends*



markf said:


> but more of a mountain bike than a cross bike? or is cx bike a good choice?


The ultimate "go fast" choice would be a cross rig with 40-42mm tires. Want to be comfortable? Ride 2.1" rubber with a fast tread pattern, ala Nanoraptors. Of course, none of this matters if it rains like it did in August. Then the best bike in the group was a Surly 1X1 with Large Marge rims shod with 3.0" Nokians!  The tires floated right up above the mush!

Trans Iowa is always a crap shoot and a lot depends upon your goals. Going for the win? Just want to finish it? That will determine much of your basic equipment choices right there.

That's what makes this ride so informative and worthwhile for you guys. It's T.I. in microcosm. You'll figure out a lot and it's not so long you'll get in trouble if you screw up on your choices.

Sounds like blaze orange will be the color of choice that day though!


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

markf said:


> but more of a mountain bike than a cross bike? or is cx bike a good choice?


Last year (TIv3) I rode a Cross Check with 1.8 mountain tires. It was heavy, lotsa rotation weight. However, on some of the descents at the start, it was nice to have the wide tires and it was much cushier than 32c cross tire over time. However, this year I plan to roll 32c and take the beating. J5 (a team mate and fellow TIv3 racer) agrees with me that 700/29er diameter are the way to go. Looks like we will have a couple months of "what are you gunna ride? Here is my gear choice." to pass the time until next april-ish.:madman:


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Something else to put under yer hat this winter*

Here's a couple of things to keep in mind over the winter months that might be interesting.

#1. Gravel Triple Crown? Is this an interesting concept to anyone? There is talk of somehow making a challenge out of doing the T.I.V4/ Dirty Kanza 200/ (Event Yet To Be Announced in Nebraska) Riders would be chasing "mileage points" and the highest # of points, or in the case of a tie, the one who won or placed highest consistently amongst all top mileage finishers would be dubbed the Gravel King/Queen of 2008. Sound like fun? Suggestions? Stupid idea? We want to know!

#2. There is an event in southern Minnesota on gravel that wants to be a "warm up" type of event for T.I.V4. I'll get more details, but what I know now is that this event will likely be very "T.I.-like" and be a 100 miles of gravel goodness in rolly-polly southeastern Minnesota. It is slated to take place two weeks prior to T.I., so that should work out as a great event for ramping up for Trans Iowa. I'll post more as details become available.

I'll post more here on any of these ideas as I get more details.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:



> Here's a couple of things to keep in mind over the winter months that might be interesting.
> 
> #1. Gravel Triple Crown? Is this an interesting concept to anyone? There is talk of somehow making a challenge out of doing the T.I.V4/ Dirty Kanza 200/ (Event Yet To Be Announced in Nebraska) Riders would be chasing "mileage points" and the highest # of points, or in the case of a tie, the one who won or placed highest consistently amongst all top mileage finishers would be dubbed the Gravel King/Queen of 2008. Sound like fun? Suggestions? Stupid idea? We want to know!
> 
> ...


I love the idea of a tripple crown however with my 3rd try of the gdr this summer not sure how that well fit... but i'll be watching this idea closely


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

*Tires/gearing*

Last year I rolled true 1.75" wide 26" kenda klimax lites. MTB based SS with 40/18 gearing. I considered that perfect for last year's course but I also couldn't hang with hannon/ira too long at 30mph. I was spun OUT. Considering the course is a surprise every year I'd be cautious about going too narrow and gearing too high if you want to finish. If you're racing to win/place then you don't really need any advice now do you?  If I come back there is a very good chance I would come fixed or on a geared cross bike. The geared cross bike holds the most appeal but I don't even have one right now that I could ride 

Gravel triple crown? Very cool idea. I couldn't really commit to doing it yet considering I have 2 big 2008 races I haven't made up my mind on yet but I like the idea a lot.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Pivvay said:


> Last year I rolled true 1.75" wide 26" kenda klimax lites.


I ran a 26X2.4" wtb mutanoraptor in the back, a 29X2.0" Stans Crow up front, both tubeless. Ran 25psi both ends. Seemed to roll just fine, never felt "slow", plenty of cush. This year I'm going with Crows on both ends...not sure about size in back but going 29" again up front. Seems to me you do not lose anything with a soft, small knob, supple 2" wide tire, I'd bet it's faster than a 30c cross tire on gravel.


----------



## bdeutsch (Mar 31, 2007)

#1-yes, that does sound quite cool.

#2-would the MN ride be the same folks who put on the Almanzo 100? And why not invite them to party and make it a quad crown?


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

bdeutsch said:


> #1-yes, that does sound quite cool.


Oh yeah, this does sound cool but how about an award or something for all who finish, not just the "winner". Maybe a listing of the triple crown finishers like in the PBP....the "ancients" (spelled differently I'm sure) or something


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Some other points*



Fastskiguy said:


> Oh yeah, this does sound cool but how about an award or something for all who finish, not just the "winner". Maybe a listing of the triple crown finishers like in the PBP....the "ancients" (spelled differently I'm sure) or something


Keep in mind that these events are still autonomous of each other, and....._one doesn't even exist yet!  _

So, this whole "Triple Crown" idea is really just that....._an idea._ We're inviting your commentary on what you think it might look like. I'm just officiating the debate on it.

Here's some other points to consider: What if no one finishes an event, ala T.I.V2. How do you determine mileages covered? How do you call an event due to poor conditions/danger when so-and-so is wanting to get as many miles as possible towards his triple crown quest? How does the idea fit into events that are autonomous, and not impose an outside set of rules/governance for the Triple Crown?

Another thing: Does it automatically become a "series" and get things "more serious" and ruin the "feel" of DK-200 or T.I. ? (Guys, if you've been there, you know how to answer this one)

We're looking at this idea as having as about as many positives as negatives and we're still lookin' things over. Everything is on the table in regards to this. The last thing the guys that put on these events want is to ruin what we already have going.

Okay, discuss amongst yerselves!


----------



## SquidBuzz (Jan 6, 2007)

The one question that I would have in regards to the triple crown thing would be: Are you trying to grow your events or are you just trying to have fun? Because once you have a triple crown thing all of a sudden it gets to be real serious stuff for some.


----------



## C-Hog (Jan 15, 2004)

SquidBuzz said:


> The one question that I would have in regards to the triple crown thing would be: Are you trying to grow your events or are you just trying to have fun? Because once you have a triple crown thing all of a sudden it gets to be real serious stuff for some.


Hey, "Squid"...

Excellent point!!! I think I can speak for both GT and myself and say that we are both VERY sensitive about the specific point you raise here, and therefore appreciate you asking this question. If there is one aspect of our events that we want to safeguard, it is the "fun" nature of the events. The last thing we want to do is turn or events into just another testosterone fest.

The singular objective of the "Triple Crown" idea is to grow the sport... and more specifically, to grow the endurance gravel grinder aspect of cycling. We want to somehow encourage those attending one event, to attend more of the same types of events in the same season. I guess the question is, then, how do we achieve that objective? Is it with a Triple Crown? Or is there a better way?

Everyone... please keep your comments coming.

Jim Cummins
Promoter, Dirty Kanza


----------



## funky-funky-chicken (Jan 22, 2004)

I keep finding myself asking the question: "Why am I so morbidly curious about the TransIowa?"

I think there is something about being reduced to a level of suffering that makes many of the hardships of daily life comparatively easy to endure.

I thought last year while doing it that it would be my only participation. Once would be enough. But, there have been so many times this summer when I have found myself riding a bike, rethinking approach... Wondering *when *I do it again if I'll try using one of those clever ratcheting devices that allows one to coast. Wondering if there might be some sense in using one of those devices to switch between gear combinations with a remotely located cable actuating lever of some variety.

Hmmmm... fortunately there is plenty of time to think about options. Something on the horizon to keep motivated while riding all winter (dare I say that word so early.) Based on the growth rate of what amounts to only 1/2 of a toenail on my left foot, it might be fully grown just in time for next year?

I'd love to make it to the ride in October, but I unfortunately don't see it happening. Good luck to those who participate. I hope to see some of you again in April


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

*Skinny tire warning*



Dan Hensley said:


> Last year (TIv3) I rode a Cross Check with 1.8 mountain tires. It was heavy, lotsa rotation weight. However, on some of the descents at the start, it was nice to have the wide tires and it was much cushier than 32c cross tire over time. However, this year I plan to roll 32c and take the beating. J5 (a team mate and fellow TIv3 racer) agrees with me that 700/29er diameter are the way to go. Looks like we will have a couple months of "what are you gunna ride? Here is my gear choice." to pass the time until next april-ish.:madman:


For TIV3 I rode 30 mm cyclocross tires on a very upright Chester MTB with drop bars. While it rolled well, I don't plan to run anything as long as TI with tires that narrow. Why? I had complete numbness in some fingers for a week and lessening numbness over the course of months. The tips of my fingers have only recently stopped having a constant tingling. I would guess I had 3 months of symptoms.

G-Ted warned of similar results for other racers in previous years, and I accepted the risk and paid the penalty. Because I know this kind of nerve damage can become permanent if bad enough, I won't be doing things this way again for this kind of distance on gravel. If I do TI again I will use something 40 mm or wider. I don't expect to get as good of results with fatter tires, but my body will thank me. Besides, I now have an inhaler, so maybe I can offset the heavier rotational weight by preventing an 8 hour bout with exercise induced asthma!!

In other injuries completely unrelated to tires but related to other gear, I lost the toenails of both big toes. When I ride I tend to unconsciously force my toes up and into the toe of my shoe. I often blow holes in my socks and shoes. This is fine for short rides, but not for 310 miles! I have since bought and ridden some wonderful Shimano sandals that should eliminate any toe issues, but could potentially cause other pressure point issues to surface over the course of ~30 hours of riding.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

C-Hog said:


> Hey, "Squid"...
> 
> Excellent point!!! I think I can speak for both GT and myself and say that we are both VERY sensitive about the specific point you raise here, and therefore appreciate you asking this question. If there is one aspect of our events that we want to safeguard, it is the "fun" nature of the events. The last thing we want to do is turn or events into just another testosterone fest.


It's hard to not "compete" when you're in a "race", and only one person "wins", the rest are "losers" Let's face it, most of us are not in contention to win any kind of cycling event-I mean, even in the 40+ 29" clydesdale single speed class there'll be some 201# guy that will kick my a$$ LOL!

But doing something pretty unbelievable, like riding 300 miles of gravel in one shot, that *is* possible for a lot of us, maybe most of us. And in the grand scheme of things, what is neater, finishing in the top 10 in your local mtb race or (just) finishing a 200 mile gravel road event?

Leadville has it's belt buckles, if you're into road riding you can go for your Super Randonneur pin or maybe finish the PBP or BMB, maybe these gravel races need something like this or maybe finishing all 3 events could get you some kind of recognition. Something to change it from "man verses man" to "man verses nature" or "man verses himself" (or maybe even "man verses the race organizer LOL!).

Or maybe "we're trying to make it" instead of "I'm trying to beat you"


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

Guitar Ted said:


> Keep in mind that these events are still autonomous of each other, and....._one doesn't even exist yet!  _
> 
> So, this whole "Triple Crown" idea is really just that....._an idea._ We're inviting your commentary on what you think it might look like. I'm just officiating the debate on it.
> 
> ...


more TI i ran 700x38 smooth-ish hybrid tires on a CX bike. if i can swing this fall ride i'll probably bring the SS mtb and figure out a gear to push, thinking 32x13.

//edit: not quite the g-ted post i thought i quoted. i'd support a series, might be fun. how about belt buckles or hats or something if you finish each one and a better, fancier thing if you do all 3,4,whatever number.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*To get you in the mood*

We had a good 80 miler today (10/7) :thumbsup:










Lots more pictures HERE.


----------



## mgersib (Apr 9, 2004)

Fastskiguy said:


> It's hard to not "compete" when you're in a "race", and only one person "wins", the rest are "losers" Let's face it, most of us are not in contention to win any kind of cycling event-I mean, even in the 40+ 29" clydesdale single speed class there'll be some 201# guy that will kick my a$$ LOL!
> 
> But doing something pretty unbelievable, like riding 300 miles of gravel in one shot, that *is* possible for a lot of us, maybe most of us. And in the grand scheme of things, what is neater, finishing in the top 10 in your local mtb race or (just) finishing a 200 mile gravel road event?
> 
> ...


"Super Randonneur pin"

I like that. Maybe we do a pin instead of a triple crown?!!


----------



## Joe_Jitsu (Aug 25, 2004)

CHARILE DON'T SURF!! 



bd.sahib said:


> Looking forward to meeting you.
> 
> _If I say its safe to surf this beach Captain, then its safe to surf this beach._
> 
> The coarse has several different types of roads; double track, garden variety farm to market gravel, dirt/mud and sand etc. so there probably isn't a perfect tire. That said, there isn't anything much resembling anything technical, unless it gets wet. I'll probably run 29x2.1's for comfort since I'm mid 40's, slow, and have wasted a lot of testosterone on male pattern baldness.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

markf said:


> more TI i ran 700x38 smooth-ish hybrid tires on a CX bike. if i can swing this fall ride i'll probably bring the SS mtb and figure out a gear to push, thinking 32x13.
> 
> //edit: not quite the g-ted post i thought i quoted. i'd support a series, might be fun. how about belt buckles or hats or something if you finish each one and a better, fancier thing if you do all 3,4,whatever number.


OTOH, I really liked the price of TIV3. Not sure that G-Ted et al. intend to continue that tradition, but I can only imagine that it would be more difficult to do the fancier the prize. Custom belt buckles? That can't be cheap. Especially when you figure at least a 50% non-completion rate for each stage. Assuming that is distributed randomly and that each racer has a 50% chance of finishing each stage (a huge assumption), only about 13 people from a total of 100 entrants would be expected to finish all three. Not a whole lot of economy of scale in making 13 custom pins or belt buckles!

In the interest of keeping costs down, I propose the following. After each race, all race finishers get a zip lock bag filled with excess gravel the race organizers borrow from the side of their respective roads.

Before the start of the third race the finishers of the first two stages would bring their two baggies to the final awards ceremony, along with a mason jar brought from home. During the race the final organizer would pour the contents of the first two bags of gravel into the jar, then add their own gravel for their race. At the awards ceremony the organizer would present the gravel filled jars to the finishers. Assuming the gravel is slightly different shades for each state, the jars should be filled with three different colored layers of gravel.

Total cost to each racer would be one mason jar. Total cost to the first two organizers would be one baggie per competitor. Total cost to the third organizer would be the time it takes to set the jars up. And to me, a jar filled with gravel from each race I did would be worth as much as a belt buckle.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

buckles might not be cheap, but how about cycling caps? surely we could find a sponsor who'd donate some hats, and then a custom finishers logo could be put on the few that need it?


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*I don't mean to ba a "Negative Nancy", but....*

How's about we figure out _how the triple crown would work_ first before we get to prizing, hmmm? 

The last thing any of us promoters are worried about is prizing. That's the easy part, really.

How to integrate this idea into three different, autonomous events is the question at hand.

Thanks!


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> How's about we figure out _how the triple crown would work_ first before we get to prizing, hmmm?
> 
> The last thing any of us promoters are worried about is prizing. That's the easy part, really.
> 
> ...


G-Ted, you know me. Throw out a question asking for opinions and I have to jump in.  I just wanted to put my $0.02 in to say that I hope that any awards are basic, cheap, and don't drive the price up.

Right now you have between 2 and 4 events. Trans Iowa and Dirty Kanza are definites. My guess is that the Nebraska ride is the EnduroSnob Epic, but who knows. The Minnesota one is likely the Alfanzo ride out of Rochester, but again, who knows.

I see three options. There may of course be more that I am not thinking about, but to start the conversation, here goes.

1. Completion. Complete the rides, officially finishing all three (or four) and get "crowned".

-Strengths- Less competitive. Everyone can be a winner if they try hard enough and finish it. You could theoretically have 100 people get crowned. 
-Weaknesses- Less competitive. Has opportunity to lose the race feel.

2. Competition.
2a. Time based. Add the time from all three (four) events, score accordingly.

-Strengths- An epic finish one day can offset a tanking performance on another.
-Weaknesses- More difficult to track.

2b. Omnium based. Add the placings from all three (four) events, score accordingly.

-Strengths- Very easy to track. Points for each placing, and whoever has the most points wins. Winning by 5 feet in a sprint is as significant as winning by an hour.
-Weaknesses- Lessens competitiveness if you know you are ahead of someone or too far behind to catch up. Less "digging deep" to put more time into someone for the overall.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Morlahach said:


> 1. Completion. Complete the rides, officially finishing all three (or four) and get "crowned".
> 
> -Strengths- Less competitive. Everyone can be a winner if they try hard enough and finish it. You could theoretically have 100 people get crowned.
> -Weaknesses- Less competitive. Has opportunity to lose the race feel.


Well those three options sum it up nicely!

So for my opinion, gimmie #1 all the way. The finely tuned athlete putting in an amazing performance, blah blah, who really cares? Heck, with the right drugs and a decade (or two) ago and even I could'a been a condender!. But the common man, just like you and me, slogs out mile after mile, now that is impressive! It's 200-300+ miles per race for god's sake! Man takes on the impossible....and prevails! Give that guy a belt buckle or put his name in the sacred book, whatever, you finish this incredible challenge and it will be remembered, each and every one.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Morlahach said:


> 2b. Omnium based. Add the placings from all three (four) events, score accordingly.
> 
> -Strengths- Very easy to track. Points for each placing, and whoever has the most points wins. Winning by 5 feet in a sprint is as significant as winning by an hour.
> -Weaknesses- Lessens competitiveness if you know you are ahead of someone or too far behind to catch up. Less "digging deep" to put more time into someone for the overall.


Assuming a competition rather than completion, I thought of a few additional benefits to omnium versus time. With time every racer would be required to come to and complete every race. With omnium points it allows some flexibility both on the parts of the racers as well as the organizers.

For an example of flexibility for the riders, let's say I have something going on for one of the races that I just can't get out of. A wedding or a funeral or something. With time scoring I would automatically be disqualified if I didn't make one race. With points, I would simply lose the points for that event. If I did really well for one event and didn't show for another, it would be possible to get an intermediate overall score.

For an example of flexibility for the organizers, imagine if something like what happened at TIv2 occurred at one of the races. A situation where zero people were able to finish due to overly difficult weather. With scoring based on times, the whole triple crown idea would be killed for every racer. There would be no winners whatsoever. With points the organizers would have options that they could choose from. For instance, in the event of no one completing they could give points according to who made it what distance, scoring by distance rather than time. This could be done in different ways. For instance, a point for every so many miles travelled, or points based puerly on who made it the furthest, the second furthest, the third furthest, etc. IMHO, the biggest difficulty in this would be making these rules clear to everyone prior to the start, knowing when to pull the trigger on the alternate scoring, and being able to inform all racers mid-race that the alternate scoring is in effect.

Additionally, omnium points would allow the organizers to score the races differently based on difficulty or prestige. The 100 mile race in Minnesota may be scored differently than the 310 mile race in Iowa, for instance. Winning the Minnesota race may only be worth, say, 50 points, while winning the Iowa race may be worth 200.

Additional qualifying rules could be thrown in. For instance, the overall winner may be the person with the most points, but has to have competed (finished?) in at least 3 of the 4 events.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Morlahach said:


> Assuming a competition rather than completion, I thought of a few additional benefits to omnium versus time. With time every racer would be required to come to and complete every race. With omnium points it allows some flexibility both on the parts of the racers as well as the organizers.
> 
> For an example of flexibility for the riders, let's say I have something going on for one of the races that I just can't get out of. A wedding or a funeral or something. With time scoring I would automatically be disqualified if I didn't make one race. With points, I would simply lose the points for that event. If I did really well for one event and didn't show for another, it would be possible to get an intermediate overall score.
> 
> ...


Yikes!


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

bd.sahib said:


> Yikes!


Sorry if that was too big a mouthful. It probably sounds more complicated than it should be because I gave about 3 options for every step. It was written too open ended.

What if narrowed it down and said this:

200 points to the winner of Trans Iowa, Dirty Kanza, and Endurosnob Epic. Scores drop with lower placements. 
50 points to the winner of Alfanzo. Alfanzo sounds like it is meant to be lower key, but by giving it points it gives it "extra credit" status.

In the event that no one completes a race, the person who goes the furthest will receive 100 points (25 for Alfanzo). Scores drop with lower placements.

Racers must complete at least 3 of the above 4 races, but scores from all 4 will be added.


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Pansy answer*

I am certainly one of the many people (I would guess) that just hope to be able to finish Trans Iowa. Why not have awards for the people that finish all three. There will undoubtedly be very few. Think of DK and TI this year. Aren't The Snob and Matt Wells the only one's that finished both this year?

Just my .02

Paul


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> How's about we figure out _how the triple crown would work_ first before we get to prizing, hmmm?
> 
> The last thing any of us promoters are worried about is prizing. That's the easy part, really.
> 
> ...


Probably wouldn't work for 2008 but if the events could be run shortest first, maybe 2 weeks in between, then each race would be a little like preparation for the next, kinda like a brevet series. Plus each one would be a bigger challenge, increasing as the series progressed.

No, I'm not French!


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

paulclimb510 said:


> I am certainly one of the many people (I would guess) that just hope to be able to finish Trans Iowa. Why not have awards for the people that finish all three. There will undoubtedly be very few. Think of DK and TI this year. Aren't The Snob and Matt Wells the only one's that finished both this year?
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> Paul


I believe you're right but Matt Wills rode his new bike at DK (first fixed DK finish).

dp


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Fastskiguy said:


> Probably wouldn't work for 2008 but if the events could be run shortest first, maybe 2 weeks in between, then each race would be a little like preparation for the next, kinda like a brevet series. Plus each one would be a bigger challenge, increasing as the series progressed.
> 
> No, I'm not French!


Makes sense to me (aside from the French part). I'm curious how the field demographics would work. Registration preference for the "whole series" registrants?

Speaking of demographics, Leslie Holt http://www.heartlandrace.com/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=789 finished DK this year.


----------



## sbaryenbruch (Jan 4, 2004)

*Holy complicated batman....*

I'm guessing that none of the promoters want to make the scoring system for "triple-crown" a logistical nightmare. They don't need anymore work than they alreay have!

Triple crown scoring: Finish all three and get crowned. No finishers at a given event (ala TIV2) means nobody gets crowned.

Sound simple? It is. It's meant to be that way. No reason to complicate "simple" events.

Bear


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

sbaryenbruch said:


> I'm guessing that none of the promoters want to make the scoring system for "triple-crown" a logistical nightmare. They don't need anymore work than they alreay have!
> 
> Triple crown scoring: Finish all three and get crowned. No finishers at a given event (ala TIV2) means nobody gets crowned.
> 
> ...


1: Do we want the triple crown series or do we want the three separate events to stand on their own?
2: If we have a series, should it be based on completion or be competitive with placings?
2A: If we have a completion series, how would it work?
2B: If we have a competition series, how would it work?

Question 1 is on its way to being answered. Every response so far has been for a series.

Question 2 is also on its way to being answered. Every response has been for a completion goal rather than a competitive one. And figuring out how to do a completion series is pretty easy: You complete it. So maybe the discussion can come to a close soon and we don't need to think about how we would manage a competitive series.

BUT, if we DID want to do a competitive series, how would we do it? For an example of how the Minnesota Cycling Federation has used a point system for the last eight years to tie a set of independent races into a series for their Racer Of the Year (ROY), see

http://www.mcf.net/ROYResults.php

For Minnesota's ROY series you go to a bunch of races, earn points, and the person with the most points at the end of the series wins. For us to use the same system wouldn't be a logistical nightmare unless you have a problem using a calculator to add three numbers together.


----------



## calegaryj (Nov 14, 2005)

*Can't we all just ride?*

I guess I don't need to be rewarded with a pin, a hat, a crown, a bottle of Stranahan's (okay, maybe I would like that) for entering/completing/placing/winning any of these endurance tests. The ride (and the comradeship before, during, and after) is the reward for me.

Having said that, if the organizers of TI and DK and future gravel grinder organizers really want to come up with a system for ranking riders, that's fine by me too.

I just want to finish one of these damn things.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

sbaryenbruch said:


> I'm guessing that none of the promoters want to make the scoring system for "triple-crown" a logistical nightmare. They don't need anymore work than they alreay have!
> 
> Triple crown scoring: Finish all three and get crowned. No finishers at a given event (ala TIV2) means nobody gets crowned.
> 
> ...


Amen! I like the way you think.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

calegaryj said:


> I guess I don't need to be rewarded with a pin, a hat, a crown, a bottle of Stranahan's (okay, maybe I would like that) for entering/completing/placing/winning any of these endurance tests. The ride (and the comradeship before, during, and after) is the reward for me.


This is a great point. We as event organizers feel much the same way. That said, we also like to have you guys get recognition for your efforts. Balancing that with the "ride and the comradeship before, during, and after" is a tough thing to foster in these underground events. Simplicity usually works best.



> Having said that, if the organizers of TI and DK and future gravel grinder organizers really want to come up with a system for ranking riders, that's fine by me too.


It's not that we want to have a series, rank riders, or foster more competition. It's more about bringing you, the event participant, more recognition and to cultivate the "gravel grinding culture" that we as event organizers feel is something that is happening here in the Mid-West. We love riding gravel and want to spread the love around. A "triple crown" creates a way for us to grow interest, (possibly) in the gravel riding scene.

Maybe like the after event happenings, it's useless to try and _help it along._ Maybe we should just keep our hands off this and let it do what it's going to do. Maybe it turns into something else entirely. Whatever. We want it to be driven by you guys and gals out there, not so much by what we as promoters/facilitators of these events think it should be.



> I just want to finish one of these damn things.


I want you to also. No......_really, I do!  _


----------



## cartecs3 (Dec 4, 2006)

Morlahach said:


> OTOH, I really liked the price of TIV3. Not sure that G-Ted et al. intend to continue that tradition, but I can only imagine that it would be more difficult to do the fancier the prize. Custom belt buckles? That can't be cheap. Especially when you figure at least a 50% non-completion rate for each stage. Assuming that is distributed randomly and that each racer has a 50% chance of finishing each stage (a huge assumption), only about 13 people from a total of 100 entrants would be expected to finish all three. Not a whole lot of economy of scale in making 13 custom pins or belt buckles!
> 
> In the interest of keeping costs down, I propose the following. After each race, all race finishers get a zip lock bag filled with excess gravel the race organizers borrow from the side of their respective roads.
> 
> ...


That's one of the coolest ideas I've heard.. provided the gravel is slightly different shades it'd make a cool shop/garage/house/whatever ornament. You could even get "spendy" and slap a logo on said jar..


----------



## EnduroDoug (Apr 23, 2005)

Can I just say I hate you all?  

We've got two 24-hour races here in the PNW and both are in jeopardy of being no more and there is scant interest in races like TI or DK up here. I want to throw my hat in the ring for one of these events, and I still might, but it'd sure be nice if there were some similar events out here near Seattle to use as a warmup. I'm jealous of that comaraderie you guys have.

Anyway, as for GT's questions:

I would say to keep it simple. Those hoping/wishing/crawling to the finish of just one will be happy with the knowledge of their accomplishment. Those looking to win a Triple Crown will/should accept nothing less from them and their competition than completion of all three. Life happens, no doubt. But what I do know about these type of events is that there are no excuses. You put up or you go home. If you want the Triple Crown badly enough then a wedding, job interview, funeral, dog-eating-your-homework isn't going to stop you. And if it does, we understand, we feel your pain, and we look forward to seeing you try again next year. Same goes for injuries. Part of the challenge in something like this would be overcoming the life hurdles along the way and finding the time to actually attempt it. Turning the pedals may prove easier than getting the travel time to do it.

As for prizes (doh, I went there) my vote would be for engaved stem caps. They're cheap, they're one-of-a-kind and you'd have that awesome reminder everytime you looked down at your handleabars.

Doug


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

EnduroDoug said:


> As for prizes (doh, I went there) my vote would be for engaved stem caps. They're cheap, they're one-of-a-kind and you'd have that awesome reminder everytime you looked down at your handleabars.


I love that idea.

To me a prize worth the most is not one based on its value, but on the memories it jars. For example, the last thing I would want would be a cash payout. A memory like this top cap idea that you take with you on every ride would be cool. A memory that others will ask about (hey, where did you get that top cap?!) would be even cooler.


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

Morlahach said:


> I love that idea.
> 
> To me a prize worth the most is not one based on its value, but on the memories it jars. For example, the last thing I would want would be a cash payout. A memory like this top cap idea that you take with you on every ride would be cool. A memory that others will ask about (hey, where did you get that top cap?!) would be even cooler.


tattoo.
participants expense. design by G-Ted and company.

Better yet, make a branding iron like the image on the website. You think yer ass is gunna hurt _after_ the ride...?:madmax:

Right now, all I care about is finishing. Knowing I crossed the finish line is bigger than any material prize I could ever have.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

if i finish ITv4 i'd get a tattoo, especially if someone else was gonna get one too.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Attention!!*

*Registration is now open. Go to the Trans Iowa website to learn more. *


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> *Registration is now open. Go to the Trans Iowa website to learn more. *


hehe :thumbsup:


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*maybe 3rd time is the charm?*

Cool post card is in the mail this morn!


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Mail Sent!


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Mail Sent!

oops...sorry about the double post...just got excited


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Whoops!*

It has been pointed out to me that I put down the wrong number for the address to send out you post cards! :blush:

I have corrected the website to reflect this.

I do not think it has affected anyone as of yet, since we have recieved over a half dozen entries already with the incorrect # on the address! 

Sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> It has been pointed out to me that I put down the wrong number for the address to send out you post cards! :blush:
> 
> I have corrected the website to reflect this.
> 
> ...


G-Ted,

Doh! Sent out the mail Saturday morning before I read this. Could you please Email everyone as they arrive to confirm your receipt of their entries?


----------



## Scoletrain (Feb 15, 2005)

I mailed my postcard on Friday... Hopefully the mail carrier has some ambition to get it to Europa since the street is correct. Thanks for the correction GT.

S. Cole

www.scoletrain.blogspot.com


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Not necessary*



Morlahach said:


> G-Ted,
> 
> Doh! Sent out the mail Saturday morning before I read this. Could you please Email everyone as they arrive to confirm your receipt of their entries?


As I said, your name will show up on the roster the day I recieve the card. Just check the site.

A little added mental grief should just be chalked up to mental toughness training that you wouldn't have ordinarily gotten............_for free!   _

Just one of the ways we here at Trans Iowa are working to make sure your experience is of high quality!


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Shouldn't be a problem*



Scoletrain said:


> I mailed my postcard on Friday... Hopefully the mail carrier has some ambition to get it to Europa since the street is correct. Thanks for the correction GT.
> 
> S. Cole
> 
> www.scoletrain.blogspot.com


As I have said, we have recieved several cards with the wrong # on the address already, so I'll bet yours shows up just fine.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

gotta get this in the mail monday.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> As I said, your name will show up on the roster the day I recieve the card. Just check the site.
> 
> A little added mental grief should just be chalked up to mental toughness training that you wouldn't have ordinarily gotten............_for free!   _
> 
> Just one of the ways we here at Trans Iowa are working to make sure your experience is of high quality!


Ah. I just went back to the TIv4 site and saw that you have a separate roster page. I hadn't noticed that before.

I will check there. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Morlahach said:


> Ah. I just went back to the TIv4 site and saw that you have a separate roster page. I hadn't noticed that before.
> 
> I will check there. Thanks for the heads up.


You are welcome!

OT: I'll be interested to see what you come up with for grips on your drop bars. I have entertained very similar ideas to yours, but I have not ever acted on them.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

*Home made drop bar grips*



Guitar Ted said:


> You are welcome!
> 
> OT: I'll be interested to see what you come up with for grips on your drop bars. I have entertained very similar ideas to yours, but I have not ever acted on them.


Finished them up today. I used some goofy red and blue Cinelli tape I got on clearance at the LBS for $4.

The shape fits great in my hand and is "adjustable on the fly". If I move forward I get less to hold onto, if I move back I get more. If my hands get real tired I will move back, and if things get dicey I will move forward. Another interesting thing is that when I need to access the brakes I am forward, and there there is no widening of the bar at all right there. It feels totally normal when braking.

This is the first time I have ever worked with fiberglass, but it wasn't too hard. My only concern is that I am not sure if these are strong enough to handle any and all abuse. I have many layers and used the better part of 8 square feet of fiberglass matt in these, so I think it will be ok. I haven't tried anything real crazy offroad, but really jamming on them to see if they budge shows them to be pretty solid.

Another unlikely problem is that it might be a bit of a chore to remove the levers, if I ever needed to. I would likely have to remove the lever from the front of the bar by totally unscrewing the bolt. A replacement lever would then screw onto the old mounting hardware.

One other thing you can't see from this picture (just used the last of the juice from the camera) is that the flat, wide part of the bar is angled slightly down and away from the bike. This was to follow the natural resting position of the hand.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*A Question For All Ya'all.....*

(First of all, thanks Morlahach for the pics of your grips and the inspiration for this question)

How many of you guys are still running your stick on number from T.I.V3 on your bike? I see the one here on Moralahach's rig, and I know of one other guy that still has his on.

How many of you still have that # on your rig? 

By the way, we're using the same type of stick on numbers again this year, just so you know.


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

Had it for a long time G-Ted but it finally got too ratty after repeated washings so I took the remainder off.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> (First of all, thanks Morlahach for the pics of your grips and the inspiration for this question)
> 
> How many of you guys are still running your stick on number from T.I.V3 on your bike? I see the one here on Moralahach's rig, and I know of one other guy that still has his on.
> 
> ...


Nope took mine off.... If I had mort,s number or another number that had meaning to me i'd maybe keep it


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> Nope took mine off.... If I had mort,s number or another number that had meaning to me i'd maybe keep it


Yeah, I like my number on many levels.


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

Couldn't stand to look at it afte a DNF. The sticker came off when I got home.

Man, I think you guys allowing early entry for past participants is right on. We (the other two guys with me last year) had a bit of a worry...well I had a bit of a worry of getting in. Thanks G-ted. Now all I have to do is go through all the planning and reteric from last year...yippie.

and I will remain SS, sorry Ken, just ain't quite crazy enough for yah.


----------



## Johnny5 (Jul 26, 2006)

*still running the number*

it's a constant nagging reminder of a DNF but also a smile inspiring reminder of all the fun I had. Keeps me keepin' on.


----------



## calzonical (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm a lookin forward to addin a non-descript TIV4 number sticker to the Qball


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm not sure my number made it on my bike in the first place but next year for sure....it's staying on!


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Interesting*

You know, when I first got a look at those numbers, I thought they were a bit silly, kind of like the old pricing numbers they used to use on the edges of grocery store shelves that I used to shove all the way down to the end of the aisle as a kid. 

Anyway, I'm a bit surprised by the "showing of hands" here concerning the numbers on the bikes. 

Thanks for chiming in. I find it kind of unique and interesting that the number stickers have stayed on with ya'all as a momento.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> I find it kind of unique and interesting that the number stickers have stayed on with ya'all as a momento.


I had the same urge as Mr. Hensley. Maybe it had something to do with the tires, as I had the rear match to his tires. Maybe it had to do with scarfing down his food after the onset of his back problem.

I remember my number (44) as the Skip James song 22-20 kept going through my head, _"I, I, I can't take my rest. And my 44 layin up and down my breast."_

dp


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> How many of you still have that # on your rig?


Me...

.....but I just sold the bike, DOH!


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> You know, when I first got a look at those numbers, I thought they were a bit silly, kind of like the old pricing numbers they used to use on the edges of grocery store shelves that I used to shove all the way down to the end of the aisle as a kid.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a bit surprised by the "showing of hands" here concerning the numbers on the bikes.
> 
> Thanks for chiming in. I find it kind of unique and interesting that the number stickers have stayed on with ya'all as a momento.


G-Ted,

I think maybe you are starting to see a little glimmer of what this race means to many of us. :thumbsup:


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

i'd still have it, but like mojoe, i sold the bike. damn.


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

sorry to jump in on the number conversation, but i had a bit of a random question cross my mind on a recent gravel ride...

i live in decorah and assuming i get in, i'm planning on doing my first transiowa this year. up until about 5 weeks ago i'd never really ridden more than 25 miles but i built a fixed cross bike and now i hate the idea of going a day without riding it at least 25-30 miles and i've been on a few +/- 100 mile rides. during one of these rides i had a bit of an unfortunate (luckily a minor) incident and it made me wonder...

how many of you have already suffered a setback in your training for tiv4?

luckily the rather large black lab that latched onto my calf didn't get a whole lot of meat off me and i didn't miss any riding time, but it was enough to make me wonder what other random/brutal/strange/funny experiences people are having while exploring your own back roads.

by the way...if anyone feels like heading up to decorah for a training ride i work at one of the local shops and typically go on long gravel rides almost every sunday and thursday. just call decorah bicycles 563.382.8209 and ask for ben.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*You need a "dog beater" Ben!*

Hey, Ben: I've ridden tons of gravel miles myself, and oddly enough have had a couple of close calls with black labs. You need a frame pump! I keep one on my gravel grinder for dogs. When you see the mutt making the bee line for ya, you reach down and raise the pump up, ready to strike.

Everytime I've done this, the dog has relented before I had to make a stroke. (Although I wouldn't hesitate to crack a mutt on the head if it went for me.)

Works a charm for me, but maybe you never had a chance to react. I know sometimes they are on ya before you see them.

The other thing that works is to stop and get the bike between you and the dog. A lot of times the dog doesn't recognize you as being a human until you dismount. Usually the dog will relent at this point. It's a tactic that has also worked for me. The bike can be used as a defence if the mutt still wants a fight.

Hope the leg heals quickly!


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

g-t

thanks for the advice...unfortunately all i've ever known is co2 and i don't think it stands much of a chance of beating a dog. that and riding fixed limits my ninja-like judo-style swift leg kick to the snout. haven't tried getting off the bike except when i came face to face with about 40 cows taking up the entire width of a gravel road just staring at me. 

pretty much just limited to the awesome powers of my water bottle and hoping my aim is good enough to actually get it in the dog's eye.


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

ShockStar said:


> g-t
> 
> thanks for the advice...unfortunately all i've ever known is co2 and i don't think it stands much of a chance of beating a dog. that and riding fixed limits my ninja-like judo-style swift leg kick to the snout. haven't tried getting off the bike except when i came face to face with about 40 cows taking up the entire width of a gravel road just staring at me.
> 
> pretty much just limited to the awesome powers of my water bottle and hoping my aim is good enough to actually get it in the dog's eye.


During TIv3 there was a lot of insane yelling at farm dogs through the middle of the night. That usually turned them around. That or just sprinting away! :eekster:


----------



## far twiggle (Nov 29, 2006)

Pivvay said:


> During TIv3 there was a lot of insane yelling at farm dogs through the middle of the night. That usually turned them around. That or just sprinting away! :eekster:


Certain aspects of reason work fairly well on some larger breeds. In fact, ontological arguments work well on canines and raises the bar above trivial territorial qualms.

1. Whatever I clearly and distinctly perceive to be contained in the idea of something is true of that thing.
2. I clearly and distinctly perceive that necessary existence is contained in the idea of dogs.
3. Therefore, dogs exist.

Seems to work except in the case of Jack Russells.


----------



## jbkr54 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Training setbacks?!*



ShockStar said:


> sorry to jump in on the number conversation, but i had a bit of a random question cross my mind on a recent gravel ride...
> 
> i live in decorah and assuming i get in, i'm planning on doing my first transiowa this year. up until about 5 weeks ago i'd never really ridden more than 25 miles but i built a fixed cross bike and now i hate the idea of going a day without riding it at least 25-30 miles and i've been on a few +/- 100 mile rides. during one of these rides i had a bit of an unfortunate (luckily a minor) incident and it made me wonder...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

Training???? I haven't even started yet. I still need to get a bike. 

Mojoe


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Mojoe said:


> Training???? I haven't even started yet. I still need to get a bike.
> 
> Mojoe


Do I sense the first unicycle attempt?


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

bd.sahib said:


> Do I sense the first unicycle attempt?


Not from me! I rarely ride mine anymore.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Non Veterans: Attention!*

If you have never entered and participated in a past version of Trans Iowa, please do not send your registration post card until the 15th of November. I am getting a few cards from guys that are not veterans and I am not keeping track of these. If you sent one in already and are not a T.I. Veteran, you'll have to resend a card on the 15th. Please abide by the rules. We are not responsible for your not following them.

On or after the 15th it's fair game until the end of the month or we reach 100 entrants total. Up to 14 as of tonight. Good luck.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Mark...*

Sent a card last week I'll send another card thurs just in case the mail man doesn't deliver the frist one with the goofy adress....


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

Mojoe said:


> Not from me! I rarely ride mine anymore.


i thought about what kinda of moron would even attempt such a stunt (TI via unicycle) and then i realized that i knew a few that might.


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> Sent a card last week I'll send another card thurs just in case the mail man doesn't deliver the frist one with the goofy adress....


haven't seen my name, or T-roy's hit the roster. I'm gunna send another as well.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*You're okay*



Dan Hensley said:


> haven't seen my name, or T-roy's hit the roster. I'm gunna send another as well.


Got it today.


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

Guitar Ted said:


> Got it today.


yeah!?

can't wait to ride in Iowa again. Maybe this time I'll ride longer...


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*25 peeps so far.............*

Half way to filling out the veterans field for T.I.V4. If we don't get to 50 by this Thursday, those remaining spots and 50 more will be up for grabs. 

Thanks to those past participants for re-upping for the next serving of Iowa gravely goodness!


----------



## the locust (Jan 18, 2005)

my card is in the mail as of today (it sat in the mailbox all day yesterday as well) mmmm more gravel.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

i tried to send one today but hy-vee failed at having post cards and i didn't have time to go elsewhere on my lunch break from the shop. Should get one in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Post Cards*

One of my favorite parts of Trans Iowa is the idea of having post card registration. I love getting these things in the mail and you guys have brightened my day on many an occaision. Here's a sampling of some of the art from this year.

The veterans know how it's done.

You newbies better step up your game!


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Trans Iowa Tune Up Ride V.2*

I will be sponsoring (with GT's blessing?) a Trans Iowa Tune Up Ride on December 8th leaving from my house in Gilbert, Iowa and will be making a loop back to my house. The route will be on the gravel roads surrounding the Des Moines River Valley in central Iowa. The course has many "flat" sections with a good 10-12 10%+ grade hills thrown in for good measure. The course will measure around 107 miles total with only one pass through town around half way (unless we decide to make a detour for another town that will be 3 or so miles off route). We will plan on leaving Gilbert around 7:00 AM and we hope to return in 10 hours or so depending on the weather.

If you are interested in coming please leave a message on my blog by clicking here. Or, just show up at my place on the morning of the 8th.


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

*postcard found in suburbia - year 2*

GTed-
Mine's on the way, better late than never?

Paul,
I'm thinking about coming out but since it's a ~10hr drive it's probably a last minute decision.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Pivvay said:


> GTed-
> Mine's on the way, better late than never?
> 
> Paul,
> I'm thinking about coming out but since it's a ~10hr drive it's probably a last minute decision.


Cool beans! If for some reason you don't get in you can play stoker


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Blessings...............*

Paul: Not a problem for your December 8th tune up. Go for it, I wouldn't mind riding along myself, if I can. That's yet to be determined.

FYI: The Polska boys have already put in one long training ride in Centarl Wisco and are planning another very soon. If I hear any details I'll post 'em here.

*Open Registration Starts Today!*


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Sweet!*

Pivvay, it would be great to have you come!


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

bah. i was on paul's last ride and it was fun and intense as all get out.pretty good training ride all told. Sadly, i probably won't make this one. How 'bout some sunday tune up rides? I'm stuck working basically every saturday.


----------



## CharlieFarrow (Jun 2, 2006)

*Newbie is hopeful*

I aint in yet, cuz I be a rookie...but if I get in...I'm gonna switch to filters on my cigs and quit drinking whiskey for the month of April!!!! So watch out, I'll be the guy off the front with Tim Ek in tow...:madmax: 
Charlie


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

paulclimb510 said:


> I will be sponsoring (with GT's blessing?) a Trans Iowa Tune Up Ride on December 8th leaving from my house in Gilbert, Iowa and will be making a loop back to my house.


Paul, I plan on being there but I'd have to call it a D K tune up (dirty kanza) rather than a Ti Tune up.

dp


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

CharlieFarrow said:


> I aint in yet, cuz I be a rookie...but if I get in...I'm gonna switch to filters on my cigs and quit drinking whiskey for the month of April!!!! So watch out, I'll be the guy off the front with Tim Ek in tow...:madmax:
> Charlie


It'd be great to see you down here in Baja Mn. Your tapering sounds appropriate _apres_ "Practical contradictory applications in Paradoxology."

dp


----------



## psychobillycadillac (Dec 6, 2005)

My postcard was mailed to ya today. I gave the lil guy a farewell pat on the...um shoulder I guess, told him to make sure to look both ways before crossing any streets, avoid any suspicious packages or white powders in the mail office, and to not get lost. Hope my name makes it to the roster :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

Guitar Ted said:


> One of my favorite parts of Trans Iowa is the idea of having post card registration. I love getting these things in the mail and you guys have brightened my day on many an occaision. Here's a sampling of some of the art from this year.
> 
> The veterans know how it's done.
> 
> You newbies better step up your game!


man, you gatta do a flicker photo or somethin'. I know there have to be a bunch of great post cards from everyone. How about bringing them to the pre-ride/race meeting? Hey Dave, I'm gunna need more whiskey:thumbsup: Just tell how much $$$ to bring...


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Dan Hensley said:


> man, you gatta do a flicker photo or somethin'. I know there have to be a bunch of great post cards from everyone. How about bringing them to the pre-ride/race meeting? Hey Dave, I'm gunna need more whiskey:thumbsup: Just tell how much $$$ to bring...


Shoot me an email david{dot}fixedgear{at}gmail{dot}com

Maybe we can work sumtin out =)


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Oh, you will see them!*



Dan Hensley said:


> man, you gatta do a flicker photo or somethin'. I know there have to be a bunch of great post cards from everyone. How about bringing them to the pre-ride/race meeting? Hey Dave, I'm gunna need more whiskey:thumbsup: Just tell how much $$$ to bring...


Major bummer about last year was that I had planned on doing a display of all those wonderful cards on the last days prior to the event. The thing was I discovered several glaring mistakes on the cue sheets and I had to redo all of them, leaving the card idea on the cutting room floor, as it were.

This year I am going to do my pick of the best and paste them up on a sign board to display at the pre-race meeting.

Should be a great time!

Oh.....and what should we be doing to see some more of that excellent Yazoo brew up this way next April? 

Let me know.


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh.....and what should we be doing to see some more of that excellent Yazoo brew up this way next April? ;)
Let me know.[/QUOTE said:


> Oh, don't you worry about that. The beer will flow.


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

bd.sahib said:


> Do I sense the first unicycle attempt?


Moj- May want to think on this one. Slugging 1 mudslogged tire through the ditch sounds a whole lot better than 2. As for me- still waiting approval:thumbsup:


----------



## auroch (Nov 12, 2007)

My first post on MTBR is to let you know I dropped my card in the mail yesterday. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## Johnny5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Guitar Ted said:


> Oh.....and what should we be doing to see some more of that excellent Yazoo brew up this way next April?
> 
> Let me know.


We'll have you covered G-Ted, probably in something a little warmer than just beer too. :thumbsup:

-thad


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Update*

Got the mail moments ago. Ten cards today, I suspect many more on Saturday and Monday. I'm betting we'll reach 100 before next week is out easily.

By the way, you Yazoo Crew guys are top notch in my book. :thumbsup:

.....but don't think that'll get you any slack!


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

g-t...get anything from the decorah area? i won't be able to check the roster later and i'm a bit anxious to make sure i'm in. actually i just want to make sure my ride to rochester and back this weekend will be worthwhile


----------



## the locust (Jan 18, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> Got the mail moments ago. Ten cards today, I suspect many more on Saturday and Monday. I'm betting we'll reach 100 before next week is out easily.
> 
> By the way, you Yazoo Crew guys are top notch in my book. :thumbsup:
> 
> .....but don't think that'll get you any slack!


oh oh i hope mine is in that bunch so i can stop refreshing the blog every 15 minutes.


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

OK, I have a bike in the works.... Surly Karate Monkey frame/fork headed my way. I should have it by the middle of next week. I received a big box full of bike parts today from aebike to build it up. I'll post pics next week once I get it built. Brown Monkey, 3 x 8 speed, mis-matched Huffy thumbies, Avid v-brakes, Surly Torsion Bar, Ergon grips, Brooks Champion Special B-17, racks and fenders. :thumbsup:

Mojoe



Mojoe said:


> I still need to get a bike.
> Mojoe


----------



## troyef (Apr 7, 2004)

Mojoe said:


> OK, I have a bike in the works....


Yo. Looking forward to some long haul truckin with you again this year, Joe.

I started training today. Had soup AND a sandwich for lunch. And been conditioning my body to run off of PBR and hotdogs. Should be a good year in Iowa. Now what can we do about ensuring the weather this year is as perfect as last?


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Go Ride!*



ShockStar said:


> g-t...get anything from the decorah area? i won't be able to check the roster later and i'm a bit anxious to make sure i'm in. actually i just want to make sure my ride to rochester and back this weekend will be worthwhile


Don't let the delivery of a litle post card stop you! 

I did get one with a shot of the Upper Iowa from between a womens legs.   

Nice bluffs!


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

Mojoe said:


> OK, I have a bike in the works.... Surly Karate Monkey frame/fork headed my way. I should have it by the middle of next week. I received a big box full of bike parts today from aebike to build it up. I'll post pics next week once I get it built. Brown Monkey, 3 x 8 speed, mis-matched Huffy thumbies, Avid v-brakes, Surly Torsion Bar, Ergon grips, Brooks Champion Special B-17, racks and fenders. :thumbsup:
> 
> Mojoe


Whats wrong with the panasonic??


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

mtbidwell said:


> Whats wrong with the panasonic??


The Crapasonic is no fun on longer rides. I quit doing long fixie rides years ago.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Johnny5 said:


> probably in something a little warmer than just beer too. :thumbsup:
> 
> -thad


Really? They gots stuff like that in Nashville?


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

hopefully i was in those 10.


----------



## OliveOyl (Jun 5, 2007)

So - I'm warning you, this question is quite deep and of great cosmic import.

Say on some day in the near future - you have 90 entrants. The next day you receive 20 postcards (supposing each is for a different entrant)...

at what time will train B reach the station???

I mean... how do you then decide which ten of the twenty get to join the hallowed circle of TransIowa V.4 Official Participants???

p.s. What I mean is... should I have included a large check with my postcard???


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Interesting question.......*



> I mean... how do you then decide which ten of the twenty get to join the hallowed circle of TransIowa V.4 Official Participants???


Here's the dealio. We'll let the random acts of the United States Post Office determine the outcome in such a situation. Typically the postman stacks the cards together and rubberbands them so they don't all get lost in the mix of mail. If the roster count is close to 100 and I recieve enough post cards in one day to exceed 100 total participants on any given day before November 30th I will simply draw from the top of the stack until I reach 100 total entrants.

Those will be the lucky last few to get in, all by the random act of an unknwn Postal worker. Sound fair? _Well, it doesn't matter_......'cause that's how I'm going to do it. 

*Please keep in mind that there is a waiting list. *Typically we have several drop outs before the event starts. When that day comes and I announce that the event roster is full, then the post cards will stop coming. Those arriving late will go into the waiting list. I suspect that there will be very few in that line. When I get a drop, I will contact the person that sent the first post card past 100, (ie: #101) and I'll offer them the spot and so on. So, if you are close to getting in, hang on. You'll have a great shot at getting in anyway, if history is any indication.

We had 128 or so sign up last year and by about a month before the event we had lost about 15 people and by about two weeks before the event we had lost about ten more. So you see, there is hope if you really want to do this event.

I suspect that we will line up no more than 60 folks on April 26th if my sense of this event is accurate.


----------



## the locust (Jan 18, 2005)

ahhhh stupid post office apparently still has not delivered my postcard.

here it is sitting in the mailbox


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Training Ride Notice!*

Marcin Nowak, the second place finisher from last spring, has passed along some info to me regarding a "tune up" ride in central Wisconsin the Sunday after Thanksgiving.

If you are interested check out the details here: http://prezesmtb.blogspot.com/2007/11/trans-iowa-tune-up-ride.html

This is from Marcin's blogsite and you can find a link to cue sheets there as well.

Just like anything T.I. related, you are on your own expedition and are responsible for you. No one is going to rescue you from a vat of cheese, meandering Holstiens, or rabid badgers! 

Check it out.

p.s. Don't forget about the December 8th T.I. tune up ride happening around Gilbert Iowa too.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Another one of "those pictures" that sums up this event :thumbsup:


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Great pic, Jeff!*

Yeah, that's Marcin, the second place finisher in T.I.V3. He finished while it was yet dark, made it off the road this far and sat there........_well, you can see he was there awhile!  _

Great pic showing how much it takes out of you to actually "race" 325 miles.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

sweet. made the list. now i gotta get my ass in gear training. and finding a bike. thoughts on an el mariachi 1x9 ?


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

markf said:


> sweet. made the list. now i gotta get my ass in gear training. and finding a bike. thoughts on an el mariachi 1x9 ?


This is just my two cents but I think that'd be perfect, unless you are trying to win the race. Run some big, soft tires with tiny knobs, ideally tubeless. Get a comfy saddle. Run flat bars, risers, or road bars depending on what's most comfy. Consider a rack with a bag on it. Several guys rode SS bikes last year without walking any hills so a 1X9 has plenty of range..... theoretically!


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

well, i've already got the frame and wheels. XL '07 blue el mar, with silver delgado rims on 07 xt disc hubs(gotta build those), i figure a steel 29er, with a smooth treaded 2.0 or so tire should work well. Last year a AL/carbon CX bike with 700x38 roadie-ish tires worked okay. might go roadie bars and bar end shifters just for TI, but i'm planning on running new XT shifting on flat bars with ergons for everyday mtb-ing.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

markf said:


> well, i've already got the frame and wheels. XL '07 blue el mar, with silver delgado rims on 07 xt disc hubs(gotta build those), i figure a steel 29er, with a smooth treaded 2.0 or so tire should work well. Last year a AL/carbon CX bike with 700x38 roadie-ish tires worked okay. might go roadie bars and bar end shifters just for TI, but i'm planning on running new XT shifting on flat bars with ergons for everyday mtb-ing.


I was thinking about bar ends shifters too, then we could run those cool cane creek brake levers or those similer tektro's (?)


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Fastskiguy said:


> This is just my two cents but I think that'd be perfect, unless you are trying to win the race. Run some big, soft tires with tiny knobs, ideally tubeless. Get a comfy saddle. Run flat bars, risers, or road bars depending on what's most comfy. Consider a rack with a bag on it. Several guys rode SS bikes last year without walking any hills so a 1X9 has plenty of range..... theoretically!


I would agree that comfort is paramount. If you are so uncomfortable that you drop out of the race it doesn't matter how fast you were going up to your DNF!

I don't think a rack is necessary, but could be helpful if you want to reduce weight from your back. I used a Camelbak like knockoff and had plenty of room for everything I needed. I carried a jacket, leg and arm warmers, almost 5 lbs of powdered food, and 100 oz of water. The water was by far the biggest weight in the pack, and I barely noticed the weight of the other stuff in comparison. For v3 the weather was great, but the temps changed pretty drastically over the event. The first morning was chilly, the first day was pretty warm, the following night was chilly, and the following day got to scorching hot. Be prepared to adjust to temps, but you don't need a suitcase full of clothes to do it.

Most importantly I think you need to consider water and how you are going to carry it. I used 3 water bottles and 100 oz of water on my back, and used it all. Some of these pass through towns in rural Iowa shut down late at night altogether and you can't find a store, period. Be prepared to go 100 miles without resupply. 2 water bottles is nowhere near enough. If you want to keep this weight off your back you need to figure out how to carry it on the bike.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Morlahach said:


> Most importantly I think you need to consider water and how you are going to carry it. ...Be prepared to go 100 miles without resupply.


Yeah, good point, I was surprised about this too, last fill up was a friggin' long a$$ way from the finish-about 10 (yes, TEN) hours for me if I remember right. Maybe only 8 (still...EIGHT!!) See, I thought that if the route went thru a town then I could get something at a "Quick Trip" or similar type place. NOT SO!

On the bright side, none of us were weighed down by extra food or fluids that we didn't eat or drink 

It looked like some guys had only two waterbottles, maybe another one in their pocket, but I have been wondering how they made it and didn't just...you know....die out there????


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

I survived on 2 bike bottles (both ~28oz) and 2 500ml throw away plastic water bottles in my jersey pockets. No camelback, no rack. If it didn't fit in my seatbag (spare tubes/tools/cell phone, cash) or my jersey pockets it didn't come along. Oh yea I taped my mini pump to my seatpost.

Crazy temp swings though. Sunny, windy and 80s during the day, COLD in spots during the next night and a few valleys the first morning.

It can be done (with no backpack) but you better have your s*$t dialed, know how to improvise and never miss a chance to fill up. I'm pretty sure I had water and food left when I rolled into the finish too and EVERYTHING was closed in the last town we rolled through at ~3am. There was water from a fountain outside the ballfields though.


----------



## SquidBuzz (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm glad this topic came up, because I have been wondering. Is it ok to stop and get water at someone's house?


----------



## troyef (Apr 7, 2004)

SquidBuzz said:


> I'm glad this topic came up, because I have been wondering. Is it ok to stop and get water at someone's house?


Keep in mind that no one wants you to die out there. I think it's all free game as long as it isn't a pre-arranged support stop. Considering the course is a secret beforehand, that's not really an issue. I think last year a bunch of guys filled up at a couple spigots outside of peoples' homes.

And that being said, the people that ended up winning most likely weren't spending time knocking on doors or searching random places for water.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

SquidBuzz said:


> I'm glad this topic came up, because I have been wondering. Is it ok to stop and get water at someone's house?


What Troy said. As long as it's neutral support available to anyone I'd think it were ok (not a chase vehicle and hand ups). A few got the "rusty nail" water from someone's outside spigot last year. If you're curious about water quality, public supplies, as in most residences (but not all) incorporated towns, eating establishments, and gas stations are tested for nasties like fecal coliform, nitrates, etc.


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

*hehe*

I know at least one rider who got more water from a farmhouse after ummm, pickle overload?


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Pivvay said:


> I know at least one rider who got more water from a farmhouse after ummm, pickle overload?


Yeah, well, um. 

Funny story, that. I knew from the feeling in my stomach that I was running low on electrolytes. So at the next rest stop I got a jar of pickles and ate all the pickles and drank half the brine. I filled my bottles and tore out of there, the second place single speed having stopped for pizza <cough>.

I then drank 100 oz of water in the next hour. My entire Camelbak went from super heavy to empty. Even after that I was still thirsty, and I wondered how on earth I was going to make it to the next rest stop with what I had in three bottles. So when I saw a farmer watering her flowers with a garden hose I just had to stop. I filled up, drank from the hose until I was satisfied, and went on my way.

As I pulled out of the farmer's driveway I met up with the guy who was eating pizza at the last rest stop. 

By the time I got home I had gained 10 lbs. My feet had swollen so big they didn't fit any shoes I owned and I had to cut up a pair of sandals for work. I lost both big toenails from the swelling and from my toes jamming into my shoes. This might also have been related to my asthma problems I had never had before that ultimately caused me to do a lot of uphill walking in the last few hours. Don't try this at home, kids. You can fairly quickly recover from bonking (still not recommended!), but it is hard to catch an electrolyte imbalance and make up for it during an event. I knew I had a problem, self medicated with what I had available, and sort of overshot.

Anyways, I never felt that I was out of the letter of the law on that water stop. Her house was there for every other rider who went by and she was in no way affiliated with me before I actually stopped. The only difference between her house and a store was that no money changed hands.


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

I laugh when I think about and tell that pickle story to this day to others, minus the specific person involved of course 

Yum pizza. I almost stopped and ordered a pie for takeout but instead settled for gas station fare. It was mighty tasty as I patched up my tire and regained some perspective on the day. Almost as good as that ham and cheese sandwich I ate riding out of town chasing some other racers earlier in the day or the ice cream sandwich I ate riding out of the halfway checkpoint. Oh yea and the bacon we *obsessed* about just a couple hours away from the finish as the sun was rising!

TransIowa...how to be motivated by gas station food for 300 miles!


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Officially speaking........*



> Anyways, I never felt that I was out of the letter of the law on that water stop. Her house was there for every other rider who went by and she was in no way affiliated with me before I actually stopped. The only difference between her house and a store was that no money changed hands.


Morlahach has it right here. This has been tradition since the first T.I. where several guys ran out of water coming into Algona and were begging farmers for refills.

Gas station food, pizza, cookie dough, and two cheese burgers for a buck. All great T.I. stories if you know the right people.


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

Guitar Ted said:


> Morlahach has it right here. This has been tradition since the first T.I. where several guys ran out of water coming into Algona and were begging farmers for refills.


Yeah, if it wasn't for the lady helping us out early on, we would have had some much more serious suffering. (we asked for forgiveness, which granted us entry to the firehouse to wash our faces. If we pass her house again, I want to stop and say hi. Maybe she will scream again )

Though I only made it 150, with 4 water bottles and did just fine. I plan to have the same this year. I am also taking EVERYTHING off my back and using a rack and trunk. If you typically carry everything on your back, try a rack and pannier or trunk. It makes a huge difference for me. I just don't see it being good to ride for 30+hours with a 2 year old on your back.


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

Dan Hensley said:


> It makes a huge difference for me. I just don't see it being good to ride for 30+hours with a 2 year old on your back.


Don't bring so much stuff!


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

Pivvay said:


> Don't bring so much stuff!


hah hah hah...no s**t:thumbsup: lesson learned my friend. lesson learned


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*You minimalists crack me up!*

If we get a "normal" weather pattern for T.I. this time, you will be rethinking some of this. 

Last year was a cakewalk weather-wise. Very unusual for that time of year. I wouldn't count on anything similar to that happening again.


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> If we get a "normal" weather pattern for T.I. this time, you will be rethinking some of this.
> 
> Last year was a cakewalk weather-wise. Very unusual for that time of year. I wouldn't count on anything similar to that happening again.


While it may be hard to believe, I had full rain gear with me, right down to WP/B mitts. If the weather was predicted to rain the whole time I *might* have brought a different jacket but the one I brought as got me through extended mountain rainstorms before (ie. hours long). If it was predicted to be far colder I would have changed the base layer system.

Other than that I'd be curious to see what you think I didn't have that I would need.  Honest...fire away and I'll tell you if I had it.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Dan Hensley said:


> Yeah, if it wasn't for the lady helping us out early on, we would have had some much more serious suffering. (we asked for forgiveness, which granted us entry to the firehouse to wash our faces. If we pass her house again, I want to stop and say hi. Maybe she will scream again )
> 
> Though I only made it 150, with 4 water bottles and did just fine. I plan to have the same this year. I am also taking EVERYTHING off my back and using a rack and trunk. If you typically carry everything on your back, try a rack and pannier or trunk. It makes a huge difference for me. I just don't see it being good to ride for 30+hours with a 2 year old on your back.


OTOH, I was also there for TIv2 where I had to carry my mud laden bike a mile or two through an impassible B road. In hindsight I shouldn't have gone 2 feet in that but should have picked my bike up and carried it immediately. The mud on the bike brought the bike's weight to well over 50 lbs. With my chicken arms, the mud sucking at my ankles, and the bike's awkward shape, it was a heck of a load to carry for that distance. I managed to bend two steel water bottle mounts from shouldering it.

If you were to add a rack, trunk, and the trunk's contents the same bike would likely weigh an extra 20 lbs again. The same mud-laden bike would have weighed >70 lbs. Under those circumstances I would think it would be easier to carry a pack and a 50 lb bike than no pack and a 70 lb bike.

So while I agree that getting the weight off the back and onto the bike is a good thing in general, there are some very specific conditions where it is a bad thing.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Pivvay said:


> Other than that I'd be curious to see what you think I didn't have that I would need.  Honest...fire away and I'll tell you if I had it.


Decent footwear for sloggy through mud.


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

bd.sahib said:


> Decent footwear for sloggy through mud.


Those sexy beasts would just be on my feet the whole time!  No extra packing weight. haha


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Pivvay said:


> .............
> 
> Other than that I'd be curious to see what you think I didn't have that I would need.  Honest...fire away and I'll tell you if I had it.


Hey Chris, not picking on you directly. I saw your set up and thought it was a well thought out one, and obviously it worked fine for you.

It's just that the recent commentary here brought back some memeories of some other set ups that I thought were only successful due to the favorable weather conditions seen over those two days last April.

Had we seen a bit o T.I.V2 or V1 weather I know for a fact a lot of the finishers from this year would have wilted, some of that would have been due to the extremely minimalistic set ups.

I'm just sayin'- don't expect the same weather as we had last April, because that was an anomaly, not the norm.

So, not saying you are "that guy", but I'm betting you noticed some of what I'm talkin' about here.


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

GT-

Not feeling picked on, no worries  Just always curious about what other people run and think is necessary.

You can do a lot with a little. The success is in the planning and knowledge of how it all works together. You can be sure I rode in a lot of weather before I figured out what works and what didn't.

Ha...I brought 15lbs in my cambelback for the LT100 in 2005 and it's never more than 25miles without support!


----------



## Johnny5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Guitar Ted said:


> Had we seen a bit o T.I.V2 or V1 weather I know for a fact a lot of the finishers from this year would have wilted, some of that would have been due to the extremely minimalistic set ups.
> 
> I'm just sayin'- don't expect the same weather as we had last April, because that was an anomaly, not the norm.


I know I was prepared for extreme bad weather, the one thing I wasn't prepared for was the perfect sunny weather. Lesson learned, next time pack sunblock. :madman:

Oh, and chamois cream...:skep:


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

*weather*

Oh yea...I was watching the weather like a hawk all week before hand too. I'm not saying what I brought last year would be the same as if it was V1/V2. I had at least 3 different gear lists depending on the weather. Would I have brought a pack at all? Maybe but I was trying hard to avoid it.

Mostly I would have changed the stuff I wore on myself and the little that I brought to cover the widest ranges of temperature and weather I could. Improvise the rest.

Booties and other clothes are easy to find at a gas station/grocery store. They just might not *look* like clothes. Hahaha.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Johnny5 said:


> I know I was prepared for extreme bad weather, the one thing I wasn't prepared for was the perfect sunny weather. Lesson learned, next time pack sunblock. :madman:
> 
> Oh, and chamois cream...:skep:


Races are like war. We are always preparing for the last one.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*The roster is almost full!*

15 spots left! It'll fill up tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest.

Hope yer card gets here tomorrow, or it looks bad for ya!


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Pivvay said:


> Booties and other clothes are easy to find at a gas station/grocery store. They just might not *look* like clothes. Hahaha.


What are these "gas station/grocery stores" of which you speak LOL!


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

Fastskiguy said:


> What are these "gas station/grocery stores" of which you speak LOL!


They're the places where everyone looks at you reeeeeeal funny.


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

Pivvay said:


> Booties and other clothes are easy to find at a gas station/grocery store. They just might not *look* like clothes. Hahaha.


I bet there isn't a person here who hasn't used plastic shopping bags for booties

In case you are wondering about asthetics, there was a guy at interbike selling Ty-Vec jackets as packable harsh weather gear :thumbsup: yeah buddy!


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

Dan that's what I would have thought too although based on an offline comment I'm not 100% sure on that now. What about saran wrap jackets? 

BTW American Apparel has full zip tyvek jackets in their clothing line, for pretty cheap too. You can be even more stylish.  (_My sister is a fashion designer hence my only knowledge of AA's existence._)


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Fastskiguy said:


> What are these "gas station/grocery stores" of which you speak LOL!


I think the same ones that sell and rent these.....


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Dan Hensley said:


> I bet there isn't a person here who hasn't used plastic shopping bags for booties
> 
> In case you are wondering about asthetics, there was a guy at interbike selling Ty-Vec jackets as packable harsh weather gear :thumbsup: yeah buddy!


I have never used plastic shopping bags for booties, but I have used a shower cap for a seat cover for my Brooks saddle!


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Mail is in.............*

..................._six spots remain! _


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Thanks Jeff!*

AWWWWW! Thanks, Jeff. You know me and pizza! %^)


----------



## psychobillycadillac (Dec 6, 2005)

Ok Ted, the package containing my entry was overnighted to you yesterday and shows to be in the sorting facility in Cedar Rapids as of 4:53 AM today. For those who want to play along at home, the tracking number is 863509446033 (fedexovernightpriorityiftheyloseitimgonnagobalisticonsomepoorunsuspectingfedexkinkoscopyjockey) fingers, toes, eyes all crossed in hopes for one of those last remaining spots. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

Mine went snail mail a while ago, hope it shows up today as well


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

*in the loo*



psychobillycadillac said:


> Ok Ted, the package containing my entry was overnighted to you yesterday and shows to be in the sorting facility in Cedar Rapids as of 4:53 AM today. For those who want to play along at home, the tracking number is 863509446033 (fedexovernightpriorityiftheyloseitimgonnagobalisticonsomepoorunsuspectingfedexkinkoscopyjockey) fingers, toes, eyes all crossed in hopes for one of those last remaining spots. :thumbsup:


Private sector v public sector race

Fedex v USPS


----------



## psychobillycadillac (Dec 6, 2005)

woo hooo it's on the truck and..........










COMIN' AT YOU NOW!!!!!!


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

psychobillycadillac said:


> woo hooo it's on the truck and..........


Sounds like you won't have to bother that _fedexovernightpriorityiftheyloseitimgonnagobalist iconsomepoorunsuspectingfedexkinkoscopyjockey_
but it wasn't the first entry of the day recieved...


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*That's it! We're closed!*

100 entrants as of just a few minutes ago. Two on thw waiting list so far.

Pivvay: You just made it!


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> 100 entrants as of just a few minutes ago. Two on thw waiting list so far.
> 
> Pivvay: You just made it!


Schweeet! Nothing like waiting until the last minute. Perhaps I should keep that in mind for the future...


----------



## psychobillycadillac (Dec 6, 2005)

well the big man himself said I was in, so now it's time to start training and obsessing over handlebar and gear selections for the next 5 months :madman:


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

Pivvay said:


> Dan that's what I would have thought too although based on an offline comment I'm not 100% sure on that now. What about saran wrap jackets?
> 
> BTW American Apparel has full zip tyvek jackets in their clothing line, for pretty cheap too. You can be even more stylish.  (_My sister is a fashion designer hence my only knowledge of AA's existence._)


link for you http://store.americanapparel.net/j451.html

...and you can buy $300+ cycling specific jeans to go with your zuit suit
check it out, highsnobiety.com
just in case you haven't seen it yet... I'm gunna hang a ham off the third belt loop. no worries about food this year :thumbsup:


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Dan Hensley said:


> link for you http://store.americanapparel.net/j451.html
> 
> ...and you can buy $300+ cycling specific jeans to go with your zuit suit
> check it out, highsnobiety.com
> just in case you haven't seen it yet... I'm gunna hang a ham off the third belt loop. no worries about food this year :thumbsup:


I could not, would not, am not associated with this company but; Something else for inclement conditions

Not sure about hanging hams off of it.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Heck, why not this? Looks practical to me 

Lets see.....we have the following features with this jacket...
1. A space blanket for that cold Iowa night
2. High vis, so yer arse don't get run down by a hill billy.
3. Use it to signal Search & Rescue
4. You'll kind'a fit in at any bar you may stop at.
5. Fold it up into a bowl shape...add water... and boil water with it
6. Give off that "so pro" vibe at the towns you roll through.
7. Use it as a form of currency (ie: trade it for a slice of pizza at gas stations)
8. Deflect the suns rays at road kill to heat it up for a quick snack


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Guitar Ted said:


> 100 entrants as of just a few minutes ago. Two on thw waiting list so far.


Hey GT, let us know when you post the update to the roster, and please post the waiting list too. I'm afraid I'm on it, I'd like to know what my chances are.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Site has been updated*

You can check out the roster now with all 100 lucky folks names posted.

If you sent in a card and your name doesn't appear you are going on the waiting list.

I will be contacting the roster folks soon and confirming their entry as official.

I will also be contacting the waiting list folks to see if they want to hold out or withdraw their name from consideration.

_I will not be posting a Waiting List on line. _Why? Because I said so.


----------



## SquidBuzz (Jan 6, 2007)

Is Ira Ryan coming this year? I don't see his name or was this discussed earlier and I missed it? Or does he just have a permanent open entry since he is the Man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

SquidBuzz said:


> Is Ira Ryan coming this year? I don't see his name or was this discussed earlier and I missed it? Or does he just have a permanent open entry since he is the Man. :thumbsup:


I have not heard from Ira since he cursed me at the finish line of T.I.V3. 

I don't expect to see him back, quite honestly. His frame business is taking off and with the North American Handmade Bicycle Show right in his back yard, I don't think he'll have a lot of training time either. Just a hunch.


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

bd.sahib said:


> I could not, would not, am not associated with this company but; Something else for inclement conditions
> 
> Not sure about hanging hams off of it.


i am so down with that.

Hey Kerkove, mylar is in this year. Way to be on top of fashion.


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Trans Iowa Tune Up Ride*

I just want to remind you folks of a gravel century training ride on December 8th. We will be leaving Gilbert, Iowa (just north of Ames in central Iowa) at 6:00 AM and hope to be back in 10-12 hours depending on conditions. This course will have some mean hills (twelve 10% grade hills!) and should be a good ride. For details check out my sorry case for a blog at happytraining.blogspot.com. If you are interested in coming please email me at [email protected]. You are certainly welcome to stay at my house (well, as long as we don't have too many!) if you don't mind the floor or some blow up mattresses.

Happy training.


----------



## psychobillycadillac (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey Ted, not a big deal but I'm listed in the open category and I signed up as single speed. Not that it matters as I'm going to crush all challengers with my monster 53:22 gearing  Let the smack talk begin!


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Sorry!*



psychobillycadillac said:


> Hey Ted, not a big deal but I'm listed in the open category and I signed up as single speed. Not that it matters as I'm going to crush all challengers with my monster 53:22 gearing  Let the smack talk begin!


I'll get that rectified later today. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

psychobillycadillac said:
 

> I'm going to crush all challengers with my monster 53:22


have fun with that.


----------



## psychobillycadillac (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey Dan, did Hodge ever email you? Wanted to see if you guys would be interested in meeting half way b/n here and there for some longer rides.
matt-


----------



## Johnny5 (Jul 26, 2006)

psychobillycadillac said:


> Hey Dan, did Hodge ever email you? Wanted to see if you guys would be interested in meeting half way b/n here and there for some longer rides.
> matt-


Mattycakes:

I was wondering if you'd be down with some long rides, Pinhoti/Bear Creek is a fav place of mine to ride.

If you're heading up to Iowa solo, it might be a good plan for us all to carpool.

-Thad


----------



## psychobillycadillac (Dec 6, 2005)

yeah, I'm down for both of those. Bear Creek/Pinhoti is my favorite trail system in the world and carpooling to Iowa would be a whole lot better than driving solo. Raccoon Mtn is another place that is currently moving up on my list of places I really dig, so that's another option. If you guys wanted to head down here for a weekend out of town, feel free to crash at my place. I've got a guest bedroom/office and plenty of floor/ couch space to take advantage of.
matt-


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

guitar ted,

know anything about a gravel race in swisher this weekend?


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

anybody mind sharing what they've run for lights in past ti's?

thanks.


----------



## funky-funky-chicken (Jan 22, 2004)

ShockStar said:


> anybody mind sharing what they've run for lights in past ti's?
> 
> thanks.


Last year I ran with a Schmidt E6 headlight powered by a Schmidt dynamo hub. I am waiting for my new Lumotec IQ Fly to come in. http://bumm.de/index-e.html?docu/174q-e.htm I plan on using the new IQ Fly powered by my Schmidt dynamo hub up front this year.

Last year I saw a few people with high-powered battery lights, but the low-tech Cateye LED light seemed to be a popular choice.


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

I ran a single Princeton Tec EOS with AAA lithiums. I warn you that apparently I have crazy night vision compared to most people.

And I never saw the road out section until I flew off the edge  I'd probably do it again though.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Very little.......*



ShockStar said:


> guitar ted,
> 
> know anything about a gravel race in swisher this weekend?


There is a race promoter down that way that is always putting on events in and around Swisher. It wouldn't surprise me a bit if this was happening this weekend. I'd try calling an Iowa City shop for more info.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Yeah.....*



ShockStar said:


> anybody mind sharing what they've run for lights in past ti's?
> 
> thanks.


A couple years ago we were recommending the Cat Eye EL 500 as a good light and it still isn't a bad choice. You can find them a bit cheaper now that the EL 510 and 520 are out. Those are great lights too.

Another great light for this sort of thing is the Blackburn Voyager 4.0. It's a bit bigger than the Cat Eye units, but it's plenty bright for gravel riding, and it's easy to put on and take off a handle bar. There is a rechargeable battery option for it too, but I'm just using it as a 4 AA battery unit. The light is significantly brighter than a Cat Eye El 500, (which I also have used) and it projects a nice beam pattern, covering a decent amount of the road surface. It's mount easily goes from 31.8mm to 25.4mm handlebars too, so it's nice to swap between bikes if you are training at night.

That said, I rode with SquidBuzz and his Princeton Tec light is like riding with a piece of the sun bolted to your bars!  I wants it!


----------



## troyef (Apr 7, 2004)

funky-funky-chicken said:


> Last year I saw a few people with high-powered battery lights, but the low-tech Cateye LED light seemed to be a popular choice.


The cateye lights tended to work well for me. You don't need as much light as for trail riding and they are self-contained (no battery pack) as well as lasting longer than one may need for TI. One thing to consider, though, is attaching a light to your helmet as well as your handlebars. This isn't for the shadows or depth perception, but more for seeing the street signs without having to stop and lift your bike up or adjusting your headlight to point at these signs. I didn't have one last year but plan to this year.

Last year, I used 2 of the higher powered LED lights from cateye. I typically kept one on and could quickly switch the other one on and off as needed. Hopefully the sky will be clear so that the moon can help some again.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

funky-funky-chicken said:


> Last year I ran with a Schmidt E6 headlight powered by a Schmidt dynamo hub. I am waiting for my new Lumotec IQ Fly to come in. http://bumm.de/index-e.html?docu/174q-e.htm I plan on using the new IQ Fly powered by my Schmidt dynamo hub up front this year.
> 
> Last year I saw a few people with high-powered battery lights, but the low-tech Cateye LED light seemed to be a popular choice.


I also used a Schmidt dynamo that I got through Peterwhitecycles.com. Who are you purchasing your Lumotech IQ through? The link you provide looks more like it is from the manufacturer, not a distributor.


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

thanks for the input...my hid that i use for trail riding is great now because i don't typically end up on the gravel for more than 2 hours in the dark but i don't suppose that's gonna get me through the night. i like the idea of batteries just so i can carry spares. gt...any problems with the voyager? that was top of my list til it broke on my first ride as did the voyager travis (owner of the shop i work at) was using. both broke on the first ride within minutes of each other...kinda scared me off. blackburn rep told us they've added more glass content and made the tabs bigger but i'm still a little nervous. just got in a new cateye singleshot rechargeable but the info says 4 hours on high and like 10 flashing...nothing about run time on low...anyone have any experience? seems nice, self contained, fairly white light...just don't want it to die on me. i wondered about the second light on my helmet for reading street signs...i'm assuming it holds true for reading directions as well? anyway, plenty of time to experiment i guess. thanks.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

ShockStar: The Voyager has been holding up real well for me. I think mine must be a later version. My first ride with it I got out of the saddle and knocked it clean off its mount, (I didn't have it clicked in all the way) and it went cart wheeling off into some hard packed grassy area. It took a good tumble, but it didn't break. Whew!

Since then I've had it on some gravel grinders and used it for commuting. The only issue I had was that I tightened the mount a bit too much and cracked the mount at the hinge. I'm looking into getting another mount, but the old one that is cracked is holding up fine so far. My doofus mistake!

Having a light on yer noggin is a good point. You do exactly as has been pointed out. Look at the street signs and cue sheets. It also is handy if you have to get into a pack to dig something out, make an adjustment or repair, or to blind the errant critter coming out of the ditch at you!  

Past T.I. events have featured enough moonlight that lights were not totally necessary, but I still recommend them for reasons of being spotted by other cars. Be carefull out there! I know also that some have turned their lights off as a strategy method to fake out their opponents, so be aware of tricksters!


----------



## SquidBuzz (Jan 6, 2007)

Guitar Ted said:


> That said, I rode with SquidBuzz and his Princeton Tec light is like riding with a piece of the sun bolted to your bars!  I wants it!


Cool. I'm glad that light left that much of an impression. There were some in my family that thought I was just a little strange when I bought it.

On medium, the Switchback 3 should run about 12 hours. Which should work for TI since sunrise is about 5am and sunset is about 7pm. So, to keep things simple, since it is what I currently own, it is what is going to be used.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

personally i like the serfas lights. especially the helmet mounted ones. this year i'll probably run one of those and a princeton tec switchback 3 on low for my handle bars. it should give me ~12 hours of run time on low and if i conserve as much as possible, i should be able to crank it up to high for later night downhills.


----------



## funky-funky-chicken (Jan 22, 2004)

Morlahach said:


> I also used a Schmidt dynamo that I got through Peterwhitecycles.com. Who are you purchasing your Lumotech IQ through? The link you provide looks more like it is from the manufacturer, not a distributor.


I also ordered through Peter White. He does not have the info up on his site yet as they were supposed to come in from Germany last week. I am hoping that mine will be delivered maybe by the end of this week.

I also used a small Cateye for reading road signs and the directions.


----------



## Lance Andre (Mar 10, 2007)

*dont worry about lights...*

Two good 12 hour LED lights will work fine (one on the bars with a wider beam and one on the helment with a spot beam). Lights are the least of your worries... its not a trail ride.

Clothes (weather), Tires (road conditions) are two major elements to spend most of your grey matter on.


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

Lance Andre said:


> Two good 12 hour LED lights will work fine (one on the bars with a wider beam and one on the helment with a spot beam). Lights are the least of your worries... its not a trail ride.
> 
> Clothes (weather), Tires (road conditions) are two major elements to spend most of your grey matter on.


I'd venture to say that clothing ranks far higher to me than tires. Tires are a freeking crapshoot at best!  That is if you're trying to specialize. A well dialed clothing layering system would be better to have. If you get a good one you'll haul less extra weight than the difference between your heaviest and lightest tire choices I'd bet and be more comfortable over a day and a half of exertion in varying weather and energy levels.


----------



## Lance Andre (Mar 10, 2007)

*sorry. wrong thread - delete me*

sorry. wrong thread - delete me


----------



## Lance Andre (Mar 10, 2007)

*TransIowa Warmup Race? (jan 12th)?*

I'm contemplating hosting a *~60 mile winter race *(from Dubuque Iowa to Dyersville and back) on either January 12th.

The race headquarters would be the *Dubuque Grand Harbor Casino / Indoor Water Park & Resort *(great to bring the family and let them enjoy the "fun life" while we experiment with the "tortuous life". This is also a great place to warm up at after the race (super sized hot tub party afterwards). The Grand Harbor has extended a great group discount for us. For those who do not plan on brining the family, room sharing can be organized as well.

The race course would be *mostly pancake flat with about 5 miles of Dubuque style hills at the start and finish.* The race would be 95% off road on groomed & packed trails (four wheeler, & heritage trail - rails to trails system). I ride this system of trials routinely for my TransIowa and Arrowhead training and *estimate finish times between 5 to 10 hours depending on trail conditions *and how often you stop to enjoy the scenery. If the trail conditions are awful, alternate segments of level b and gravel roads would be substituted to keep finishing times under 12 hours and keep the race "fun".

Race entry fee would be kept to a minimum about $40 (cover expenses and fund the lottery payout to finishers - identical to what I do at the Colesburg 40 gravel race every labor day, the better you finish the more chances you get for the $). The race will be no outside support (racers can support other racers). The turn around point in Dyersville will offer all the amenities needed for the return trip. There will be sag & emergency assistance support via cell phone.

*If you're interested in participating in this crazy winter bike race please send me an email ([email protected]) with the first line being something like "ABSOLUTLY", or "MAYBE". Please don't email "ARE YOU CRAZY" and "NO #&@*'N WAY".*

*Note: *If there is interest in a foot category I will create this also (foot category, includes: runners & skiers or both).

Thanks,
Lance Andre
(563) 543-2784
http://savedbythebike.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lance Andre (Mar 10, 2007)

*TransIowa Warmup Race? (jan 12th)?*

I'm contemplating hosting a *~60 mile winter race *(from Dubuque Iowa to Dyersville and back) on either January 12th.

The race headquarters would be the *Dubuque Grand Harbor Casino / Indoor Water Park & Resort *(great to bring the family and let them enjoy the "fun life" while we experiment with the "tortuous life". This is also a great place to warm up at after the race (super sized hot tub party afterwards). The Grand Harbor has extended a great group discount for us. For those who do not plan on brining the family, room sharing can be organized as well.

The race course would be *mostly pancake flat with about 5 miles of Dubuque style hills at the start and finish.* The race would be 95% off road on groomed & packed trails (four wheeler, & heritage trail - rails to trails system). I ride this system of trials routinely for my TransIowa and Arrowhead training and *estimate finish times between 5 to 10 hours depending on trail conditions *and how often you stop to enjoy the scenery. If the trail conditions are awful, alternate segments of level b and gravel roads would be substituted to keep finishing times under 12 hours and keep the race "fun".

Race entry fee would be kept to a minimum about $40 (cover expenses and fund the lottery payout to finishers - identical to what I do at the Colesburg 40 gravel race every labor day, the better you finish the more chances you get for the $). The race will be no outside support (racers can support other racers). The turn around point in Dyersville will offer all the amenities needed for the return trip. There will be sag & emergency assistance support via cell phone.

*If you're interested in participating in this crazy winter bike race please send me an email ([email protected]) with the first line being something like "ABSOLUTLY", or "MAYBE". Please don't email "ARE YOU CRAZY" and "NO #&@*'N WAY".*

*Note: *If there is interest in a foot category I will create this also (foot category, includes: runners & skiers or both).

Thanks,
Lance Andre
(563) 543-2784
http://savedbythebike.blogspot.com/


----------



## grizphrog (Dec 1, 2005)

So, I got in! I'm the last one listed on the Fixed/Single Speed, and I have a question. I'm coming in from the flatlands of northeast Ohio, and I'm wondering what kind of gearing the racers are racing fixed on. I'm thinking of a 42x17 or 42x19 on 700x45's but was wondering what everyone else runs.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Lance Andre said:


> I'm contemplating hosting a *~60 mile winter race *(from Dubuque Iowa to Dyersville and back) on either January 12th.


Colesburg! Colesburg! Colesburg! Bring the gravel classic to the Winter months....or atleast something similar. I think you might get a pretty good turn out. If I was still there in Iowa....I would be there in the blink of an eye. An I would not....I repeat....would not attempt to win that first hill preem


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

yeah, if i didn't have to work, i'd show up.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Our third child is due the following week. I can't dissappear for that long that close to delivery. 

Why do I get the impression my training won't be quite as good as last year?


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Morlahach said:


> Our third child is due the following week. I can't dissappear for that long that close to delivery.
> 
> Why do I get the impression my training won't be quite as good as last year?


You'll have the sleep deprivation/autopilot thing down pat by the end of April. Congrats on the upcoming family expansion.

dp


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

i've never done transiowa but i live and ride in decorah. i've put on a lot of gravel miles fixed 42x16 around here on 32's and that's what i plan to run in april unless i go to 35's. just did 180 gravel miles in 2 days a couple weeks ago and it was fine. its a bit tall at times but i've only found one hill i couldn't climb so far. just switched the front to a 44 and the rear will get a 35 in the next couple of days now that the snow and ice is here. i don't plan on changing my gearing at all.


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

*42x16*

Wow. You guys turn a big gear! I ran 40x18 last year on a 26x1.75" tire. I've tried the 40x16 before (today by random chance) and while I can turn it just fine, I'm not sure I want to turn it for 24-36 hours of unknown gravel, hills, mud and wind.

My strategy for last year's gearing? Figure out my estimated (WAG I know...) average riding speed for the whole time. Gear so my cadence is in my wheelhouse at that speed. Hope for the best the rest of the time. I managed to clean every hill on the route although there was a NASTY one near the end I had to tack back and forth to make. I rarely felt spun out except on nasty downhills where it didn't matter anyway. Well that and trying to hang with Ira and Hannon at the start at 30mph! But if the weather had been worse? I would have been way happy not to have geared harder.

I know you fixed guys gear stiffer than the SS'ers for the downhill aspect but I can't envision turning those kind of gear inches myself for an event like TransIowa. Just another perspective for those thinking about this really fun issue


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

honestly, its all i've known and its worked. i haven't had a geared bike in close to 5 years and don't tend to mess with my gearing ever. when i got my spec tricross single in a few months ago it came with an 18t freewheel and i made the mistake of ordering a 16t cog for the fixed side. ran the freewheel less than a week, turned the wheel around and haven't looked back. my rationale for transiowa (having not done it before) was if i can ride 100+ miles solely in the hills/bluffs around decorah then i can hopefully push it knowing the rest of the state levels out a bit. the weather would probably be the only thing that would make me consider changing it at this point. 

oh, and 42x16 can still spin out around here...somewhere just over 35mph it starts to feel awful


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

I used the same method Pivvay did to determine my gearing. I did multiple test rides of about 30 miles and tried various gears, and my average speed was always the same. The difference was that when I ran a low gear my legs felt great and when I ran a high gear I was filled with lactic acid. So I sat down and calculated what gear I should use for my optimal cadence at my average speed, came up with a number, and went with that.

Unless they totally change the format to be a figure 8 or something, this is going to be effectively a square with 80 miles on a side. Plan on 80 miles of headwind, 80 miles of tailwind, and 160 miles of crosswinds. If you were forced to ride for 80 miles straight into a 20 mph headwind (typical April weather), what gear would you want? What if the gravel was mushy or just laid down and chunky?

If you gear too low you will be slow but will finish the race. If you gear too high you will blow up and be a DNF.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

i plan on 300 miles of at least mild headwinds, as the winds can and do change on me in the middle of longer training rides. so as long as it's not a really strong headwind, i'm not upset.

//edit: that said, i'm running gears. you fixed guys are nuts, SS guys are just a little weird.


----------



## 1 Gear Racing (Sep 30, 2005)

I can't tell you how many times I thought about my gearing last year.

I would recommend a gearing selection based upon the enitre length of the event. Last year, I kept a few comments from this board in mind while I was making my selection. "It is how you feel at mile 250 that matters more than how you feel at mile 25" and "whatever gear you choose will be wrong".

Good luck.


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Newbie at the SS*

Personally, if you goal is to finish I would pick a gear that you can ride comfortably at an average speed of 13.5-14.5 mph for as long as you can in all types of weather.


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

*No Matter What...*

...you will second guess your gearing until after the ride, when you second guess it more. well, at least I do.

Last year 700c-44 tires 38x17. wrong for me. WAY wrong for me. This year...dunno. I am looking at it completely different. How did the guys on 700 slick tires feel? Planning to use 32 cross tires this year for less rolling resistance and rotation weight. I know I could push a harder gear, but I can't shake the memory of making that right hand turn and going from 25mph to 6mph, on a flat road, and having to grind it out of the saddle. An hour of that could be terrible.


----------



## funky-funky-chicken (Jan 22, 2004)

I *think *that I am sticking with what worked for me last year. I ran 42x19 on 700x35 Panaracer Pasela TG tires which measures out to be 60.1 gear inches if you care. That figures into my cadence-comfort zone (80-100RPM) of somewhere between 14-18MPH.

Given ShockStar's gear, that would work out to 17-21MPH. There is NO way I could push that kind of gear for over 300 miles. Your results may vary. How many miles are we riding this year; *320 *like last year? 

As is always the case running single-speed or fixed, there will be times when you feel under/over geared. With the exception of not being able to keep up with people on the descents, I never felt "spun out." I signed up fixed again this year, hoping that I can finish.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

this year it was 36x16 with a 2.0 small block 8 toooo hard....

this coming year prob just 2:1 with a 35-40c tire + i think a 35-40c tire in a 29er frame well be awesome if its muddy =)


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

funky-funky-chicken said:


> How many miles are we riding this year; *320 *like last year?


It should be in that general vicinity for mileage. Maybe more, maybe less. I won't have a figure for anyone for awhile yet.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

funky-funky-chicken said:


> *320 *like last year?


LOL!


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

please don't take what i say as advice, merely as a statement as to what i am personally running and/or planning. i'm literally running 42x16 as a mistake. if i'd paid closer attention to my stock freewheel when i ordered my fixed cog i'd be running 42x18. i didn't pay attention, put on the 16 and i've been riding it since because its worked. somewhere around 1500 miles since i put it on. i also don't have a clue as to cadence. i'm a mountain biker. i've never done an endurance race. i've ridden a road bike twice in my life. i've never owned a computer until i built this bike a few months ago. i'm running 32's cause that's what came on the bike. i don't tend to fuss with things. i can average 14-15 miles per hour for 100 miles around decorah. i rode a little over 100 miles through north central iowa with a tail wind and averaged 18. whatever the cadence was it felt good. can i ride 320 miles at 42x16? i have no idea. but i'm gonna find out.

note: i say i don't tend to fuss with things, however i'm replacing my virtually bald 32's with some studded tires tomorrow. last night 4 of us rode 15 gravel miles on a sheet of ice at 15 degrees and had a total of 7 crashes and averaged barely over 10 miles per hour. i'm not stubborn, just too lazy to change things until it becomes obviously necessary.


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Trans Iowa Tune Up Ride*

Sorry, but I am about 95% sure I am going to postpone this Saturday's Trans Iowa Tune Up Ride. I apologize, but with the ice we have I just don't want to ride having any broken collar bones.

Paul


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

probably a good plan there paul. last time (early spring 07) i almost ate it a few times on those corners and it was just soggy gravel. i'm sure there's some really nasty spots out there right now.


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

ShockStar said:


> i'm not stubborn, just too lazy to change things until it becomes obviously necessary.


Amen bother! Thta's what happens when you work in a bike shop. The cobbler's kids have no shoes.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Dan Hensley said:


> Amen bother! Thta's what happens when you work in a bike shop. The cobbler's kids have no shoes.


Times 2! 

On another note, due to the conditions of the roads now, we have postponed a planned recon of the course until a later date.

I talked with a local rural bus driver yesterday that said the roads were just terrible around here and schools are still cancelling in North East Iowa due to the icy roads.

Never fear though! We will have something for you to chew on soon.


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

g-t...i can give you a first hand update on the condition of the gravels up here tomorrow. this cobbler's kid just got some new studded shoes that are begging for a test ride


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

ShockStar said:


> g-t...i can give you a first hand update on the condition of the gravels up here tomorrow. this cobbler's kid just got some new studded shoes that are begging for a test ride


If ya head over towards Waukon, be careful. My relatives can be mean when they git sober.

dp


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

thanks for the heads up...should i say hi, howdy, or hey y'all?


----------



## Lance Andre (Mar 10, 2007)

*Winter Race is ON! - Jan 19th (Bike or Ski or Run) entries due by Dec 26th*

Please forward this to all that you know who bike, run, ski, snowshoe. This event is more about completing it, than it is a race, but a race it is...

It's official I've gotten enough responses that the first Dubuque to Dyersville to Dubuque Winter Survival Race (TripleD for short) is on for *January 19th *I'll be posting updates and flyers for this event in the days to come&#8230; However, below is the critical information that you'll need to know right now:

_*Registration and Hotel is due buy DECEMBER 26th!!!*_

*Bike (~60 miles Dubuque to Dyersville and back + some)* - for you bikers that think you'll pound this out in no time... I WILL keep the course to a 5-10 hour finish time... Dubuque has LOTS of options... and I will use them if the trail conditions are primo
*Foot [Run/Ski] (~20 miles Dyersville to Dubuque)
Estimated finish time between 5 - 10 hours.*

*Race Director Contact Information:*
(563) 543-2784
(800) 678-6565 ext 3166 (9-5 m-f)
[email protected]
I've posted all the rules, and will be adding more information as it becomes avalible on my blog: http://savedbythebike.blogspot.com/


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Lance Andre said:


> It's official I've gotten enough responses that the first Dubuque to Dyersville to Dubuque Winter Survival Race (TripleD for short) is on for *January 19th *I'll be posting updates and flyers for this event in the days to come&#8230;


Lance, do you want to start a thread just for this event?


----------



## Lance Andre (Mar 10, 2007)

I do have my blog... so to keep everything in one place you can go there...

http://savedbythebike.blogspot.com/2007/12/its-on-winter-survival-race-is-set-for.html 
Everyone is allowed to leave comments, and I update my blog about every 3 days.

The reason I posted the race information here, is I created this event to help me and others train for TransIowa and Arrowhead. Also, some of these long training rides seem to tax the family, so this was a way that i could treat them while getting in a good training session too.

Also, Mr. Kerkove - while this won't be as hilly as Colesburg, you will suffer much more&#8230; if you or anyone else is interested Joe Frost and I are planning a late March "Colesburg XXX" - training ride (no entry fee, just show up and suffer). We will Start from Dubuque, ride to Colesburg, do the Colesburg loop, then ride back to Dubuque, almost entirely on gravel roads (numerous level b roads some of which we skip on the Colesburg 40 Loop). It will be epic 110 miles; will count to that "cup of dirt").

Lance


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Full Disclosure.........*

In view of full disclosure, I need to make you Trans Iowa folks aware that I recieved this nice jersey and socks from a registered Trans Iowa rider. Not that this sort of gift would in any way _influence me_ or cause anyone else any concern.   

I just thought I would put this out there, so if you just _perchance_ would see a photo of me wearing this jersey, or mentioning it, that you wouldn't think anything of it. You know......_its just probably a way of saying thanks, thats all. _ You know.......for putting on Trans Iowa and all............._I wouldn't read anything into it.  _

So, now that I have that out of the way, I must say that I have been lax in getting around to e-mailing you guys and gals, but that is on tap soon, so look for something in your inbox soon. More or less just saying you are in the event and to confirm that I have the correct e-mail addy for all of you.

If I run into any problems, I will post things here, so please be aware of that. I will also post here when I have sent out those e-mails so you can be on the look out for them. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

So how do you cross train for T.I.? I think he posted as gravelrd on the GDR 07 thread.


----------



## Lance Andre (Mar 10, 2007)

Practice pushing the bike... that's the cross training part that I wish I would have done for T2 in '06.


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Something I am thinking about for March*

I am _considering_ riding across the state during the weekend of March 21 (or at least attempting it! The route will be from Emmons, Minnesota to Lamoni, Iowa. This route runs very close to interstate 35 the whole length of Iowa. Total miles will be roughly 270 or so. There will be a stop at the Pizza Pit in Campus Town Ames at roughly the 130 mile mark.

If you are interested drop me a line at thejacobsons at q.com.

You can get more info here.

Happy training.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

holy hell paul. If i can make it, i'm there.even a northern edge to the ames or des moines area would be 130-150 miles and that'd be awesome. hopefully i've got my el mariachi together by then, otherwise, um, it's a full rigid aluminum single speed.


----------



## gpickle (Jul 31, 2005)

Campus Town!
Pizza Pit!

Happy memories of my youth. Too bad Dugan's Deli is no more, that would make it a dream ride.

Is that greenbelt trail still clear from Story City to Ames? That would be a nice section...


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Story City to Ames*

I agree. It is still open. I will try to get that in there.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

I will strongly consider this ride, but can't commit to it. Will you allow last minute showups and/or cancellations?

My wife is due in January, and it may be all I can do to get away for TI in April. To ask my wife (and three kids!) for a dropoff and a pickup half a state to a state away may be overdoing it. I will have to play it by ear as to whether this is reasonable or not.


----------



## far twiggle (Nov 29, 2006)

markf said:


> holy hell paul. If i can make it, i'm there.even a northern edge to the ames or des moines area would be 130-150 miles and that'd be awesome. hopefully i've got my el mariachi together by then, otherwise, um, it's a full rigid aluminum single speed.


I'm afraid only half the gravel would only arouse my appetite without fully beddin' it back down again.

FW


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Lance Armstong at TI4?*

Got my newsletter from Chris Carmichael today and he had a blurb about LA's event goals for 2008...got me thinkin' maybe one of the promotors should invite him. I mean, he says he wants an endurance event and he's said he really likes Iowa and it's the right time of year and all so what the heck. Could always said "so tough even Lance Armstrong took a pass" if he doesn't ride it, right?

Here's a bit of it...

"Lance Armstrong's Athletic Goals for 2008

I'll give you some examples of effective goals, straight from Lance Armstrong. He emailed his list about a week ago, and though he says he has three goals for 2008, I told him only two of them count so far:

1. Run the Boston Marathon in 2:45:00 on April 21, 2008.

2. Run the New York City Marathon in 2:30:00 on November 2, 2008.

3. Complete an ultra-endurance cycling event.

Obviously, it's the third one that doesn't count yet because he hasn't decided on a specific event. I'll let you know when Lance decides exactly what he wants to do. In the meantime, I'm putting together a plan to get him prepared for Boston. Because of the way Lance responds to training, and the complexities of his travel schedule, I've proposed a training camp in March. We both know that taking him out of his everyday schedule for a couple of days is the only way to really focus his attention on the details necessary for him to run a 2:45 marathon in Boston. I also want to hook him up with one of the other top athletes CTS works with; someone who can push him on his training runs. Fortunately, his conditioning is very good right now, and with two NYC Marathons in his legs, he's ready to handle a more intensive running training program."


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Uhh......you're smokin' crack there dude.*

Fastskiguy, did you notice the date of the Boston Marathon?

Ummm........._it's the week before T.I.V4.  _

I'm thinking Mr. Armstrong will be in serious recovery mode a week after that doozy.

But even if, I don't think T.I. would even interest him. The whole nature of the event is the antithesis of everything he's ever attempted. I mean, can you imagine him trying to read cue sheets at 3am on some Iowa gravel road?

Actually........_that's a funny picture, now that I think of it.   _


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Guitar Ted said:


> Fastskiguy, did you notice the date of the Boston Marathon?
> 
> Ummm........._it's the week before T.I.V4.  _
> 
> I'm thinking Mr. Armstrong will be in serious recovery mode a week after that doozy.


Are you kidding? With enough EPO that man can do anything! He has proven it seven times!


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Seriously though, I think 1 week of recovery time would be fine for him. I hear some of those tour stage are kinda tough, and those are back to back to back.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> Fastskiguy, did you notice the date of the Boston Marathon?
> 
> Ummm........._it's the week before T.I.V4.  _
> 
> ...


Ah, didn't even see the dates (!), musta gotten too excited thinking about his comments about ragbrai a couple of years ago.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Fastskiguy said:


> Ah, didn't even see the dates (!), musta gotten too excited thinking about his comments about ragbrai a couple of years ago.


RAGBRAI, the other "ultra" in Iowa (cough),


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

FishMan473 said:


> Seriously though, I think 1 week of recovery time would be fine for him. I hear some of those tour stage are kinda tough, and those are back to back to back.


Hmm................_maybe._ But we are talking about a guy trying to put up a seriously fast marathon time. It is running- not cycling, and the stresses are different. Probably doesn't have a massuse or team doc waiting at the finishline either.

Not being a marathon runner, I can't really seriously comment on that, but my intuition tells me it is a different kettle of fish from multiple Tour stages and the support that comes along with such a cycling event.

Anyway......_it's a moot point. _I doubt Lance would be amenable to being put on the T.I. waiting list. He may have won 7 Tours, but he's not getting any preferential treatment from me.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

well, he was rumored to do leadville last year, maybe he'll actually show up this year. and imagine if lance did attempt TI? what if he failed? talk about serious press. a race so tough lance didn't finish, let alone win. even with conditions like TI2, i'd be a blurb in every cycling mag ever. you should write him some letters GT.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

FishMan473 said:


> Seriously though, I think 1 week of recovery time would be fine for him. I hear some of those tour stage are kinda tough, and those are back to back to back.


I thought he just wanted to, "keep up with his kids"


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Farmers: Lock Up Your Daughters!*



bd.sahib said:


> I thought he just wanted to, "keep up with his kids"


Yeah, and then there was the piranha-like frenzy that he attracts anytime he showed up in this state.

I'm not interested in re-creating that mess!


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

Guitar Ted said:


> Anyway......_it's a moot point. _I doubt Lance would be amenable to being put on the T.I. waiting list. He may have won 7 Tours, but he's not getting any preferential treatment from me.


He shows...we all get the same dope. G-Ted, yeah baby...make him wait.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

*Fud for think*

A few _representative_ profiles for the SS/Fixies and over-thinkers to ponder.

dp


----------



## Johnny5 (Jul 26, 2006)

bd.sahib said:


> A few _representative_ profiles for the SS/Fixxies and over-thinkers to ponder.
> 
> dp


You call them hills? I ain't skeered.

One question, will the Busch can course marking be in play again this year? :thumbsup:


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

Keep it jagged. Better SS course  Fixies...well they're tough MOFOs so they can handle anything. Haha.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Johnny5 said:


> One question, will the Busch can course marking be in play again this year? :thumbsup:


The proverbial bottom line?(!) Yes and no, but probably not by us.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

bd.sahib said:


> A few _representative_ profiles for the SS/Fixxies and over-thinkers to ponder.
> 
> dp


Has it been officially declared where the start will be? Will this again start and end from Decorah?


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Loop*

Is it going to be a clockwise loop again?


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Morlahach: Yes.

paulclimb510: By the time you finish- if you finish- you won't know which way you are going.  That said, it is less "loop-like" than last years so calling it clockwise or anti-clockwise doesn't really describe what you will be doing.


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

Guitar Ted said:


> Morlahach: Yes.
> 
> paulclimb510: By the time you finish- if you finish- you won't know which way you are going.  That said, it is less "loop-like" than last years so calling it clockwise or anti-clockwise doesn't really describe what you will be doing.


drunken deer loop, sweet!


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Awesome!*

Sweet! I can't wait!


----------



## SSBianchiWacko (Jan 15, 2008)

Well since I signed up in November and finally found the thoughts on the race I figured I will chime in.

That being said, and me being a TI virgin - I can only hope to finish. I read a blog of Curiak not finishing and I didn't like the sounds of that, but hey it is mind over matter. Too bad I don't have a brain - could spell trouble for me.

Anyways looking forward to meeting some new folks that think riding 312 miles is fun. None of my friends would agree so I guess it is time for new friends.

See you all in April.


----------



## nunk (May 23, 2006)

*cue sheet ?*

1. dimensions of cue sheets?

2. approx. # of cue sheets to reach checkpoint(s)?

3. link to photo of ti cue sheet/holder/on bike?

4. preferences on what system works best with ti cue sheets?

thanks


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

I had a Trans-Iowa moment today on my training ride.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

awesome.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

nunk said:


> 1. dimensions of cue sheets?


The T.I.V2 cue sheet I just measured is 6" X 5.5". I think we downsized this slightly for last springs event. At any rate, they fit in most standard map cases used for touring/brevets



> 2. approx. # of cue sheets to reach checkpoint(s)?


This varies according to the amount of turns and the length of each leg. This years will be vastly different than previous years due to our going with two check points where you will recieve new sets of sheets. I would venture a guess that it will be around 7-12 sheets per leg. That's just a guess though. We haven't gotten around to laying out cue sheets just yet



> 3. link to photo of ti cue sheet/holder/on bike?


Using the search function here and inserting Trans Iowa should turn up last years "bikes of Trans Iowa" thread. Pics are there. Or go here for an excellent slide show of last springs event. It gives a great view of everything, but I can't promise you'll see what you are looking for. http://mombok.smugmug.com/gallery/2770419#148337850



> 4. preferences on what system works best with ti cue sheets?


I've seen a rather crude system used by several riders that seems to work best. All cue sheets are placed in their own zip loc baggies. This keeps them water proof. Ingenious idea for when it gets wet. The individual zip locs are then wired together and around the handle bar so that when each sheet is completed it is simply flipped over the front of the bar. Quick and easy. Something that can be done while riding.



> thanks


 You're welcome!


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

KERKOVEJ said:


> I had a Trans-Iowa moment today on my training ride.


I think you have a Trans Iowa moment everytime you do a gravel training ride. 

Moo!


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> I've seen a rather crude system used by several riders that seems to work best. All cue sheets are placed in their own zip loc baggies. This keeps them water proof. Ingenious idea for when it gets wet. The individual zip locs are then wired together and around the handle bar so that when each sheet is completed it is simply flipped over the front of the bar. Quick and easy. Something that can be done while riding.
> 
> You're welcome!


For the TI geek: if you use that system you can ceremonially tear off the bag containing the page you just finished, crumple it up, and put it in your pocket, then state something like "5 down, 7 to go" in a deep, authoritative voice. At least that's what I did.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Recon scuttled.....again!*

Due to poor weather d.p. and I will only be scouting out checkpoints and a few details of the course. The full enchilada will have to wait until the weather allows us passage.

In the meantime, check out the right sidebar on the site and click on any of the icons. Give a shout out to any of our great sponsors and tell em thanks for backing this nutty gravel ride of ours.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Check out a few snow bound pics here. Course, ( what we could see of it) should rock this year. I can't wait to see it all! :rockon:


----------



## nimrod (Aug 4, 2004)

Anywhere I can find any of the past routes? I have family in Iowa so this could work


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

*how to train for transiowa...*

when its below zero out and you're sick of riding in it...



work for a guy that enjoys building a bike park in his pole building complete with skinnies, drops, gaps, wall rides and a diesel fueled heater big enough to keep the beer from freezing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

nimrod said:


> Anywhere I can find any of the past routes? I have family in Iowa so this could work


Not sure how this might help you. 

At any rate, the only way you will find an old route is to get the cue sheets from the guys that made it past the check points in T.I.V1 and T.I.V3. If they want to give up that info, it is their choice. (BTW No one knows the finish of T.I.V2 but me, as far as I know)

The route is entirely different from year to year, so again, not sure how this might "work".


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

g-t, its just about continuing to find reasons to get excited about riding bikes. i'm one of those guys that absolutely cannot ride rollers or a trainer. the snow shut down our trails a couple months earlier than normal and riding gravels in this ridiculous cold is getting old. so...we moved our wednesday night ride inside and did a little cross training. by the end of the night everybody's smiling (or nursing injuries while smiling) and thrilled that we got to ride bikes when too many people would be sitting in front of their t.v.'s.

still planning to make it up here tonight?


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Had to take a raincheck*

Or should I say "snowcheck"? 

Made a date for March. Hopefully I can swing up early that Tuesday and ride too.


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

i think the gods are against you and your plans of making it up here ever again.

in all seriousness, if you were interested i bet we could get a few guys together for a gravel ride during the day. we can adjust the length based on how much time you/we have.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Yeah.....Tell me about it!*



ShockStar said:


> i think the gods are against you and your plans of making it up here ever again.


You read my mind! I was really upset about just this very thing earlier today. 



> in all seriousness, if you were interested i bet we could get a few guys together for a gravel ride during the day. we can adjust the length based on how much time you/we have.


Gravel would be good too. Whatever works. We'll have to play it by ear, but I can get the whole day off, basically, so anything goes.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Alright, who out there has more time shoveling the driveway than on the bike? I *know* I do. Workin' on my core of course....


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Fastskiguy said:


> Alright, who out there has more time shoveling the driveway than on the bike? I *know* I do. Workin' on my core of course....


Well, my kids got more riding in...
Both SS. Year and a half y/o daughter fixed, 4 y/o son free.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*News and additional rule*

From the T.I.V4 website. Make sure you read and understand the rules that are added now!............

Due to weather problems, I was not able to attend the Decorah meeting but I did forward some points for discussion and I should have some meeting minutes to check out later in the week. In other news: Plans are being set in motion to have a pre-event meet-up/dinner/pre-race meeting not unlike those we used to do in Hawarden back when we did this thing point to point. There would be a spaghetti feed and we are in talks with a beverage sponsor for this meet-up that would provide us with "adult beverages" of a "bicycling nature". Stay tuned!

*Important! *We have reviewed a process for weather related problems with racers getting to check points on time, ala T.I.V2 and we have also considered the possibility of severe weather, such as what occurred at the 24 Hours of 9 Mile a couple years ago. See the rules for our weather contingency plan. Remember: *You are responsible for yourself! This includes knowing when to get out of harms way in case of severe weather!* You've been warned!

* New! Weather Related Stoppage and Time Cut Off Rule: In case of severe weather during the event, we will do the folowing things so you can act accordingly. Remember: YOU ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR YOURSELF!! If the sky is falling, or you see Dorothy's house go spinning by your head, you should take appropriate actions to protect yourself. We will not be responsible for ill advised heroics in inclement weather. Be smart, or be pig fodder! This is only given out so that you as an event participant will know what our actions will be in regards to keeping tabs on your progress and what will be done with prizing. 
 
Weather related cancellation of the event will be enforced at the checkpoints. All participants will be directed as to where and when any prizing will be distributed at checkpoints by our volunteers. If you pull out before a checkpoint, you will need to contact the Event Director to find out if the event is being terminated. Results will not be tabulated if we have to stop the event. If cut off times to a checkpoint are not met by any event participant then the event will be terminated and all will be considered as DNF's. 

Prizing will be distributed by raffle to the remaining participants in the event at the time of stoppage or when it becomes clear that the cut off times will not be met. Must be present to win. Decisions of the event directors is final. 

Any questions?
*​


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

bd.sahib said:


> Well, my kids got more riding in...
> Both SS. Year and a half y/o daughter fixed, 4 y/o son free.


They're some hardcore riders!


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

oh yeah, its great cross training.

13.5 inches here in Madison. I hate the trainer, but at least now I can go skiing.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*What have you got on your handlebars?*

What have you got on your handlebars? I'm starting to get the bike set up, running drops, wondering what to put where. I ran aero bars last year and they came in handy a time or two but most of the time I stayed off of them. Had two lights, a computer, and my que sheets. It was a disorganized mess. Anybody using those auxillary mounting things?


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Fastskiguy said:


> What have you got on your handlebars? I'm starting to get the bike set up, running drops, wondering what to put where. I ran aero bars last year and they came in handy a time or two but most of the time I stayed off of them. Had two lights, a computer, and my que sheets. It was a disorganized mess. Anybody using those auxillary mounting things?


I own one of the auxillary mounting things. Even though I owned one I didn't run it last year because I didn't need to. I didn't run aero bars and I hung my lights upside down from my bar, providing enough space for my cyclocomputer and queue sheets.

The strange thing about them is that they take up ~2 inches of bar space to mount and provide ~6 inches of new bar space. The net yield is ~4 inches, less than you might think. I was also concerned about adding one more thing to come loose due to vibration. I would see what you can do with what you have, and if 4 extra inches would make a world of difference, go for it.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Hmm, yeah, not a huge amount of extra space and a chance of vibrating off, I see what you mean. Another thought I had was that I've got a pretty big stack of spacers on the fork, I could put a second stem underneath the "real" stem, put on a little piece of handlebar, and mount stuff to that, it'd be a little heavier but totally bombproof and as big as it needs to be. Might even be able to provide an "aero position" if it was just right..... Thanks for the comment 



Morlahach said:


> I own one of the auxillary mounting things. Even though I owned one I didn't run it last year because I didn't need to. I didn't run aero bars and I hung my lights upside down from my bar, providing enough space for my cyclocomputer and queue sheets.
> 
> The strange thing about them is that they take up ~2 inches of bar space to mount and provide ~6 inches of new bar space. The net yield is ~4 inches, less than you might think. I was also concerned about adding one more thing to come loose due to vibration. I would see what you can do with what you have, and if 4 extra inches would make a world of difference, go for it.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Fastskiguy said:


> Hmm, yeah, not a huge amount of extra space and a chance of vibrating off, I see what you mean. Another thought I had was that I've got a pretty big stack of spacers on the fork, I could put a second stem underneath the "real" stem, put on a little piece of handlebar, and mount stuff to that, it'd be a little heavier but totally bombproof and as big as it needs to be. Might even be able to provide an "aero position" if it was just right..... Thanks for the comment


Now that is a cool idea!


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Sheldon did it: http://sheldonbrown.com/org/brown/index.html


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Bar ends*

Sometimes you can get an old "L" bend bar end to work as an auxilliary mounting place for things like lights, computers, etc. The clamp might even be less than an inch wide for a net gain of at least a few inches of useable space, depending on the bar ends design.

You could hog out the clamp a bit for a drop bar.

I've seen some pretty creative set ups using old bar ends. I know you could pick up single bar ends at most bike shops pretty cheap if they have parts bins like the place I work at does.

Just a thought.

Do test ride your set ups though. Every year I hear about some guy that lost a light or something because it vibrated loose and smashed to bits.


----------



## 1BADMAN (Sep 23, 2004)

This unit here form Nitto takes up very little bar real estate and is very secure -
Nitto Lamp Holder 1


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Looking for a training ride?*

Just yesterday a new site was launched to be the clearinghouse for Iowa gravel road riding. Any rides longer than 50 miles will be posted there for all to check out.

Go here: www.iowagravel.blogspot.com

Check it out. It's just starting, so please send in any info you have regarding gravel grinders, gravel training rides, and the like to the e-mail listed in the sites first post.

Disclaimer: I only suggested the idea for this site, I do not run it, nor do I benefit from it financially. Just pointing out it's existence as a resource to gravel riding freaks here in the Mid-West.


----------



## auroch (Nov 12, 2007)

Questions:
1. The cue sheet holder on the TI page is a half sheet one, but I thought I saw that the cue sheets from last year were 1/4 page sized. What do you all recommend using?

2. Are there drop bags this year? and what's the deal with 'em. I want to throw an extra battery or two in there or maybe a small 4 cyclinder engine


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

auroch said:


> Questions:
> 1. The cue sheet holder on the TI page is a half sheet one, but I thought I saw that the cue sheets from last year were 1/4 page sized. What do you all recommend using?


Cue sheets will be roughly 5.5" X 6" for referance.



> 2. Are there drop bags this year? and what's the deal with 'em. I want to throw an extra battery or two in there or maybe a small 4 cyclinder engine


No drop bags at this years T.I.V4. You will be required to be totally self sufficient. Only resupplies from convenience stores along the route will be allowed.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> You will be required to be totally self sufficient. Only resupplies from convenience stores along the route will be allowed.


Whoa, does that mean no sneaking up to a house and getting water? That'd be great for us shy types who just went thirsty!


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Fastskiguy said:


> Whoa, does that mean no sneaking up to a house and getting water? That'd be great for us shy types who just went thirsty!


Well, you know better than to steal water, that much I am sure of. 

I figure that if someone is out of water and they have to find a house/business/fire station, (  ) they then have to find a person to ask for permission, endure all the "what are you doing/you must be crazy" conversations, and then find a way to politely leave, then they have paid due penalty in time taken out of riding. I'm not going to DQ anybody for that. However; I would DQ anybody if I found that they were stealing water without asking. That just isn't cool.

So even though your question was tongue in cheek, I know that is a very plausible situation, (it happened in the first T.I.)

My "ideal" situation would be that no one takes anything that may help them continue on in the event other than being able to purchase goods in a convenience store. That just isn't an enforcable rule, quite honestly. My feeling is that each individual will have to live with their choices the rest of their life. If you want to feel that you truly were self sufficient, you know which way to go in regards to taking water, etc from anyplace other than convenience stores in Trans Iowa.


----------



## funky-funky-chicken (Jan 22, 2004)

Fastskiguy said:


> Whoa, does that mean no sneaking up to a house and getting water? That'd be great for us shy types who just went thirsty!


I cannot remember the po-dunk town that we rolled through last year where there was a park shelter, but the water fountain had been turned off. There were a few of us innocently filling up bottles from the spigot on the house next to the park. 'twasn't long and the lady came screaming at us to get away from her water.

The reason the woman got so upset was that there were a couple of kids in the neighborhood who would always turn her hose on and play in the water. She thought we were the neighbor kids causing trouble.

Once we calmly explained the nature of our event, she went and got the key to let us into the community center to use the bathrooms and fill up our bottles. It was a great moment of good ol' Iowa hospitality. It would have been been better for us to have "asked first."


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Coulda went bad.*



funky-funky-chicken said:


> ............It would have been been better for us to have "asked first."


Exactly. This is why I will be talking about this at the pre-race meet up. While your situation turned out well, it could have just as easily went the other way. I don't need that head ache, ya know?

I don't mean to come down on you and the fellows that were with you, but certainly you can see a potential for trouble in doing what you guys did that day. That's an easily avoidable situation and I want that to be clear as a bell for T.I.V4.

By the way, the "podunk little town" you mentioned is Stanley, IA.


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

Guitar Ted said:


> Exactly. This is why I will be talking about this at the pre-race meet up. While your situation turned out well, it could have just as easily went the other way. I don't need that head ache, ya know?
> 
> By the way, the "podunk little town" you mentioned is Stanley, IA.


I thought we were gunna get shot...for a moment. That was one wonderfully nice lady. I think someone knocked on the door and no one answered. Lesson learned. Either way, thanks lady.


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Riding together*

I sure hope that all 100+ plus people show up for this thing! Last year it was great to see riders throughout the course up until I pulled the plug at about 200 miles. Hopefully with nearly double the riders we can form even bigger groups to keep working towards the finish!

GT, and Dave are we still having three checkpoints? I can't tell you how cool that is! Please! Please! Please! make the check point times very reasonable! Say 9 mph average. In versions 1 and 2, in my opinion anyway, the check point cut off times made a huge impact on people.

Paul


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

paulclimb510 said:


> ..................
> 
> GT, and Dave are we still having three checkpoints? I can't tell you how cool that is! Please! Please! Please! make the check point times very reasonable! Say 9 mph average. In versions 1 and 2, in my opinion anyway, the check point cut off times made a huge impact on people.
> 
> Paul


Well, there will be two in the middle and the finish line. 

Check point cut off times are _meant to have a huge impact. _That's part of the challenge. I don't see any problem what so ever with the way I have done things before. In fact, if anything I'll give slightly _less time. _I struggled with that last year and almost shortened it up.

It all will depend upon the course we have laid out, which as you are well aware has been nigh unto impassable since December 1st. I hadn't a clue that this winter would be so severe, so I still can not give any solid clues as to mileage overall or even mileage to check points at this time.

The one time d.p. and I did get out we ended up changing the route in a few places which added a few miles. So, if we end up changing the route again, we may end up with less overall or slightly more than my original estimates. It's all in flux yet. I will be getting a look at another small chunk of the course March 4th, so hopefully things will start coming together. (They better!)

All I can say right now is that you'll have a daytime check point, a night time check point, and the finish line, which by the way, still isn't firmed up yet.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

paulclimb510 said:


> I sure hope that all 100+ plus people show up for this thing! Last year it was great to see riders throughout the course up until I pulled the plug at about 200 miles. Hopefully with nearly double the riders we can form even bigger groups to keep working towards the finish!


I'll second this, it was really cool to be able to hook up with others late in the ride for a little shared effort. I was alone from about 10PM to 2AM but then got caught by a group of 5 or 6 and it made a HUGE difference! The start was really neat too...a long long line of blinking red lights ahead.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

that start is one of my most memorable and surreal cycling memories. now if only i'd have been able to finish...


----------



## gpickle (Jul 31, 2005)

A suggestion for the big finish.

Let people know where it is, even if not until the race has been rolling for 12 hours. Have Deke put a sign in the window of Oneota or something easy like that.

Last year I was able to be at the finish to greet Ira just because I know people and it was some of the saddest stuff I have ever seen at a race when the Polska guy came in and had to wait for his super excited friends and family to get there. Also, the poor guys who did not know where they were or how to get to their cars/hotels/whatevers and had to get directions and then ride into town to finally be done.

Think community here and let people hang out and chat and get to know one another at the finish whether they be racers or support. The Dirty Kanza stands out in my mind as a shining example of a what the finish of an event like this could and should be.

I would suggest one of the bike shops or the Haymarket patio bar but it is probably best to let a local pick the place and organize it.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

gpickle said:


> A suggestion for the big finish.
> 
> Let people know where it is, even if not until the race has been rolling for 12 hours. Have Deke put a sign in the window of Oneota or something easy like that.


Hmm........that's not a bad idea. I may consider this depending on where the finish line actually is.



> Last year I was able to be at the finish to greet Ira just because I know people and it was some of the saddest stuff I have ever seen at a race when the Polska guy came in and had to wait for his super excited friends and family to get there. Also, the poor guys who did not know where they were or how to get to their cars/hotels/whatevers and had to get directions and then ride into town to finally be done.


Convenience is always asked for from me and although I know you weren't happy with the finish, I made a big switch last year with going to a loop course, (Ironically an influence from Dirty Kanza). So, fine tuning things will always be a part of this event as long as I am a part of it. Interestingly you are the first to make such a statement about the finishline activities which for a low key, under the radar event run on minimal support was pretty succesful, if I may say so myself. I was available, as was one of my volunteers for the duration of the time finishers were arriving and we helped and directed several individuals to where ever it was they needed to go. By the way, how long were you there at the finish line?



> Think community here and let people hang out and chat and get to know one another at the finish whether they be racers or support. The Dirty Kanza stands out in my mind as a shining example of a what the finish of an event like this could and should be.


Well, I'm sorry to say this Steve, but we ain't gonna ever be a Dirty Kanza. I would agree that it is a great, great event. However; the whole dynamic of their set up and how they do things is coming from their own ideal, not necessarily where Trans Iowa is coming from. That's as it should be. Some folks that like the DK 200 are not going to like T.I. and vice versa. Choices, ya know?



> I would suggest one of the bike shops or the Haymarket patio bar but it is probably best to let a local pick the place and organize it.


Well, maybe that will happen, I don't know. As I said, the finishline hasn't been dialed in yet, and the locals will certainly have their say in the matter.

The whole thing I find ironic is that you stated yourself that you would never do this event again. Your interest in this matter is appreciated, but I find it rather odd that you bother with it at all. All the same, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## gpickle (Jul 31, 2005)

It's not ironic, just because I'm grouchy doesn't mean I don't care. We were there from 1 in the morning until the first 4 were in plus some extra time for blowhardery.

I think it does not much matter how elaborate the finish is, but it would be nice to have it be public info for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

gpickle said:


> It's not ironic, just because I'm grouchy doesn't mean I don't care. We were there from 1 in the morning until the first 4 were in plus some extra time for blowhardery.


That's what I thought. I didn't see you around all that long. I can assure you the atmosphere was jovial and folks were having a pretty good time later on after you left with Ira.



> I think it does not much matter how elaborate the finish is, but it would be nice to have it be public info for a variety of reasons.


Ok, convince me........................


----------



## 1 Gear Racing (Sep 30, 2005)

I finished around 6 AM to a very small group gathered at the cemetary. They cheered me on and I really appreciated the support. I was one of the riders that had to get directions back to the hotel from GT. I remember leaving with Aaron and we both said, "hey what is another few miles". On our way back to town, we talked like old friends about what we had just accomplished. To me, the journey is what TI is all about.


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

g-t,

not that you're necessarily asking, but here's a random list of possible finish lines with out giving a whole lot of thought to logistics. all would most likely have pros and cons and are not listed in any specific order...

public swimming pool parking lot
public parking lot right in the middle of town (near post office and police station)
four-way stop right by the ballyhoo campground/trailheads
twin springs park (under the highway just west of the campground)
old wal-mart parking lot
west end of river trail where the time trials always start/finish
basketball courts just off the college drive bridge
pulpit rock parking lot just on the north side of the campground

anyway, random thoughts. i'm guessing the decision will be affected by what roads are being brought back into decorah so i tried to cover possibilities from most directions.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

ShockStar said:


> g-t,
> 
> anyway, random thoughts. i'm guessing the decision will be affected by what roads are being brought back into decorah so i tried to cover possibilities from most directions.


Assuming the route ends in Decorah-proper?


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

I really liked the finish from last year. Given the choice between finishing at a Walmart parking lot and a hors categorie climb ending at a scenic graveyard, I would pick the graveyard every time.

Quite apart from logistics, it makes a bigger impact on a race to finish on a non-flat. Imagine a group of 3 riders who have ridden together for the last 100+ miles. How will they contest a finish rolling into a very public place? Would we really want a 320 mile gravel grinder to be decided by a sprint finish on paved roads, dealing with traffic and stoplights? Isn't that just asking for someone to take risks? Wasn't it far better to have a long drag up a gravel 10% grade? I thought it was an epic finish to an epic ride.

I am sure G-Ted and Sahib have something good in mind for this iteration, and I for one hope it is as crazy tough as last year's.


----------



## gpickle (Jul 31, 2005)

The meat and taters of my suggestion is just to let people know where the finish will be so support people can be there if they want. Making any more of an elaborate finish is up to yall and I think you should do whatever works best for you. I enjoyed sleeping in the cemetery more than I would have enjoyed the Wally-World parking lot for sure.

Hearing Ira rasp out my name in the wee morning is one of my favorite cycling memories ever. My point is that the only reason I was able to be there is because I know people on the inside so you might as well even the playing field for people who are not so well connected so they and their support folk can make their own choices on how they want their finish to be.

Just a suggestion, do what you will and as always, good luck to those organizing and riding the event this year.


----------



## CharlieFarrow (Jun 2, 2006)

*Not a race, an enigma...*

I don't know nothing, plus I am just a newbie, but I like the idea that no one knows where the finish is and that itz all a mystery to everyone in the race up until the end...it don't mean nothing and thatz cool, itz all about the experience...I relish the idea of finishing alone after having survived a long solitary ordeal. Itz a very unique concept, a novel idea! The guyz that finish it before and after will know, and they are the ones that matter...But thatz just me :thumbsup: 
Charlie

"Is not life a hundred times too short for us to bore ourselves?" Nietzsche


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Finish line considerations*

First of all, the suggestion by g-pickle is a good one and we are going to seriously consider that. Thanks again. 

The thing is though, there is a lot more to it than maybe first meets the eye. Here are some things that I have to factor into the decisions on the finish:

Traffic: Letting folks know where the finish line will be will create traffic and parking issues. We have to be careful and mindful of the residents. Keep in mind that Ira finished at approximately 5am in the morning last year. Having a boisterous reception is great for a winner/finisher, but might not be appreciated by the "natives" at such an hour. That and the cars parked at the finish line might be an unwanted prescence on an otherwise tranquil Sunday morning.

Decorah Time Trials: The long running and excellent Decorah Time Trials will be taking place on that Sunday as well. We certainly do not want to infringe on their course, or traffic to and from the course in any way. This eliminates some choices.

Tradition: Trans Iowa has a tradition- good or bad- of not using the same thing twice. So that factors into the decision making process too. Yeah, it would be easy to just do the cemetary finish again, but then again- _that's the easy way out_.  

These and a few more things will affect the finish line location. We are keeping an open mind to what might be possible, but there are things we will have to work around and consider.


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

i think i know which cemetary was the finish last year (like i sad, i THINK) as i force myself to do that climb on a fairly regular basis. if i'm right about which one, that definitely seems like a great/appropriate place to finish. and i agree, not finishing flat is a cool thing. most of the ideas i threw out are accessible from outside decorah without passing through a controlled intersection (yes, possibly mistakenly assuming the finish would be in decorah). being new to the event i may have even underestimated the possibility of a sprint finish following a 300+ mile gravel race.

my thoughts for finishes were random thoughts on my day off from the shop. what i was considering was all the possible gravel rides we do up here and the places in town that we pass by when we finish our rides that seem to be slightly more open/less residential areas. places where people can convene and park cars and not be in the way. this includes the old wal-mart parking lot which is very lightly used now and on the outskirts of town as opposed to the new one which obviously has way too much traffic and is just off a major highway.

if you were to take away the assumption of actually finishing IN decorah, the possibilities become very interesting for "finish lines".

anyway, just thinking out loud more than anything.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Of course I'm running interference, but wouldn't it be interesting to have a Gunder Burger at the finish?

image from Gunderburger.com


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

why not at the start? might allow for a few extra hours of riding before the first food stop


----------



## jupiterte (Mar 29, 2007)

I was a finisher (9th) last year and understand what it took for me to accomplish this epic event. I had absolutely no problem with the finish at the graveyard and thought it was cool in it's own twisted guitar Ted kind of way. The only thing I wish was that I didn't have to think about/worry about whether my support would know where it was and if they'd be there for me or not. I knew they really wanted to see the finish (traveled from Omaha to be my crew) as they were up all night in order to stay in occasional contact with me via phone. It was just an added thing on my mind as I was shaking hands with the devil in those wee hours of the morning. I liked the idea of posting where the finish will be to the support crews on a shop window in town. That way us riders will know that they know and that they'll be there to see the finish and help us celebrate or stay alive.


----------



## CharlieFarrow (Jun 2, 2006)

"support crews" I thought it was a no support race? 
C


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Explanation.....*



CharlieFarrow said:


> "support crews" I thought it was a no support race?
> C


You are correct Charlie, it is a no support race, but we do recommend that you have peeps to extract you if you DNF, have troubles, or get _skeert by critters_ in the wee hours of the night. 

As we have said ad nauseum, *you are responsible for yourself.* That means that if you can't ride it back to the start, you better have a "plan B" to get yourself back to your car, out of harms way, etc. Most folks call it their "support crew". It's not there to help you along the way, it's there to bail you out when you have to "pull the plug".

That said, the loved ones, "support crew", or whatever you want to call these folks are the ones at issue here in regards to the finish line discussion we are having now. Some riders want them there to welcome them home. Even some folks not connected with the event want to see that happen.  Who'd a thunk it!

At any rate, it's an idea worthy of consideration and discussion here. Make sense?


----------



## JMKM (Jun 29, 2004)

GT, 

I dug the solitude of the finish last year. Having just a handful of people there to welcome me to the finish. That last climb was fantastic and there was no way I was going to walk it. 

That being said, I wouldn't mind finishing up at T-Bock's or some other restaurant establishment to get a meal and welcome in other riders as they finished. After 27 hours on the bike all I wanted was a solid meal, a shower, and some time to rest, in that order. The rest part was difficult, I've never had so much adrenaline in my life. When I finally came down later that day I slept for a long-time. 

For those of you who are first-timers you can't be expecting this to be a 24 hour race, festival like atmosphere. It has a humble atmosphere, a quiet excitement to it. GT and all of the individuals who volunteer give their time freely and don't even get to ride their bikes.  As far as I'm concerned we couldn't ask for a better event. GT only asks that we show up , ride, and follow a minimalist set of rules. He doesn't ask for an entry fee to cover expenses, etc...


----------



## Griffin (Dec 17, 2006)

*finish*

I don't think where it finishes is as important as having a select few people there to see you come home. I felt bad for the young man that finished second place in an epic all night adventure. He rolled in and had no one there. We gave him a beer and applauded his amazing effort while he spent the next 15 minutes trying to get a hold of his people. How much better could it have been for him if they were there to cheer him on up that last nasty hill. I know endurance cycling is a individual sport and not everyone needs someone there. I rode the state of Iowa in less then a day once. I didn't do it to get acculades from my peers, I did it to prove to myself that I could do it. That said having my wife and few people there to see me ride in was beautiful. I loved the aspect of not really knowing where you were going last year. To me that was a great part of the adventure. I do think you could let people know where it will start and where it will finish. That's just my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Griffin said:


> I don't think where it finishes is as important as having a select few people there to see you come home. I felt bad for the young man that finished second place in an epic all night adventure. He rolled in and had no one there. We gave him a beer and applauded his amazing effort while he spent the next 15 minutes trying to get a hold of his people. How much better could it have been for him if they were there to cheer him on up that last nasty hill. I know endurance cycling is a individual sport and not everyone needs someone there. I rode the state of Iowa in less then a day once. I didn't do it to get acculades from my peers, I did it to prove to myself that I could do it. That said having my wife and few people there to see me ride in was beautiful. I loved the aspect of not really knowing where you were going last year. To me that was a great part of the adventure. I do think you could let people know where it will start and where it will finish. That's just my thoughts on the subject.


Well, again it's curious that these complaints come from "outside" of the event and not from the folks you are pointing out, like Marcin Nowak, who is an enthusiastic supporter of the event and has never complained a bit about the finish to me, although he has had several chances to do just that.

Once again, as I have stated several times in the past, Trans Iowa is a very simple event. I think that it is easy to understand that it _is only about you_ as a competitor. If that part is not understood to include the finish, than perhaps the event is not for you. Trans Iowa was never concieved of as an event that would have "cheering crowds", a bunch of support, or be "easier on" or "better for" folks that choose to engage in it. In fact, if you have been following along these past three and a half years, you will notice that we have been _cutting back on support_, not adding to it.

It is also interesting to note that Marcin, his brother, and his two other companions were there from the beginning of the finish line activities _cheering people on_ until the very last guy came up that climb fifteen minutes before the final cut off at 2pm in the afternoon.

If that wasn't inspiring, I don't know what is. Getting cheered on by your _peers in the event,_ the very guys and gals you suffered with, that was pretty cool to see. Maybe having your wife and kids there would make it great too, but ya know, I wonder if it ever dawned on any of you complainers that by the time the competitors had their second set of cue sheets they could have contacted any loved ones they wanted to to let them know the location of the finish line. (That is if they bothered to carry a cell phone, as we advise you to) So if it was really important for you to see somebodies face at the end, you do know all you have to do is call them, right? Just checking. 

Again, I am taking g-pickles idea under consideration, but until I hear from some finishers that this was indeed a glaring oversight and makes the event experience poor, I am not going to give much weight to folks that haven't signed on the dotted line and run in T.I. To me, it smacks of convenience for the observers and nothing I've heard or read so far addresses my concerns about traffic, noise, and logistics of having a "spectator driven" experience at the finish line.


----------



## Griffin (Dec 17, 2006)

*sad*

Ted, if that is your real name, I think it is sad that you consider "My thoughts on the subject" as a complaint. It is not. As I said, it is my thoughts on the subject. I never said Marcin was upset I said I was sad for him. I do not propose to speak for anyone other then myself. Ted you need to relax. Run the event the way you want but don't just blow off what other have to say as complaints.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey Ken,

Thanks for chiming in. It's great to have input from someone who has, what, a 20-some year history of running teams, events, trail advocacy, and sponsorships/employment for developing cyclists from the inside out (and podiums in the National Tandem TT if I remember right). 

I can see both sides. Logistically, it's hard to run a finish line on an open course for 10+ hrs. As Steve alluded to, the Kanza has a start/finish in the parking lot of the Emporia Motorlodge and it works well, for them. I think Steve was almost back to I.C. before my sorry-nass rolled in this year. Things that are/will being/be addressed about how the event finish without interfering w/ the TT. 

I agree, seeing the photo of Marcin with the sleeping bag over him w/ his head in his hands is sad. To be fair, some members of Team Polska made it past the checkpoint so they had the cue sheets with the finish.


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Trans Iowa Finish*

GT, I think what you may be taking these suggestions a bit too personally. Almost like an attack. As an outsider, I truly believe these people's comments are purely just suggestions that may make this a little easier on "support" or family.

When Matt and I wanted to get to the finish last year from Decorah we drove around probably 10-12 miles before we were able to follow our cue sheets to the finish. It would have been great just to know where the finish line was. Would giving away the finish line really make the race any easier? Only for the very few spectators and families that want to see what their loved one's trained so hard for. To share finishing Trans Iowa, maybe one of the hardest experiences one may ever do, only would be made better by sharing the finish with a loved one or a close friend. If that person can't find the finish, even though it is only a mile out of Decorah would be very unfortunate. Especially when telling of where the finish id does not aid anyone other than the people that so badly want to see you finish.

Please take these things as merely a way to make things better, not a criticism. Being an organizer of many things in my career field I know how easy it is to take suggestions as criticism, but they aren't.

Friends,

Paul Jacobson
TI V.1 observer
TI V.2 sufferer
TI V.3 lover
TI V.4 hopeful finisher


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Sure was a scenic finish area, that's for sure. I didn't mind a few minutes to sit down and relax while my crew got there. Finishing at a cemetery on top of a killer climb, that was good trans-iowa humor there too, I know I was chuckling! Heck, I vote for finishing the same place but I know you guys will never run the same race twice. Still, there's just _no way_ to top it!


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Well, those were my thoughts....*



Griffin said:


> Ted, if that is your real name, I think it is sad that you consider "My thoughts on the subject" as a complaint. It is not. As I said, it is my thoughts on the subject. I never said Marcin was upset I said I was sad for him. I do not propose to speak for anyone other then myself. Ted you need to relax. Run the event the way you want but don't just blow off what other have to say as complaints.


Fair enough, but those are my thoughts on the event. I feel as though that what you saw as a sad situation was far from it. I don't know, but as I wrote before, if Marcin, or any of the finishers of the event step forward and tell me it sucked from their viewpoint, then that carries a lot more weight for me. Maybe you were around for the duration of the finish line activities and saw the rest of what Marcin and his buddies did? I don't know, but again, from the outset Trans Iowa wasn't geared for spectators. It's just the way it's been from the get go.

Sorry if you see that as being all worked up and that I need to relax. I don't see it as an "attack", I just see as another misunderstanding of what the event has always been geared toward. I go through this about every year. People see Trans Iowa as being something "better" in some way. That's fine. I don't mind people casting their vision of what they think Trans Iowa might be, could be, or should be.

I still think it's odd that the complaints are coming from where they are coming from and what............_nearly a year after the event went down? _So, forgive me if I seem a bit testy, but it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me. That's it really.

And not to beat a dead horse, but I still need to find solutions to several problems before I can even consider letting anyone know where the finish line is before hand. we're getting ahead of ourselves here on this issue.

To Paul: You could have just called me. You had my number, I believe. No need to wander around like that this year if that situation arises again, okay?


----------



## gpickle (Jul 31, 2005)

My thoughts from the good ol' days when I was an "insider" have not really changed much, I posted this in one of the old TI threads on 7.31.2005

_
I was one of the 9 men who finished the inaugural Trans-Iowa and I am interested enough in the future success of this event to share a few of my thoughts and feelings on how the next running(s?) might be improved. First up, I would highly recommend that you put extra weight on the thoughts and suggestions of the finishers rather than those who did not make it or, in some cases, even bother to show up at the start line. The best posts I have read on this forum thus far came from redsnakebite and guess what, he finished! I would urge you to leave the distance the same and maybe even run the very same course, which would give everyone participating a chance to set a new course record. 305 miles (or 315 if the finishers cyclocomputers are to be believed) are quite enough to prove to everyone how tough we are. I agree that we all got off easy as far as weather goes, and you had best keep that in mind. The cross wind was not ideal, but think about if it had been straight out of the East. You say lets crank it up and make it even more epic, I say talk is cheap. Precipitation at temps in the 30's or 40's is very possible in Iowa in late April and would turn this event from epic to dangerous, no joke. I agree that you need to publish your cutoff times ahead of the race and stick to them, it was a shock to be hit with all the extra info one hour before start time. I think a shuttle between start and finish is great. I think raising the entry fee or cutting freebies does not matter, whatever you think. I think a real finish line would be nice next year, we came in and someone yelled at us that we were done, then threw us a couple of Red Bulls. I realize it is extra work but I think it would make for a nicer finish. In conclusion, I just want to say the event was great and I am very glad to have done it. It is very amusing to read the tough guy posturing about this event that goes on on this forum and so many others. So many of you out there need to drop the "Crank It Up"Epic"Tough-Guy"Super-Freak" attitudes and just do what you do, let reporters label it. If the Trans-Iowa 2005 was not hard enough for you then add some crushed glass to your chamois or maybe leave the glass at home and just finish it next year and you will find that it is hard enough already.....

gpickle_

As a finisher and spectator I felt I offered a unique perspective and offered a suggestion that I had already shared, more than a year before last years event.

I think you make a good point that if racers want their crew to be there they can call them and give them the last line on the last cue sheet and let them have a treasure hunt like Paul had, but I also see it as one more thing for a rider to worry about.


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

gpickle said:


> I think you make a good point that if racers want their crew to be there they can call them and give them the last line on the last cue sheet and let them have a treasure hunt like Paul had, but I also see it as one more thing for a rider to worry about.


I _DID NOT _finish last year. I plan _TO FINISH _this year.:madman:

As far as my loved ones being at the finish, I personally would have called to tell them where it was in order to let them know where to be. I also would have called in later in the day to give them an idea of where I was. Why? because if it ment that much to me to have them at the finish, I would have taken the steps to make it so. I learned that riding long distances is all about how bad you want it. That is how I look at it. When I DNF'd, I had to call and give directions from que sheets to get picked up. When my teammates called me 4 hours later, I had to get directions to go get them. If I have a "crew" sitting and waiting for a phone call, I bet they would love a call to sounded like this:

me-Hey guys
them-You ok?
me-yeah, kickin' ass. fi you ant to see me finish, it is (at the old graveyard on this road in Decorah)
them-killer.
insert banter here and good vibes.

...as apposed to, "come get me...this sucks."

I agree it should be a secret until you get the last set of cards. It would have been great to see the guys I was riding with finish, but I could just as easily drove around looking for G-ted's beat up car. Decorah ain't that big.

_disclaimer-as a TIV3 DNF'er, feel free to call what I have to say bunk. just me two cents._


----------



## Johnny5 (Jul 26, 2006)

_More 2-cent thoughts from a tiv3 non-finisher. _

To me this is an event about personal challenge as well as camaraderie and building re pour with like minded riders. I don't expect a huge party waiting at the end, just someone telling me I was done and how to get back to the hotel. It's a self-supported event, having that style of finish is part of the draw to me. Get there, ride, get home. Epic and not repeated outside of the GDR style events, that I can't do over a weekend and not miss a lot of work.

The party is the awards ceremony. Despite not finishing I was till aware of when and where that was. In fact, that was part of our decision of when to bail. We wanted to make sure we were able to make it back to not miss that. There is a marked difference in meeting everyone before the race and then walking in and seeing everyone post race. Stories, laughs, beers, perfect.

thad


----------



## Doc Quest (Jan 17, 2006)

*Get over it!*

This will be my third attempt at finishing a Trans Iowa. The first was a washout, which I blame Ted for choosing a weekend that it rained continuously. Last year Ted didn't mentally prepare me for how tough the first 90 miles of hill climbing was going to be. He also didn't tell me that 12hrs into the race, my endurance drink would make me want to throw it all up. I'm also a bit frustrated with the fact that Ted didn't call my wife and kids and let them know before hand where and when I was going to throw in the towel so they could meet me and tell me that everything is going to be ok, I did the best I could,etc etc etc. Do you get my point?

If you guys don't like the way things are done, then may I suggest you hold your own race and: plan, organize, plan some more, drive hundreds of miles verifying the route and mileage, keep everyone posted on changes/updates, and then deal with whiners who complain about the event. I doubt many of you would put yourselves through this simply for the love of biking and competing.

With regards to having friends and family at the finish line; Yeah, it would be great to have them at the finish. But I personally am riding this for me, my own personal accomplishment. I'm not looking to have people at the end of the line feeding my ego telling me what a fantastic job I did and extending endless accolades. Plus, the only people who will truly understand the accomplishment at the finish line are those who arrived before you.

My purpose for doing this race again is simply to see if I can finish a ride when every bone and muscle in my body is telling me to quit. It's not for any prize or glory. It's simply to see if I have what it takes to persevere. Whatever Ted plans on putting in between me and the finish line is his decision. It's his race he's allowing us to ride for nothing.

Note to Ted: Keep up the good work. Most of us sincerely appreciate your effort and time in allowing us to test our metal and stamina. It's your race, your rules.

Thank you for allowing me to participate once more.

Doc


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

Doc Quest said:


> Thank you for allowing me to participate once more.
> 
> Doc


second that Ted. Thank you.

Doc, you got it right man. I have a beer with your name on it.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Doc Quest said:


> This will be my third attempt at finishing a Trans Iowa. The first was a washout, which I blame Ted for choosing a weekend that it rained continuously. Last year Ted didn't mentally prepare me for how tough the first 90 miles of hill climbing was going to be. He also didn't tell me that 12hrs into the race, my endurance drink would make me want to throw it all up. I'm also a bit frustrated with the fact that Ted didn't call my wife and kids and let them know before hand where and when I was going to throw in the towel so they could meet me and tell me that everything is going to be ok, I did the best I could,etc etc etc. Do you get my point?
> 
> If you guys don't like the way things are done, then may I suggest you hold your own race and: plan, organize, plan some more, drive hundreds of miles verifying the route and mileage, keep everyone posted on changes/updates, and then deal with whiners who complain about the event. I doubt many of you would put yourselves through this simply for the love of biking and competing.
> 
> ...


Wonderful post.

As someone who personally gave G-Ted uclers in years past (sorry man), I agree entirely with this post. It took me a while to realize my place in this entire scheme, and it isn't as race critic. Whether I never did the race or have done all three iterations, whether I DNF'd three times or placed first in all three events, it still isn't my place to tell G-Ted how to run the show. It is permissable and possibly even beneficial to give the occasional suggestion, but it isn't appropriate for us to make demands or to argue the point. I learned this the hard way after making an ass of myself in earlier iterations.

Learn from my mistake: if you have a great idea, make your suggestion, let G-Ted consider it, and move on.


----------



## gpickle (Jul 31, 2005)

Holy crap, you people are hilarious!

Kind of like a Fight Club on bikes.

The First Rule of TI is you do not make suggestions regarding TI

The Second Rule of TI is you *do not make suggestions* regarding TI!!!!

Got it!

_
his name is mark.... his name is mark.... his name is mark..... his name is mark....._


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

gpickle said:


> Holy crap, you people are hilarious!
> 
> Kind of like a Fight Club on bikes.
> 
> ...


Steve,

More like Paris, Texas on bikes

*Late edit: Except not like Paris and not like Texas*

I was kinda waiting for you to volunteer, and you know, give a little back.

_Walt: I make billboard signs for advertising.
Travis: Oh yeah? So *you*'re the one who makes those signs, I love those. Some of them are beautiful. _


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

gpickle said:


> Holy crap, you people are hilarious!
> 
> Kind of like a Fight Club on bikes.
> 
> ...


There is a key difference between making a suggestion and hounding someone. G-Ted (yes, I know his real name is Mark, but his user ID is Guitar Ted so I use that here) shouldn't have to say three or more times "Thanks for the suggestion, I will consider it, but right now I have other things to take care of first".

This is starting to feel like going to the store with kids who want a toy. "Please? PLEASE? PLEEEAAAAAAAAASSEEEE?????" After you tell them no the third time it starts to get a little old.


----------



## gpickle (Jul 31, 2005)

From the GT keyboard, right in this thread, just 5 days ago:

_At any rate, it's an idea worthy of consideration and discussion here. Make sense?_

It doesn't seem to me that the promoters are the people getting bent out of shape about this and I thought it was a productive *discussion* regarding a *suggestion* but as it has clearly moved past that phase I will now abandon thread with my best wishes to all riders and promoters of this event.

chow!


----------



## SquidBuzz (Jan 6, 2007)

Ok, can I change course here? No! Well I'm going to anyway. =)

Where is everyone staying on Friday night? Just wondering since I'm planning on making reservations soon.

Also, some time ago a trophy idea something or other was in the thread and I think I have a good idea, but it has been used before though. (tongue in cheek)

We should follow the Single Speed World Championships and have the winners get tattoos!

Ok, maybe not. 

How about a TIv4 oval sticker for the finishers. Something to paste on my bumper when I finish. (please notice the postive thoughts there, the mighty little engine thing going on there)

Anyway, just my thoughts.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

SquidBuzz said:


> Ok, can I change course here? No! Well I'm going to anyway. =)
> 
> Where is everyone staying on Friday night? Just wondering since I'm planning on making reservations soon.
> 
> ...


Course change?! Course change?!

We have an iron in the fire for a sponsorship that may prove to be moari traditional and permanent than a tattoo.

Thanks for the HAMMER heads-up and leg work!:thumbsup:

d.p.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*I forgot how bad this will hurt!*

I forgot how bad the training hurt last year....until the other day!


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

Fastskiguy said:


> I forgot how bad the training hurt last year....until the other day!


Damn nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## the locust (Jan 18, 2005)

i loved the graveyard finish (even if i told GT that i hated it at the time) and having the polska guys driving next to me yelling at me the whole way up made it that much better. i called my support crew once i know i was going to finish and they got there just fine. it was really not an issue at all. having run events before i always err on the side of don't complain because you didn't do the work. 

where should the finish be this year? i don't care one bit but i plan on seeing it.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Lodging*

I got an e-mail about where to stay for T.I.V4. Here's the link to Decorah's lodging for your convenience in case you are looking for a room. The column on the page you will link to here called "Decorah Hotels" has the most popular choices linked at the top of that column.

http://www.decoraharea.com/contentdisplay.asp?id=where


----------



## KonaEnduroJC (Jan 16, 2005)

this may be off topic. but who is going to TI from Colorado???
I need to find a ride!!!!


----------



## SquidBuzz (Jan 6, 2007)

So,did Iowa get hit with snow too?

At this rate we will be riding on frozen roads.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*It's a serious concern*



SquidBuzz said:


> So,did Iowa get hit with snow too?
> 
> At this rate we will be riding on frozen roads.


While your comment was meant somewhat tongue in cheek, I'm sure, it has some serious undertones.

With just over a month to start time, we have not been able to physically recon the course, verify that the roads are passable, nor even gotten the cue sheets done. All things that were to have been done by now.

This may result in a eleventh hour feat of heroic proportions to put together in time for the start.

Whelp..........not much I can do about that, so I guess it's time to suffer on my end.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Heh, I've been having nightmares of the soft conditions of V2 for the last couple of days....man, I hope things firm up by race day.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Fastskiguy said:


> I forgot how bad the training hurt last year....until the other day!


got in my second indoor century today and it hurt but at least I didn't end up totally incapacitated this time and didn't have to stop for a whole bowl of pasta at the 50 mile mark. My knees didn't feel like bone-on-bone and the saddle, well, that still sucked. But I got a mantra in my mind today, partially from a fortune cookie a few years ago.

"It's not the will to finish the TransIowa V4, it's the will to prepare to finish the TransIowa V4 that is important"


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*No More Waiting....*

From the T.I.V4 website.

The "Waiting List" is now being shut down. With a month to go, it doesn't make much sense to maintain it anymore. However; I still would greatly appreciate any news of your dropping out of T.I.V4 if you decide to do that. It will save me precious dollars in printing cues sheets and lots of time stuffing a race bag that won't be picked up. Thanks! The roster is already under 100 people, but we won't be taking on any more new names from this point on.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Anyone coming from Madison?*

Hey all,

It looks like my wife is bailing on me as my support crew. Since it is a lot to ask anyone (including my wife) to spend a weekend in a small Iowa town waiting for me drop dead from exhaustion, I'm wondering if I could leach off of someone else out there who might be coming from (or through) the Madison, WI area. I would happily sleep in a campground or on the floor in some motel room and I will pay for my fair share of gas, hotel, etc.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*You want Some Of This?*

Check out the recon story.....

http://g-tedproductions.blogspot.com/2008/03/trans-iowa-v4-recon-in-photos.html

Cheers!

From your friendly event organizers: Guitar Ted and b.d.sahib


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> Check out the recon story.....


Wow, great pictures! Scary!


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*classic*

Thanks for the pictures, it sure looks like a ball buster. Hopefully the roads are decent for the racers come d-day because I sure do like reading the stories and seeing those pictures.

Good luck with the training these last few Weeks guys and gals and thanks again to GT for putting on the show>

Dallas "going through a spring without purpose." Sigurdur


----------



## funky-funky-chicken (Jan 22, 2004)

*Uh Oh...*



> What you will see: About 75% of the course is what I would consider hilly or worse. You won't see a lot of open convenience stores. You will see "B" roads. You will see places cars can not go. You will see evidence of wheeled vehicles not powered by "typical" means. (You might even see these vehicles in action) You will see two track and gravel roads four lanes wide. You will see cool bridges. You will see lots of cemeteries. If you finish, you will have seen the longest T.I. course ever.


Anyone else read this from G-Ted and feel a bit of sickness in their stomach?

Nervous excitement and anticipation. Second and third guessing equipment choices. Waving arms wildly, clapping hands, repeating "this is crazy, this is crazy"


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

funky-funky-chicken said:


> Anyone else read this from G-Ted and feel a bit of sickness in their stomach?
> 
> Nervous excitement and anticipation. Second and third guessing equipment choices. Waving arms wildly, clapping hands, repeating "this is crazy, this is crazy"


Sounds good to me! The worst thing a single speeder can hear are things like "pancake flat".

I just did a 93 mile geared ride on the road today. It was by far the furthest I have ridden this year, meaning it was painful and it put me in my place, but at least I know I can go that far. This weather sucks, and I am big time behind in training compared to where I was last year at this time. But I am still big time looking forward to this event and the adventure it will certainly be.


----------



## Doc Quest (Jan 17, 2006)

*Toughest TI yet!*

I just read Ted's course description for TI 4 and.............oh boy. More hills than ever, longer than ever, rougher roads than ever! This should be a hoot. I'm glad after last years hills I decided to drop the cross bike and invest in a super light carbon fiber mountain bike. Good luck all, me thinks we're gonna need it.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

My buddy Jeff has been thinking hard about the new information....he even made a sign for the race...



dmsigurdur said:


> it sure looks like a ball buster.


----------



## Johnny5 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Sweet!*

I see from the photo of b.d.sahib that the course is being well marked again this year!!!


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Johnny5 said:


> I see from the photo of b.d.sahib that the course is being well marked again this year!!!


The "course markings" are done totally on a local, volunteer level without any prior knowledge of the event. While nice to follow, they could prove highly inaccurate. Most were the traditional Anheuser-Busch markings but we did see an Old Style can. Must be the Wisconsin residents using the metric system or something...


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

bd.sahib said:


> The "course markings" are done totally on a local, volunteer level without any prior knowledge of the event. While nice to follow, they could prove highly inaccurate. Most were the traditional Anheuser-Busch markings but we did see an Old Style can. Must be the Wisconsin residents using the metric system or something...


still laughing.

Can they beconsidered mile markers, or are they random again?


----------



## SquidBuzz (Jan 6, 2007)

*Eck Gad, a runaway*

I do believe that a misplaced Old Style can is classified as a stray by my fellow Wisconsinites.

Also, it must have been left by a rich guy from our state since the rest of us cash those cans in to help subsidize the next rounds.

One other thing, GT & Dave, do you guys need anymore volunteer help? Just wondering since my family might be interested in helping out sometime during the first 12 hours.


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Cross tires versus 2.1's*

Has anyone tired riding cross tires (35's) versus 2.1's on their 29er's during TI or any other long gravel grinder? What have been your experiences? Which was better? Which would you chose for TI? My choices are the Kenda Small Block 8 700 X 35 or a 2.1 Ignitor?

Thanks, Paul


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

SquidBuzz said:


> .................................
> 
> One other thing, GT & Dave, do you guys need anymore volunteer help? Just wondering since my family might be interested in helping out sometime during the first 12 hours.


Look me up just before the event at the pre-race. I'll let you know about something pretty simple that they can help out with.


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

paulclimb510 said:


> Has anyone tired riding cross tires (35's) versus 2.1's on their 29er's during TI or any other long gravel grinder? What have been your experiences? Which was better? Which would you chose for TI? My choices are the Kenda Small Block 8 700 X 35 or a 2.1 Ignitor?


Paul,

I ran about 44mm tires last year on my 26er. If you want to go fast, go skinny. I never felt 44mm tires were too skinny but certainly the bigger the tire, the more cush you can get if you need it later in the event.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Trans Iowa Bikes!*

I started a thread of Trans Iowa bike pics...over here..

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4285341#post4285341

Please post yours


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm in the "wider/softer/thinner casing is faster on gravel" camp so I'm running the Crow tubeless 29X2 up front 26X2 in back probably about 30psi. Won't be as fast on that really hard pavement like gravel but will float better on "regular" gravel and especially soft stuff. Plus it's a softer ride and doesn't weigh any more than cross tires. And no punctures with the sealant.

Rider and bike weight might be an issue too...I'm 200 plus the bike (about 28) plus lots of clothes, food, and that heavy water so I can go 8 hours or whatever between stops so my wheels might see almost 250 pounds where as a light guy running in knickers and a vest with two bottles might only have 150 pounds on his wheels and can probably do fine on something more narrow.

Hmmm, maybe I need to rethink this weight thing....



paulclimb510 said:


> Has anyone tired riding cross tires (35's) versus 2.1's on their 29er's during TI or any other long gravel grinder? What have been your experiences? Which was better? Which would you chose for TI? My choices are the Kenda Small Block 8 700 X 35 or a 2.1 Ignitor?
> 
> Thanks, Paul


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Lighting*

Hey guys! I was considering the course we have laid out and it has occured to me that you guys might want to consider some good lights this year. You know, lights you can see really well with when bombing roads at high speeds?

Yeah.........._cause that's gonna happen.........alot!  _


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Fastskiguy said:


> I'm in the "wider/softer/thinner casing is faster on gravel" camp so I'm running the Crow tubeless 29X2 up front 26X2 in back probably about 30psi. Won't be as fast on that really hard pavement like gravel but will float better on "regular" gravel and especially soft stuff. Plus it's a softer ride and doesn't weigh any more than cross tires. And no punctures with the sealant.
> 
> Rider and bike weight might be an issue too...I'm 200 plus the bike (about 28) plus lots of clothes, food, and that heavy water so I can go 8 hours or whatever between stops so my wheels might see almost 250 pounds where as a light guy running in knickers and a vest with two bottles might only have 150 pounds on his wheels and can probably do fine on something more narrow.
> 
> Hmmm, maybe I need to rethink this weight thing....


I was in the wider is better camp for TIv2. I ran Nanoraptors on a bike that I thought had tons of clearance. Turns out that when the gravel turns to peanut butter and the B roads turn to liquid cement you need a LOT of clearance! Due to mud buildup on the bike I was pretty much hosed trying to ride or push it. Had I used disc brakes instead of cantilevers I would have been far better off, but as it was it was terrible.

For TIv3 I wasn't going to get stuck with mud buildup again, so I decided to run 30 mm Michelin Jets. And what do you know, no mud buildup! (Of course, it was sunny, dry, and hot, but that is only because I was prepared) But then again after the race my hands were totally numb for a few days, a few fingers were totally numb for a week, and the tips of my fingers were tingly for the better part of three months.

This year? I have some 45 mm tires that I may try out to meet in the middle. If it is wet and raining before the start I may go with the Jets after all. But I really felt the roads were so good and so packed that the idea of "float" with a big tire was never needed. Most of the course could have been run with road racing tires, but then again my hands would probably still be numb.


----------



## SquidBuzz (Jan 6, 2007)

*hhhmmm... been thinking....*

GT & Dave: Any ideas on where the Friday night get together is going to be? Also, any ideas yet on a time limit?


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Morlahach, please be prepared again so it is not wet and muddy.

And speaking of road tires, has anyone considered using some fatty (40-50c) touring tires for this race? Certainly they are heavier then CX tires, but on par with MTB tires and fast rolling... also very durable. I have had good luck riding even on skinny (28c) touring tires (Continental Top Touring) on dirt roads. Something like the Avocet Cross might just be the prefect tire for this event. Assuming Morlahach comes prepared that is. 

Also, when will we find out about max distances between refuel points?


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

SquidBuzz said:


> GT & Dave: Any ideas on where the Friday night get together is going to be?


T-Bock's Bar and Grill on Water Street, (main drag) in Decorah. Details will be coming soon.



> Also, any ideas yet on a time limit?


Time limits? Well, overall I am not sure yet. It depends on what d.p. comes up with for the overall total, but I am almost sure it will be 1pm on Sunday. Two checkpoints will figure in as well. You will start at 4am Saturday. You must reach Checkpoint #1 by 2:00pm, and Checkpoint #2 by midnight. Miss those times and you are done. Based as always on a 10 miles covered per hour course progress.

I don't have any concrete mileages as of now.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

FishMan473 said:


> Also, when will we find out about max distances between refuel points?


From my blog post and also on the T.I. site:



> Convenience stores: By my accounting there will be only three convenience stores open 24 hours along the route this year. There are other convenience stores, but none that do the 24-7 gig besides the three I know about. Let's just say this: You had better be prepared going into the night Saturday.


You will either be on a time schedule that fits the non-24hour stores or you won't, so trying to judge how many miles between re-supplies will be an on-course decision made by you. 

Again, I stress- *Be Prepared Going Into Saturday Night*

Don't say I didn't tell ya so!


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> From my blog post and also on the T.I. site:
> 
> You will either be on a time schedule that fits the non-24hour stores or you won't, so trying to judge how many miles between re-supplies will be an on-course decision made by you.
> 
> ...


Ah, now you've got my attention. Last year I had a 9 or 10 hour stretch without a place to resupply and you didn't even use any bold letters in the description! AND (!) 3 twenty four hour places in 341 miles means, if we're lucky, 114 miles in between...and if they're closer together on Saturday then they'll be farther apart on Sunday.

All this...plus the infamous "75% hilly or worse" comment...and the late thaw...I hope *somebody* can finish this thing!


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*common guys and gals*

I think you kids posting should let some pics fly of your race rigs and training rides. Live a little and show some of us race lurkers who cannot attend what you're going through.
In fact just think of it as us roadies who check out cycling news everyday for the low down on who's hot, what the teams are trying and what not.
Believe it or not hype is the flavoring of epic things.

Now Just so you know I'm not really to into the trash talk just tall dreams of goals in a unknown setting. Like it or not vets this course will be different than the last and there will most likely be little that's familiar except you bike. Well then again there will always be a few who bust out new equipment at the last minute and will have that to work through also. Just don't be slapping on a new seat:nono:

Let the Don King babbling begin!!!

Dallas " I've taken after Jan Ullrich and fattened up for the winter." Sigurdur


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

dmsigurdur said:


> I think you kids posting should let some pics fly of your race rigs and training rides. Live a little and show some of us race lurkers who cannot attend what you're going throug


You're looking for this
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4285341#post4285341

And as far as training, my best story is not that great but yesterday I went out 40 miles mostly downwind in the morning then came back into a fresh breeze in the afternoon, then finished up on a rolly loop for 100 miles in a whopping 7 hours 22 minutes. It HURT and it was SLOW (!) and even on PAVEMENT so it was kinda an "anti-hype" ride.

....One more long ride and it's time to taper.....


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

GTed,

You may have already considered this, but I would suggest the route cards mention these three 24/7 locations by name so that people can plan accordingly during the race. Knowing in advance that you have, say, 30 miles to go before your next stop would be much better than wondering with every approaching town whether this will be a place with something open. Last year in the middle of the night I was getting chilly and was really looking forward to warming myself up over a cup of coffee at the next town I was approaching. When I got there there were plenty of town lights, but no open stores. :madman: 

Because the route cards are divided in three you might even consider listing the milage points of the three 24/7 locations on the first set of route cards. To keep the route a secret I wouldn't list all three towns/stores on the first set of cards, just the milage. It would be useful if some of us are approaching dark before hitting the set of route cards that mention where the stops are. We could know whether we really need to supply up at some tiny little shop with no selection or whether we only have 30 more miles to go before we get to a major grocery store like gas station.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Do you stop.....or not?*



Morlahach said:


> GTed,
> 
> You may have already considered this, but I would suggest the route cards mention these three 24/7 locations by name so that people can plan accordingly during the race. Knowing in advance that you have, say, 30 miles to go before your next stop would be much better than wondering with every approaching town whether this will be a place with something open. Last year in the middle of the night I was getting chilly and was really looking forward to warming myself up over a cup of coffee at the next town I was approaching. When I got there there were plenty of town lights, but no open stores. :madman:
> 
> Because the route cards are divided in three you might even consider listing the milage points of the three 24/7 locations on the first set of route cards. To keep the route a secret I wouldn't list all three towns/stores on the first set of cards, just the milage. It would be useful if some of us are approaching dark before hitting the set of route cards that mention where the stops are. We could know whether we really need to supply up at some tiny little shop with no selection or whether we only have 30 more miles to go before we get to a major grocery store like gas station.


Well, this is part of the whole enchilada. Part of the strategy that you will have to develope as the course unfolds.

As you are well aware from your T.I. history, we have never published the kind of info you are asking for. Last year, there was a stretch of 80 miles from the last 24-7 convenience store to the finish. (There was another convenience store inbetween that was closed overnight- Oh! and that wasn't published before hand either, remember?  ) I will say that this year your home run stretch won't be quite that long. 

Mileages are forth coming to the checkpoints. d.p. was up very, very late last night and his sacrifice shall not go unnoticed. Thanks d.p.! 

Look for more details coming shortly.............*Late Update: Details on the Trans Iowa site.*


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> Well, this is part of the whole enchilada. Part of the strategy that you will have to develope as the course unfolds.
> 
> As you are well aware from your T.I. history, we have never published the kind of info you are asking for. Last year, there was a stretch of 80 miles from the last 24-7 convenience store to the finish. (There was another convenience store inbetween that was closed overnight- Oh! and that wasn't published before hand either, remember?  ) I will say that this year your home run stretch won't be quite that long.
> 
> ...


Alrighty. Thanks for listening, and I respect your decision.

Knowing in advance that the next supply stop is an unknown distance from your current location will simply mean that people will need to be sure to top off at every opportunity.

I should be ok. I will be taking three water bottles and a 100 oz Hydrapak for a total of something like 172 oz. I know at least one guy who intends to take a total of two water bottles. He might want to reconsider!!


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

funky-funky-chicken said:


> Anyone else read this from G-Ted and feel a bit of sickness in their stomach?
> 
> Nervous excitement and anticipation. Second and third guessing equipment choices. Waving arms wildly, clapping hands, repeating "this is crazy, this is crazy"


Hey G-Ted and D.P., what are the odds you could get Christy Brinkley to show up at the start?:thumbsup: You know, cuz it is crazy.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Dan Hensley said:


> Hey G-Ted and D.P., what are the odds you could get Christy Brinkley to show up at the start?:thumbsup: You know, cuz it is crazy.


We can try...
I'll bring a book of spells, my very own wand of whimsy, the beard of Rasbutin, and, of course, the all-important license to practice magic.

But I won't learn vanishing spells until I become a level 10 wizard.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Truant!*



bd.sahib said:


> We can try...
> I'll bring a book of spells, my very own wand of whimsy, the beard of Rasbutin, and, of course, the all-important license to practice magic.
> 
> But I won't learn vanishing spells until I become a level 10 wizard.


Hogwarts is looking for you! Run and hide! Snape is on the way.


----------



## Doc Quest (Jan 17, 2006)

*Strategy change.........big time*

I was planning on running alot leaner and hence, alot lighter this year. Based on Ted's descriptions of the course and refueling stops, I think that strategy will prove disastrous and potentially somewhat dangerous. With having to make the second check point at midnight and the only refueling stops closing at ten, I'm thinking that most of us mortals will arrive after the bar and gas station close at ten. That means we'll have to plan on going a heck of a long time, possibly well into the morning before refueling. I'm hoping that the second checkpoint will at least have a means for us to load up on water (Ted?).


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Doc Quest said:


> ............. I'm hoping that the second checkpoint will at least have a means for us to load up on water (Ted?).


Hmmm........_heh.......ah, what? _Somebody mention Ted?  

Watering hole question? Okay, there is some Hammer Nutrition product sitting here that was graciously donated for T.I.V4. The plan is to have a small cooler available with this Hammer Heed and water mix. Now don't go and count on it! It might be gone by the time you get there depending on how many takers there are and a couple of other factors I can not divulge as of now.

So, you might get something to drink there, and then again, you might not.

Now as for bars, I am not sure where you got the idea that they close at 10-ish. No, no, no! :nono: 2:00am my friends! (That's bar time for 1:45 am   ) So plenty of chances to grab a Jack and Coke for the road. 

Although you would have to be considered a brave soul to walk into a country bar at midnight dressed in Lycra! :yikes:


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> Hmmm........_heh.......ah, what? _
> Although you would have to be considered a brave soul to walk into a country bar at midnight dressed in Lycra! :yikes:


LOL.

Couldn't you just ask if RAGBRAI passed this way?

BTW, I just got back from an 85 mile ride with some pretty fierce winds. I was feeling pretty chuffed about how my training was going until it struck me. _If this has been Trans-Iowa I would only be 1/4 done!_


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*I can somewhat relate*

As some of you know Lindsey and my journey ended in a bar in Mallard Iowa and it was a cool way to go out . The barfly's were super friendly and offered to buy us drinks numerous times and were in fact very interested in our little journey.
I still remember asking the bartender for coffee and food and he just looked at me and said "REALLY?".
After he was brought up to speed on the circumstances he made some strong coffee and slapped burgers and fries on the grille (and deep fryer).
Now I'm not saying by any stretch that I'm as experienced as some here but I have definitely done my fair share of ultra events (mostly running) and that still has to be one of the top 5 coolest things I've been through.
There is nothing like some unexpected hospitality when your feeling a little trashed. awkward maybe but still friendly.

Now keep in mind that our experience happened around supper time if I remember right and not during the prime honky tonk hours.

Dallas " memories aren't always the most accurate but they definitely are the most important." Sigurdur


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> Hmmm........_heh.......ah, what? _Somebody mention Ted?
> 
> Now as for bars, I am not sure where you got the idea that they close at 10-ish. No, no, no! :nono: 2:00am my friends! (That's bar time for 1:45 am   ) So plenty of chances to grab a Jack and Coke for the road.


Here's where the confusion is from:

"Notes: There are no convenience stores at Checkpoint #1. There is a small gas station off route near by. There are no overnight convenience stores at Checkpoint #2. There is a bar, and a small convenience store just off route that will close for the evening by about 10pm there. There are two re-supply options after the last checkpoint."

But now I understand there is a bar (that closes at bar time) and and a store that closes at about 10. Yeah, I was worried about it too! And I though "gee, 10pm is kinda early for a bar but I guess this is how they do things in Iowa" LOL!

And after 85 windy, hard fought miles you'll only have 256 more to go in just 3 short weeks. Ouch!


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Pre Race Meet and Greet/ Meeting Details*

See the latest on the T.I.V4 site

Make plans to eat and hang out for a bit with your fellow enduro nut jobs. 

See you in Decorah!


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

1st weather report for April 26....and it says rain!

http://www.accuweather.com/forecast...er&traveler=1&zipChg=1&zipcode=52101&metric=0


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Yeah....whatever.*



Fastskiguy said:


> 1st weather report for April 26....and it says rain!
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/forecast3.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=1&zipChg=1&zipcode=52101&metric=0


You know as well as I do that you can't believe that.

What I will say is that we need 7 to 10 days of dry weather or we're looking at a really soggy course.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Lighting, Peanutbutter Roads, and Other Thoughts*

First off, this isn't on T.I.V4, _but it could be._ If we don't get a good stretch of dry weather, this is what you'll be riding in. See that water in the ditch? Yeah....._Iowa is saturated right now. _Fortunately rain is not forecast to be a major deal in the next ten days.

Secondly, *you had better check your lighting!* Believe me when I tell you that you will need good light up the road in the night time sections. Downhills at 30 plus mph on gravel _you have never ridden before_ is going to be sketchy. If you are not confident in your skills and your lighting, don't be stupid and case it on gravel. It isn't worth the risk. Better that you should take it back a notch or two on the DH and survive to the finish. You have been warned and you will hear me say this at the pre-race as well.

Okay, just so you all are aware, we are down to 88 on the roster as of tonight. I appreciate your letting me know about your situations out there, but I am also bummed about them. Alot of injury and weird circumstances going on out there. I hope all of you recover, get back on track, and have a great 2008 season of cycling. You'll be missed at T.I.V4!

Finally we have assembled a fine crew of volunteers for T.I.V4. More folks have stepped up to the plate than ever before and made getting the help we need to pull this thing off a lot easier. Could I ask you racers a favor? If you see any of these volunteers, please tell them thanks, won't you? These guys aren't getting anything out of this except the experience of being close to the action and you participants. Make it worth their whiles and give them some props. I'd appreciate it. 

More course condition reports and a "Trans Iowa Radio" post to be announced soon!


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Sweet!*

The gravel is perfect over here in Ames! Heck that stuff only takes a day or two to dry! This will be a SWEET TI. Thanks GT and DP. Thanks again for the two check points. That will most certainly help!

See you in a week and a half!


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

most of the stuff around decorah is looking pretty good right now as well...right now...week and a half from now...????????

if anyone ends up desperate for a place to crash let me know...i live about 2 blocks from t-bock's and could probably accomodate a couple people. keep in mind i have a four year old that i make no guarantees won't wake you up in the middle of the night...i might even tell him to if i think it'll bump me up a place


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

*Probably all sorts of conditions*



ShockStar said:


> most of the stuff around decorah is looking pretty good right now as well...right now...week and a half from now...????????


NE Iowa is generally pretty well drained but there may be some places that may not see sunlight until after June 22nd. Just guessing...

_"We all fall down and we lose faith in who we really are but [if] we can bend instead of break the choice for us is to make it together. Lay your world on me"_
Stephen Roche, 1985


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

bd.sahib said:


> NE Iowa is generally pretty well drained but there may be some places that may not see sunlight until after June 22nd. Just guessing...
> 
> _"We all fall down and we lose faith in who we really are but [if] we can bend instead of break the choice for us is to make it together. Lay your world on me"_
> Stephen Roche, 1985


Oh, great. Now the race directors are telling us we are going to be racing in the part of Iowa where the sun don't shine!


----------



## SquidBuzz (Jan 6, 2007)

*(plugs nose)*

And I bet we will be smelling the dairy air......


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Trans Iowa Radio*

http://www.utterz.com/~u-NTA2NTU2Ng/utt.php

Enjoy!


----------



## funky-funky-chicken (Jan 22, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> http://www.utterz.com/~u-NTA2NTU2Ng/utt.php
> 
> Enjoy!


Link no-worky from my workplace. Not sure if it is something on our end or the link.

Anyone else beginning to get "excited?" I know that I am. Started last night to really narrow down the packing list of things to make sure not to forget. I woke up in the middle of the night with an epiphany. Small toothbrush and travel size toothpaste. I remember last year at about hour 25 of just how badly I wanted to brush my teeth.

What else do people have on their list for key ingredients to pack for the trip?


----------



## Doc Quest (Jan 17, 2006)

*Necessities*

Chapstick, and a small package of kleenex.................................in case of emergency:


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

wet wipes, chap stick, caffein pills, sunscreen, survival blanket, camera...


----------



## Doc Quest (Jan 17, 2006)

*Windy ride*

I rode 36 miles in the howling wind yesterday. Holy Hannah, it was rough going. Road the mountain bike I will be riding on TI and on the gravel flats, was cruising about 34 mph with the wind. If the wind is blowing excessively next week, the hills should buffer it somewhat. Inflated my tubeless Maxxis tires to 65psi (rated max is 60) it rolled really well . I found myself often engaging the front suspension to soften the ride. I think this will make a big difference on the body for the long haul.

Hey Ted: I would gladly contribute 10 bucks to help ensure there is still Hammer drink available at the 2nd checkpoint for those of us who are bringing up the rear. I'm thinking the first few arrivals will likely fill their reservoirs to capacity for the long haul ahead. I know I would. So if there is a 5gln cooler, the first 5-7 riders will probably drain it. If this is not in keeping with the TI tradition, I understand. It could make the difference whether a rider continues on or throws in the towel. Your thoughts?


----------



## SquidBuzz (Jan 6, 2007)

*I hear ya*

Utterz link worked for me. It didn't work last night though. Almost looked like they were having a problem.

Thanks for all the miscellaneous things to think about bringing. I have some of those already on my list.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Doc Quest said:


> Hey Ted: I would gladly contribute 10 bucks to help ensure there is still Hammer drink available at the 2nd checkpoint for those of us who are bringing up the rear.


Great idea, count me in for 10$ too!


----------



## CharlieFarrow (Jun 2, 2006)

*smells like support!!!*

"Hey Ted: I would gladly contribute 10 bucks to help ensure there is still Hammer drink available at the 2nd checkpoint for those of us who are bringing up the rear."

No support....No support....no support:nono: :nono: :nono: 
C


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

CharlieFarrow said:


> "Hey Ted: I would gladly contribute 10 bucks to help ensure there is still Hammer drink available at the 2nd checkpoint for those of us who are bringing up the rear."
> 
> No support....No support....no support:nono: :nono: :nono:
> C


quoting post #404

"Watering hole question? Okay, there is some Hammer Nutrition product sitting here that was graciously donated for T.I.V4. The plan is to have a small cooler available with this Hammer Heed and water mix. Now don't go and count on it! It might be gone by the time you get there depending on how many takers there are and a couple of other factors I can not divulge as of now. "


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Fastskiguy said:


> quoting post #404
> 
> "Watering hole question? Okay, there is some Hammer Nutrition product sitting here that was graciously donated for T.I.V4. The plan is to have a small cooler available with this Hammer Heed and water mix. Now don't go and count on it! It might be gone by the time you get there depending on how many takers there are and a couple of other factors I can not divulge as of now. "


I think this is a reference to an agreement with a very generous sponsor 
We'll have to wait-see as GT's out in Monterey gettin' jacked up on tofu
dp


----------



## 1BADMAN (Sep 23, 2004)

> Hey Ted: I would gladly contribute 10 bucks to help ensure there is still Hammer drink available at the 2nd checkpoint for those of us who are bringing up the rear. I'm thinking the first few arrivals will likely fill their reservoirs to capacity for the long haul ahead. I know I would. So if there is a 5gln cooler, the first 5-7 riders will probably drain it. If this is not in keeping with the TI tradition, I understand. It could make the difference whether a rider continues on or throws in the towel. Your thoughts?


How 'bout some plain water for those of us who do not drink Hammer stuff?
Or maybe a PBR or 2?


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

1BADMAN said:


> How 'bout some plain water for those of us who do not drink Hammer stuff?
> Or maybe a PBR or 2?


I believe they said there is a bar there, and I would be sure they would have PBR or somthing of the like.

Just checked the weather kids. intellicast.com says, out of the next 10 days, 3 won't be fun filled and full of rain. This includes sunday the 27th. this is gunna be a hoot!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*From Sunny California, with love.....*

Hammer Nutrition is a sponsor and has provided some packets of Heed to be distributed in your race packets, which I'm sure you T.I. vets have seen before. This year I will try to get a cooler of Heed out to the second checkpoint. I really don't see it as "support" beyond what we have traditionally given from sponsors. Otherwise, I wouldn't have bothered putting Hammer products in your race bags, ya know?

It is what it is. Those who come across this "oasis" of Hammer Heed will have earned it, I'm sure. Once it's gone, it's gone. The theory purported that "all the front runners will take it" is a misguided one, believe me, I've watched the front runners in three Trans Iowa's. I don't think that will be who drains the cooler.

Trans Iowa is also free, so money doesn't buy you love here! 

Okay, I tried to run the link to utterz and I see it is not loading. Hmmm.....maybe a temporary thing, or maybe not. I know it worked for at least 24hrs. That's good enough for T.I.V4 purposes. We'll see.

Interesting things going on behind the scenes, so please be patient!

I'll have more when I get back from this place.


----------



## CharlieFarrow (Jun 2, 2006)

*Fired up!!!*

Regarding the generosity of the sponsors; skip the hammer gel product and give me a shot of that "sponsored" whiskey:thumbsup: 
I am planning on a full-on road racing set-up with rock hard smooth pavement-like roads, clear sunny skies,and no wind...just like it is everyday in Duluth, MN  
Charlie

ps Looking forward to meeting all the eccentrics


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

auroch said:


> Questions:
> 1. The cue sheet holder on the TI page is a half sheet one, but I thought I saw that the cue sheets from last year were 1/4 page sized. What do you all recommend using?


The printed area is 4 1/2 x 7 1/8. They are on half sheets of paper. Map case? Baggies? I think the fast-ies used baggies. I recommend using bifocals (in my case) or reading glasses as I rode an extra 12 miles last year at Dirty Kansza after the last checkpoint due to misread cues.

dp


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Oh yeah, along with GT's strong suggestion of good lighting, my recomendo from would be a compass or something that would give you a general sense of direction/vector of travel, if you tend to be the type that needs to know where your headed.

dp


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

bd.sahib said:


> Oh yeah, along with GT's strong suggestion of good lighting, my recomendo from would be a compass or something that would give you a general sense of direction/vector of travel, if you tend to be the type that needs to know where your headed.
> 
> dp


always forward, never straight.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

*off route, off topic*



Dan Hensley said:


> always forward, never straight.


Well, then, it _might_ be a little off route but this may be of interest

Disclaimer, I am not sponsored by MUM and less than 2% of my annual enlightenment comes from MUM, although I have eaten and recommend the organic hydroponic tomatoes from Vedic City Greenhouse, but only in the local off-growing season.


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*So...*

So, how we all feeling?

Personally, I couldn't be feeling better about TI. I will admit, when that 345, hardest, longest, hilliest, hellish, etc. comments were coming from GT I was ready to sell the bike, but I am feeling much, much better now.

The last three years now I have been crazy about Trans Iowa. Crazy. Obsessed. Nuts. :madman: Then, I would fail at TI (quit around mile 50 in V.2, mile 200 on V.3) . I would be very upset that I wasted so much energy for months thinking about and obsessing about this race. Then, just a few weeks down the road I would go down to Emporia, Kansas to ride their "short" little race, the Dirty Kanza 200 where I am now a two time finisher. I didn't even think twice about riding that race as I was so focused on TI. I would leave the Dirty Kanza on cloud nine. The gravel roads in Kansas admittedly are INCREDIBLE and I think that the gravel in Iowa can never measure up and I wonder again why I obsess so much about TI.

This year, I have bought a new bike, a Redline Monocog Flighter 29er (set up as a 1X8 for TI). I threw on some lightweight rims (Salsa DelGado Race) and now have some cross tires. If you saw TI V.1 you will know why I have cross tires on my Trans Iowa bike! But, I haven't been obsessing. I didn't like this winter (it was horrible!), but I did get some rides in albeit inconsistently. For the first time, I am much more relaxed and am taking on this 345 mile hillfest pretty nonchalantly compared to the past couple of versions.

Maybe, just maybe, all of this energy I have saved this year from not thinking about TI 24/7 can actually be put into riding to the finish. It sure looks like the weather will be perfect.

I can't wait to once again see my Trans Iowa friends. See you on Friday.:thumbsup:

Paul Jacobson


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*More Off Topic.....................*



bd.sahib said:


> Well, then, it _might_ be a little off route but this may be of interest
> 
> Disclaimer, I am not sponsored by MUM and less than 2% of my annual enlightenment comes from MUM, although I have eaten and recommend the organic hydroponic tomatoes from Vedic City Greenhouse, but only in the local off-growing season.






_http://www.mp3lyrics.org/hdM_ 
[TR]<TD id=lyric ondblclick=lyricdblc() style="COLOR: #555555; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" align=left colSpan=3>
_I used to be an A student_
_I never used to complain_
_I used to be a truant_
_But I'm still the same_
_Bad bad brain_
_Bad bad brain_
<TD onmousedown=lyricmd() id=crnh style="BACKGROUND-POSITION: -432px 0px; WIDTH: 19px">[/TD]



Ramones:
_ Bad Brain_
[/TD]


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

bd.sahib said:


> Well, then, it _might_ be a little off route but this may be of interest


I have learned that the best way to enlightenment is to clear the mind and listen. If only I could learn to just the %[email protected] shut up.


----------



## the locust (Jan 18, 2005)

so - gravel conditions? i was out on the way west side of WI last week (prarie Du Chein) and the gravel over their was delicious smoothness. doesnt seem like too much rain fell last week and with only a few showers predicted by race day every thing should be looking good yeah? 

the bike is set up, just a few final packing decisions to make that depend on the forecast, see ya'll in 3 days.


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

25 miles around decorah last night...one soft downhill in a shady spot...pretty typical average speed. not too much to complain about around here except some fresh gravel on a downhill after dark but that was still pretty manageable.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

ShockStar said:


> 25 miles around decorah last night...one soft downhill in a shady spot...pretty typical average speed. not too much to complain about around here except some fresh gravel on a downhill after dark but that was still pretty manageable.


Meh!...........Whatta you know? You guys have the best draining gravel in the whole state in your corner of the woods, fer cryin' out loud. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## JMKM (Jun 29, 2004)

How about rocks and the like? Has the DOT gotten out and graded the roads, added new rocks, etc...? I'm wondering on some final tweaks for the weekend.

I'm so excited for this ride I can hardly sleep the last couple of nights.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Latest forecast says....windy with showers at times!

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USIA0218.html

Looks like we might need a good laughing group to set up at the tail end for this one. If there's any interest...I'm in!


----------



## sfuller (Jan 14, 2007)

ShockStar said:


> 25 miles around decorah last night...one soft downhill in a shady spot...pretty typical average speed. not too much to complain about around here except some fresh gravel on a downhill after dark but that was still pretty manageable.


Gravel south of Des Moines was in pretty good shape on Sunday, except for roads that were around marshlands.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Some*



JMKM said:


> How about rocks and the like? Has the DOT gotten out and graded the roads, added new rocks, etc...? I'm wondering on some final tweaks for the weekend.
> 
> I'm so excited for this ride I can hardly sleep the last couple of nights.


There were patches laid down in several points on course a month ago. I can't imagine there won't be more. Shockstar relates that he found some in his neck-o-the-woods and we didn't see any when we were up that way, so that would indicate that yes- there will definitely be fresh gravel to contend with come this weekend.

Go to the site for my latest post in the News section.

Trans Iowa Radio will be up and running on Thursday with a preliminary race course report. That link will also be on the site.

Stay in touch with the event as it unfolds with that linkage there. It should be pretty rad.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Updation!*

The latest word...........

T-Bock's will be serving the traditional spaghetti dinner on Friday night starting at 5pm in their downstairs party room. They will have meat sauce and a vegetarian sauce available along with salad and garlic bread. Join us for eats and meet your fellow enduro nut jobs. 

Of course you will, _you have to show up for your cue sheets! _

Also, there is a preem of Templeton Rye for the first women to Checkpoint #1.

Stay tuned for an update on course conditions tomorrow.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> The latest word...........
> 
> T-Bock's will be serving the traditional spaghetti dinner on Friday night starting at 5pm in their downstairs party room. They will have meat sauce and a vegetarian sauce available along with salad and garlic bread. Join us for eats and meet your fellow enduro nut jobs.
> 
> ...


Oh man, vegetarian sauce! This is great! You guys are a class outfit!


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

*What?*



Fastskiguy said:


> Oh man, vegetarian sauce! This is great! You guys are a class outfit!


dude, I'm wearing a dress, shaving the beard (and back) and kickin' some chick butt for that bottle of whiskey! uh...Hey G-Ted, d.p. - I'll be the german chick that looks like nurse Ratchet :thumbsup:


----------



## APSBiker (Nov 19, 2005)

Man, getting excited!

I have a query for you all - my pit crew can't go up with me, is anyone else flying solo? Worst case I can't find anyone to go, wondering if anyone else was going for the same angle...

See everyone up there on Friday regardless!


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Dan Hensley said:


> dude, I'm wearing a dress, shaving the beard (and back) and kickin' some chick butt for that bottle of whiskey! uh...Hey G-Ted, d.p. - I'll be the german chick that looks like nurse Ratchet :thumbsup:


You're such a saucy vegetarian. "One gear" means one gear.

dp

_"A phenomenon pandemonium
The club is blowing up like plutonium
What's all the fanfare what's the to do
We're known to bring the hullabaloo
On stage or at the spa
Guaranteed we bring the brouhaha."_ François Villon


----------



## KonaEnduroJC (Jan 16, 2005)

APSBiker said:


> Man, getting excited!
> 
> I have a query for you all - my pit crew can't go up with me, is anyone else flying solo? Worst case I can't find anyone to go, wondering if anyone else was going for the same angle...
> 
> See everyone up there on Friday regardless!


Yeah im driving from CO alone.... That is the only way I will make sure I finish.
No one to call when I want to quit and the fact that it is the end of the semester at school and my girlfriend cant miss class.... :madman:


----------



## SquidBuzz (Jan 6, 2007)

So, who is the oldest rider this year? I have a feeling at 45, I'm not it.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

SquidBuzz said:


> So, who is the oldest rider this year? I have a feeling at 45, I'm not it.


My dad is in....65. 45 is right in the sweet spot for long events!


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

I think Dwight Beavers is 70, right??


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Age*

I believe Dwight is 70 or 71 and is a stud. We bailed at the 200 mile mark last year and froze for hours before our ride came. We should have finished. Heck the guy ran a 42 minute 10k last summer I believe. He is an animal.


----------



## MoroCyclist (Oct 24, 2005)

*Good Luck*

Everybody have a great and safe ride!

I will be following the progress via Utterz wishing I was out there with ya'll.

"The human body can endure a lot of mistreatment; it's the mind that is truly fragile."

"Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well-preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming, "WOW! What a ride!"

Remember to enjoy the ride and company!

M Beck


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

bd.sahib said:


> You're such a saucy vegetarian. "One gear" means one gear.
> 
> dp


_
saucy_... HAH HAH HAH HAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see you kids tomorrow.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

paulclimb510 said:


> I believe Dwight is 70 or 71 and is a stud. We bailed at the 200 mile mark last year and froze for hours before our ride came. We should have finished. Heck the guy ran a 42 minute 10k last summer I believe. He is an animal.


last year paul black was probably the oldest finisher, he's 61 or 62 i think. but they again he's an animal, multiple time RAAM finisher and waay back in 1989 or os he set the rookie record. he's done PBP several times, etc. the guy can ride forever.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Just For You....*

Left ya'all a little something to remember me by, _if you make it this far.  _

_From Guitar Ted With Love. :rockon: _


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Wetsuits?*

Would it be faster to swim?!!?

I will bring my rubbers.


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*good luck everyone*

Have a great time and try and enjoy yourselves this weekend. I look forward to getting the updates and cheering EVERYONE on to a finish.

I'll leave you with a quote from the great Bill Bowerman
" When you quit you disappoint your country , you wife and your dog,"

How you define quit is up to you.

Dallas " Being, awareness, bliss" Sigurdur


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Guitar Ted said:


> Left ya'all a little something to remember me by, _if you make it this far.  _ _From Guitar Ted With Love. :rockon: _


Wow... Just wow... My life just got a lot better simply by knowing I'm not riding in that stuff on the weekend.

Everyone heading out there has some serious courage. Good luck!


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

I think I see Dante's footprints!!!



Guitar Ted said:


> Left ya'all a little something to remember me by, _if you make it this far.  _
> 
> _From Guitar Ted With Love. :rockon: _


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

good luck and 'hope y'all are bringing comfy hiking boots.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> Left ya'all a little something to remember me by, _if you make it this far.  _
> 
> _From Guitar Ted With Love. :rockon: _


:cryin: Mommy. :cryin:


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

PaddyH said:


> good luck and 'hope y'all are bringing comfy hiking boots.


I was thinking bare foot and single (of course).


----------



## sfuller (Jan 14, 2007)

Just so you know GTed isn't jokin, here's the radar from about 10 min ago. Decorah is where the circle with the plus sign is at.


----------



## faucho (Dec 24, 2005)

not going to make it.

i've been falling behind in real life. in shape, would love to. the conditions (posts 458 and 466) give me a bit of a shudder, though. jesus, looks like 2006 all over again.

it's past time for me to get in the car and drive, and i'm still working on a project that didn't even exist when i registered. 40 hours of solo driving and 30 hours on the bike seems like a bit much especially since i can't take time off to vacation for a while before i go back to the office.

my apologies to mark and david. thanks for promoting it.

i know you (mark at least) don't like it when people sign up then don't show. i hope enough people show up and show their appreciation to make you want to run it again someday.

(just to clarify, got a mail back from mark. he isn't annoyed by people who don't show up. he is annoyed by people who don't show up and don't tell him they're not coming... or don't tell him until after he's stuffed their goodie bag.

don't cancel, go play in the mud. it will make him happy, because he wants to cause you pain.)

good luck to everyone. have fun in the puddles.


----------



## APSBiker (Nov 19, 2005)

I understand the situation, faucho (as I'm sure most everyone here does) - that said, I'm in a Heartland Inn in Iowa City right now (halfway there, woo hoo!) on my way to start...glad I got a pit crew for sure!


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> Left ya'all a little something to remember me by, _if you make it this far. ]_


_

With any luck at all the conditions will improve to this state by tomorrow. I'm sure your footprints will be long gone after today.

Oh my!







_


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's the latest from yahoo weather

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USIA0218.html

Here's the Saturday blurb

"Tomorrow: Rain or snow showers in the morning will give way to partly cloudy skies in the afternoon. High around 50F. Winds W at 20 to 30 mph. Chance of precip 30%."

The forecast has been changing every few hours...unfortunately it's gotten worse and worse!


----------



## SquidBuzz (Jan 6, 2007)

*I love dirt*

I do believe the mud tires will be mounted up now.

I'll see everyone later today. Stay dry.


----------



## far twiggle (Nov 29, 2006)

SquidBuzz said:


> I do believe the mud tires will be mounted up now.
> 
> I'll see everyone later today. Stay dry.


right equipment for the right conditions


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

looking out my window, listening to the rain and thunder all night...can anyone tell me when we officially pass from epic to biblical???


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

ShockStar said:


> looking out my window, listening to the rain and thunder all night...can anyone tell me when we officially pass from epic to biblical???


I can vouch for that.

oi.


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

oooooohhhh...pretty colors. thanks marty. is it sad that we're supposed to ride 340+ miles in this tomorrow and i can't even convince myself to commute 8 blocks to work right now?


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

ShockStar said:


> oooooohhhh...pretty colors. thanks marty. is it sad that we're supposed to ride 340+ miles in this tomorrow and i can't even convince myself to commute 8 blocks to work right now?


I Burley'd the kids to our babysitter on sidewalks as the car probably wouldn't a made it.


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

~martini~ said:


> I can vouch for that.
> 
> oi.


Many, many years from now while your granchildren are curious and attentive on your lap they'll ask the all-important question " What were you doing when Iowa became part of the Great Lakes??"


----------



## cartographer (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck everyone. May I make a suggestion?


----------



## NonConformist (Nov 19, 2004)

TransIowa, worlds longest kinetic sculpture race

DG


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

That water ought to pack the gravel down nicely!


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*whoa....*

oh wow, you guys are in for it(06 ditchswim all over again indeed)... moving doesn't feel as bad this weekend, at all.


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## APSBiker (Nov 19, 2005)

Ready to go! Sounds like B-roads are the concern...


----------



## unishockey (Apr 25, 2008)

*Good Luck!*

We may not be able to be there with you, but from all the folks here in Chandler, Arizona, good luck to all of you! It's amazing what you all are about to do!


----------



## sfuller (Jan 14, 2007)

Sitting at the pre-race meeting right now. GT is about to pontificate. There are a lot of very dedicated, optimisitic people here.  Good luck to everyone that is racing this weekend.


----------



## mvi (Jan 15, 2004)

This ride seems so hard with good conditions. With bad conditions you (again) will have (my prediction) no finishers.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*didn't even start*

a filling in one of my molars fell out on the way to Lincoln ne... May have something to do with the golf ball size hail or tornados in ne on my ride out to meet up with endurosnob.

Now I'm drugged up waiting for folks to finish so I can root em on home.

The prerace meet was awesome to see everyone! Again! However was in alot of pain!

Waiting to have an event were there isnt any drama getting to or from =)

Good luck to everyone out there!!


----------



## cartographer (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry about the hole in your head. At least your pre-ride was pretty epic.

Hope folks aren't suffering too badly out there!


----------



## APSBiker (Nov 19, 2005)

Well, I made the 7 hour drive back home already - GT on TI radio says there are 5 people left in the race, so I'm definitely glad I dropped out when I did (plus I probably wouldn't be able to use my hands for a week!). Good luck to the 5 left, you guys are studs!


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Results*

Due to the very, very torn up roads, forced re-routes, and the resulting possibility of danger for the remaining five riders, d.p. and I made the executive decision to end the event in Edgewood, IA about 100 miles short of the planned ending.

1st John Gorilla, Mens Open
2nd overall (first place single speed) Joe Kucharski, SS/Fixed
3rd Charlie Farrow Mens Open
4th Charles Parsons Mens Open
5th Corey Godfrey Mens Open

More later with pics.

Congrats to the 2008 Trans Iowa finishers! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

Freaking awesome. Super impressed to the finishers and also all who towed the line. :thumbsup:


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*good job everyone*

Congrats to all the finishers of the abbreviated race and kudos to the RD's who have shown great maturity by their race course management this year.
There is allot said about the time and effort required to put on a event like this but not enough mentioned about 10 fold amount of time required to train for it. I have sometimes wondered if there was enough credit given to the individual who takes time off work after training for a few thousand hours, drives to an unknown state / province ( or local whatever) and rides his butt off for personal goals and pride.

My Hats off to all who toed the line and tried and the RD's for trying there best to make it something other than a road trip .

Dallas " The responsibility is for the athlete to prepare himself mentally and physically and the RD to make sure it's not a waste of the athletes time." Sigurdur


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Wish I would have finished but it was cool to be at the start line the year it snowed in the Trans Iowa. Special thanks to the race organizers!


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Challenging course for all*


Picture #1: That's me marking out a safe route across the mudslide on the course of T.I.V4

Picture#2: This is the wash out described in the text below which I posted on the T.I.V4 site earlier today:




> Okay, I will say that I was a bit disappointed that the full length of the event was not run. I want to address the "why" of the situation. Typically, we run Trans Iowa over some pretty harsh roads and conditions. We are ready and willing to allow more than your fair share of weather, road conditions, and navigational difficulties to affect our events participants as it will. However; due to an unprecedented ugly winter, topped off by torrential rainfalls over much of the course less than two days prior to the start, and howling ice ridden winds, we were left with no choice but to cut the event short. It really wasn't any "one" thing that stopped it, but an aggregate of several factors mentioned above.





> So, imagine if you will five men beaten and battered by 12-13 hours of 25mph winds at temperatures hovering around 40 degrees for most of that time. Throw in wind gusts of over 40mph throughout that time. Winds that knocked some of these five riders off their rigs! Now throw at that roads that are frost heaved to the point that vehicles could no longer navigate them and made bicycle riding treacherous in daylight, much less at night. Finally, throw in downed trees across our path, and washed out roads that were so badly rutted on the downhills that our SUV chase vehicle was often skidding and skittering around out of control at 20mph. Roads that would have caused dangerous cycling conditions with fresh riders.
> We ran into a downhill after about 250 miles that was so dangerous that we were left shaking our heads thinking of what the riders might experience after that many miles in their legs and in the dark of night. The nail in the coffin came when at the bottom we found the approach to the low water crossing washed out with nothing left to traverse the 20 foot wide section but slimy wet boulders and rip-rap. With no other feasible re-route options open to us and after scrambling with previous re-routes for hours, we decided to bag it in the previous town rather than subject the final five riders to dangerous conditions and possibly confusing re-routes in the pitch black of night.
> In the end both d.p, and myself were able to walk away from it with clear consciouses. The riders seemed to be fine with it, and we have moved on




I'll post my thoughts on T.I.V4 throughout the week on my blog. Link in sig.


----------



## mvi (Jan 15, 2004)

Just curious: TI2 there were no finishers or winners because no one could make it to the finish. TI4 : No one makes it to the finish but we do have winners.

No critique, just following the race like I would follow P-RB.
A lot of respect for the people who put this thing up. I would just make it easier so more people can finish:" racers make the race, not the course".


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

mvi said:


> Just curious: TI2 there were no finishers or winners because no one could make it to the finish. TI4 : No one makes it to the finish but we do have winners.
> 
> No critique, just following the race like I would follow P-RB.
> A lot of respect for the people who put this thing up. I would just make it easier so more people can finish:" racers make the race, not the course".


Just to be clear: There was _no safe route_ to get through this year due to four plus inches of rain that fell within a few hours less than two days before the event.

There was one person available to recon 340 miles of course in 24 hours that has a family and a regular job. (me)

So, it wasn't at all like '06 which saw average speeds so slow that the time cut offs couldn't be met.

Time cut offs were not the issue this year. Rider safety and lack of through roads (that were not paved highways with drunk drivers on them) were what caused the shortening of the course.

T.I. is no P-RB.


----------



## bicycletorch (Apr 27, 2008)

That was an awsome event. Even though those were some nasty conditions to ride in, I still had a great time! I want to thank everyone who helped out. Everyone (including the riders) are top notch! Hopefully we can try again next year ?!?!!


----------



## budget (Feb 15, 2007)

great job again G-Ted, now you can relax and ride DK200. hope to make it next year.this is a great event the way it is. the road, the weather, the riders, the cut off points all make for long odds. this race is not a lot of things and that is why they show up.if this was just a non stop 340 mile ride it would be easy, you can ride for ever. you get the best of the best most riders who give all they have and then wait to try again. budget. ps Trans Iowa Radio was great and thanks to David Pals and all the other people who made this such a great event.


----------



## cmanthe (Apr 28, 2008)

*TI 4 Awesome*

This was my second TI. Last year I went 80, this year I made it to Winthrop, next year finish? Awesome event, I had a great time. Huge thank you to all who help out with this event. I know how much work goes into putting on a regular mountain bike race, I can't even imagine covering a 340 mile course...insane!! I agree with everyone else that the RD's did a great job taking care of us and were very wise to cut it short. And the guys that made it that far were definitely winners. I couldn't fathom riding past Winthrop out into the wind and the dark after taking nearly 6 hours (couple flat tires) to get to Winthrop from the first checkpoint. I look forward to next year. I want to send you guys some gas money for the all the driving you have to do. Do you take donations?


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

cmanthe said:


> ......... I want to send you guys some gas money for the all the driving you have to do. Do you take donations?


Seriously?

Better take this off the boards here if you are. Don't want no moderator consternations. 

Hit me here and I'll tell you how if you are serious.

Thanks for your thoughts regarding that.


----------



## troyef (Apr 7, 2004)

Great event again. Definitely solidified its reputation as an epic ride. That wind was brutal.

Thanks Mark and Dave (and others) for all the hard work. I hope it was worthwhile for you. I hope we do it again next year.


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

quick thanks...

g-ted and everyone else involved in making this happen...thank you for giving me the opportunity to push myself, to test myself beyond anything else i've ever done. one of the big questions for me judging a race is always "would/will i do it again"? yes. without a doubt. and i wouldn't change a thing. this race is what it is, and its your creation. keep it that way. keep breaking people. its what made this race so amazing for me.

jordan...thanks for waiting outside waucoma for me. sorry i got lost and made you wait for a while wondering if i'd given up or if i was out grazing with the cattle somewhere. "right turn on w ave." will haunt me until this time next year  hope your drive back to colorado went okay.

dan...thanks for the offer on the apples, sorry i couldn't stick around to chat.

cale, the brothers from madison, the other tennessee yazoo guy...sorry i'm terrible with names, but thank you. you guys took me in like family and had i not met up with you guys i don't know that i could have come as close as i did to making the checkpoint. thanks for putting up with my paralzying cramps and sticking around to help try to pull me in to wadena.

thanks to everyone for a truly amazing experience. i've followed this race since the first year and can say without doubt that until you put yourself smack in the middle of it there is no way to understand it. hope to see some of you next year.


----------



## SquidBuzz (Jan 6, 2007)

*hhhmmmm donuts...*

GT mentioned an under the radar awards ceremony, when and where was that?

I was thinking about that on Sunday morning when I was packing up my things. I guess I should have called him, but I didn't want to be rude and wake him up after being up all those hours.


----------



## 1 Gear Racing (Sep 30, 2005)

*Thanks*

I just wanted to thank G-Ted and DP for organizing the event. Thanks to the volunteers at the checkpoints and to Joe for the ride back to Decorah from Edgewood.

Thanks to some of guys I had the privilege of riding with through the race:

John Gorilla - Congratulations on winning the event! Thanks for the conversations on the ride. Good luck on the upcoming race season.

Charlie Farrow - You are one cool dude. I can only hope my children have a teacher like you someday to open the minds and eyes a little bit more.

Mike Birmann - You are my neighbor and best friend. I wish your knee could have sustained some more miles and we could have crossed the line together, like we talked about on those long winter training rides.

Brian Hannon - Nice to see you again this year, good luck with the transit.

Ben Shockey - You impressed the crap out of me pushing that big fixed gear as long as you did.

Joe Meiser - Nice to see you again this year and I have no doubt you would have made it all the way without the wheel problems. I personally think you are nuts for going downhill at 40MPH on a wheel missing 7 spokes!

Team Polska - Thanks again for conversations this year. Maybe sometime in the future we can work on the polish lessons again.

Joe Kucharski


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

*The View from Earlville*

Good to hang w/ a great group of people Sat! Also thanks to Charlie Farrow for keeping me awake back to Decorah! Nice Ride! :thumbsup:
Pic one Steve Fuller David Pals Guitar Ted Rob Walters
Pic 2 John Gorilla
Pic 3 Joe Kucharski
Pic 4 Charlie Farrow


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

*Couple More*

Good times
Pic one John Gorilla
Pic 2 Joe Kucharski
Pic 3 Charlie Farrow
Pic 4 Charles Parsons
Pic 8 Corey "cornbread" Godfrey


----------



## SquidBuzz (Jan 6, 2007)

For us not in the know, can we get some names to go with the faces.


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

SquidBuzz said:


> For us not in the know, can we get some names to go with the faces.


Sorry fixed- look for some cool stuff from GT and other photogs. You guys make for some good inspiration!:thumbsup:


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

one of my favorite moments from the race...

sitting at barney's (bar in wadena)

bartender: can i get you something to drink?
cale: do you have any non-lite beer?
bartender: you're not from anywhere near here, are you?
cale: no. do you have any non-lite beer?
bartender: we got coors lite, miller lite, busch lite, bud lite...
cale: the champagne of beers?
bartender: nope.
cale: pbr?
bartender: our regular pabst drinker switched to old mill light, so we got that now.
cale: i'll have a coke.
bartender: sorry, we don't have none of that fancy beer like...(dramatic pause)...bud select

the silence was deafening. pretty sure i heard cale blink in complete awe/surprise/horror.

bartender: oh, and we have mich ultra.
cale: seriously, i'll have a coke.


----------



## rongk (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks G-Ted for a GREAT race. A big thanks to all those who make TI happen. My wife and kids loved the radio updates..great idea. And thanks to Aaron - (from Hutchinson, MN) who let me suck his wheel, or blocked me from the cross wind almost all the way to Wintrop! 
Sundays discussion on the ride home was all about what I can do next year to even have a better race. Always a good sign.
Then there was my rookie mistake.... about 3 miles after Wadena, we stopped for me to take off my jacket. I strapped it to my rear pack, on top of my brand new Goretex Alp X jacket and my brand new North Face rain pants (both NEVER worn) Well, somewhere between Wadena and Volga they were lost. Probably blown miles in a field, or miles down some waterway. If you happen to spot a farmer sporting my nice earth green jacket, let me know,. . I got a $50.00 reward out for them!
Thanks again for everything..can't wait till next year!!


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

ShockStar said:


> one of my favorite moments from the race...
> 
> sitting at barney's (bar in wadena)
> 
> ...


That's awesome! 

Thanks for posting that, it made my night!

Okay, I'll share: Charlie Farrow, third place finisher speaking at the Phillips 66 convenience store in West Union: "I figure I'll wait until nightfall and then I'll make my move."

Me: "Well, a man's gotta have a plan."

Charlie, "Yep! A man's gotta have a plan!"


----------



## mgersib (Apr 9, 2004)

mtbidwell said:


> Good times
> Pic one John Gorilla
> Pic 2 Joe Kucharski
> Pic 3 Charlie Farrow
> ...


Those were some good times. Thanks for the pics mtbidwell, and thanks to Guitar Ted, Dave, and everyone else who made Trans Iowa v4 happen. I definitely learned a lot, and will be back next year. It was humbling to have to end my day at the first checkpoint, but I'm sure I made the right choice in hindsight, for a number of reasons.

Cheers,
MG


----------



## far twiggle (Nov 29, 2006)

Sounds like Mr. Bitter has a problem with a legit. short-cutted race. Guess he was looking for the big styrofoam check and the Franch models. I sincerely hope he can find serenity in his future endeavors without degrading truly amazing feats.

Congrats to to all who toed the line this year!


----------



## 1 Gear Racing (Sep 30, 2005)

rongk said:


> Probably blown miles in a field, or miles down some waterway. If you happen to spot a farmer sporting my nice earth green jacket, let me know,. . I got a $50.00 reward out for them!
> Thanks again for everything..can't wait till next year!!


Since I am almost due East of Decorah and with the strong West winds we had, I will also keep a look out in Michigan. I think they could have made it through Wisconsin and over Lake Michigan.


----------



## the locust (Jan 18, 2005)

ShockStar said:


> one of my favorite moments from the race...
> 
> sitting at barney's (bar in wadena)
> 
> ...


yessssss, that was so good (except for the fact that they really did not have anything that passed as beer in my book) .seriously it was great hangin with everyone again this year, i always meet the best people doing TI. lookin forward to next year already.


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thank you Mark and Dave, thank you.

Awesome time. Thanks to my team mates Thad and Troy, and Thad's girl Hil. Thanks to Ken (reflector collector) and Scott from Minneapolis. Thanks to Cale, Matt, Brother Travis, Cornfed (Thad) and Brian for pullin' my a$$ along when I was runnin' out of juice.:madman: Thanks to the checkpoint boys and everyone who showed up. Thanks to Redgie and Cory for the beer. Thanks to everyone (cuz I am terrible with names). You guys (everyone here) are the kinds of people that make these events so worth while and are what all bike events should look to for guidance.

read my short write up if you like here

Hey Ben, I still have some of those apples left.


----------



## the locust (Jan 18, 2005)

also Brian - i found your cue sheets W/ holder in my trunk, PM me if you want them back.

Edit:

Ben S. - so i hear your Wife had a Garage Sale while we were out racing...










turns out my GF bought the pants she is wearing from your wife for $0.50.


----------



## CharlieFarrow (Jun 2, 2006)

*Thank you very much*

Many thanks to Guitar Ted and all the other volunteers for putting on a fantastic race. The sheer determination and logistical effort that goes into putting on a top notch event of this magnitude is hard for me to contemplate. So let me just say: "Thanks a lot and I hope that someday I'll be able to contribute to the cycling community in kind." :thumbsup: These kinds of events are a labor of love and require tremendous grass-roots cycling-community effort. The T.I. certainly reflects a very healthy and active core of cyclists in Iowa!!! Guitar Ted and his team should be very proud!!!! The Trans-Iowa to me represents the very best in local cycling events...Note: The Red Ass 300 and The Arrowhead 135 are similar events...these kinds of events are only possible because of the committment of a select group of true visionaries...
Charlie


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

the locust said:


> also Brian - i found your cue sheets W/ holder in my trunk, PM me if you want them back.


damn boy, did I look that good too?!


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

I had a great time during and after the event. Events like this have an amazing way of taking a bunch of guys who barely know each other before the start and getting them to work together towards a common goal. I can honestly say I have never ridden with such a group of simultaneously fun and hard working riders.

I am still trying to wrap my head around the time cut. This is my first experience of getting DNF'd by a clock instead of by my own systems shutting down. Last year I struggled and struggled and, through my struggles, made it to the end. In other events over the years I have struggled and struggled, only to give up after I broke mentally and thought I was unable to go any further (though in reality a stronger willed person could have). This is the first time I ever had the experience of simply not being fast enough. 

I felt very good throughout the event except for a short period after Dove road when I couldn't recover fast enough to deal with the winds on top of the ridge. Pop! Off the back of the group I went. But given a few minutes to back off the pace I recovered and felt pretty good. My only problem was that I already was short of time and I was trying to recover when I should have been sprinting. So in I came to the checkpoint, overtime.

Dan H had some awesome philosophy about the whole thing, and I owe it to him that I don't have severe sour grapes today. Thanks, man. Besides some great memories and a keen wish to do it again next weekend, I am left with the odd sensation that I didn't make it, but that I did everything in my power to do so. Looking back, there wasn't a thing I would have changed in terms of equipment, training, or pace. I also never broke down mentally so I don't have to kick myself for canning it early. Yet I didn't make it when others did. I am not dissappointed because my failure was in many ways outside of my control. I am not proud because I didn't really succeed. What I am is very hungry to do it again. 

What are you guys all doing next Saturday?


----------



## NonConformist (Nov 19, 2004)

Syllamo 

DG


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

nice pants...i'm just glad she didn't sell my "good" bike that was in the garage during the sale. i ended up racing the time trials on sunday on it...i take it you guys decided not to stick around for 'em?


----------



## the locust (Jan 18, 2005)

ShockStar said:


> nice pants...i'm just glad she didn't sell my "good" bike that was in the garage during the sale. i ended up racing the time trials on sunday on it...i take it you guys decided not to stick around for 'em?


eh the alarm went off at 7 am and i was really really not in the mood to get up so yeah we headed out around 11am


----------



## SquidBuzz (Jan 6, 2007)

And he got back to the 'burbs of Milwaukee around 5pm. I waved at him as I passed on the right side in the silver van. =)


----------



## sfuller (Jan 14, 2007)

Congratulations to everyone that was up and toeing the start line at 4 AM on Saturday. You all were an excellent example to others of purpose, dedication, and absolute tenacity. Standing in Wadena, hearing the what you experienced, and seeing your faces as you arrived really cemented for me how extremely difficult this event is, and the amount of preparation needed before even showing up. I plan on being involved again next year, preferably as a participant, but if not, definitely as a volunteer.

Steve Fuller


----------



## the locust (Jan 18, 2005)

SquidBuzz said:


> And he got back to the 'burbs of Milwaukee around 5pm. I waved at him as I passed on the right side in the silver van. =)


ha that was you, we were discussing your fork in the car on the way home actually.


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

About 10 miles from the 1st checkpoint, Brian (Morlahach) and I realized that we would have to bump our pace up at least 1-2 miles per hour to make it. Yeah...right, for almost an hour? ok. My suggestion: screw it, let's have a snack. We took a picture to imortalize the triumph of knowing there was no longer any urgency and we could just roll out the last few miles and enjoy the scenery and just ride.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2454745000

-check out some of the pics of the flooding we saw on the way home-

happy days!


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

Dan, I love that pic of you and Brian! Good times!

Mojoe



Dan Hensley said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2454745000
> 
> -check out some of the pics of the flooding we saw on the way home-
> ...


----------



## whatthedillyo13 (Jul 12, 2006)

*What an amazing event!*

We can't wait to hopefully do it again...The peeps make it!

A few pics have been posted at the link below.

Respect to the Fab Five!


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Dan Hensley said:


> About 10 miles from the 1st checkpoint, Brian (Morlahach) and I realized that we would have to bump our pace up at least 1-2 miles per hour to make it. Yeah...right, for almost an hour? ok. My suggestion: screw it, let's have a snack. We took a picture to imortalize the triumph of knowing there was no longer any urgency and we could just roll out the last few miles and enjoy the scenery and just ride.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


That photo was taken about 5 minutes after a dose of Dan's philosophy poured some sugar on my sour grapes.


----------



## .tb (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't have any pictures to post (Sorry Mom), but I want to give a hi-five to everyone who rode or helped, particularly the ride crews I met up with: Dan, Brian, Cale, Thad, Brother Matt, Ben, Dennis (I hope thats right), and Ari. 

It was a great day of riding (lots), climbing (another hill? for me? oh you shouldn't have), wind breaking (from beautifully coreographed echelons to 7.5 mph pace lines), weather-hating (is it balmy yet?), weather-loving (tailwind = bizzaro-headwind, whoa), running into posts (just Matt), derailleur-evny (not!, but those things sure do seem fancy), getting lost (the course markers really looked obvious coming from the other direction), gear discussion (shoe mittens!), ......


----------



## Johnny5 (Jul 26, 2006)

*next time I'm packing SHOE MITTENS!!!*

I still don't get why Cale didn't think it was a balmy 31 out there, sure there were some wind chills registering in the teens, but it was still a balmy frigid...

.tb: send me a pm so I can get your email. I'll send you and brother matt some smarter socks than those smart wools you chose to leave at home.

Cale: It may have been nasty tasting piss water "beer", but it still had alcohol in it. You're a better man than me for forgoing, but that coors light sounded so tasty at the time.

I had a great time. Thanks for playing in the wind fellas. Any of you heading to Kanza this year too?

best
thad


----------



## Dan Hensley (Dec 18, 2006)

Morlahach said:


> That photo was taken about 5 minutes after a dose of Dan's philosophy poured some sugar on my sour grapes.


this is no time to talk about me sugaring your grapes...:thumbsup:

High five right back atcha Brother Travis.


----------



## ShockStar (Mar 6, 2004)

kanza's a little bit longer of a drive for me than t.i.  

to the ss group that i met up with leaving west union...i promise that before next year i'll practice unclipping on scary fast downhills so you don't have to wait for me at the bottom of the hill anymore.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

'bout half of ya'll saw this, it was spectacular!


----------



## <Cornbread> (Dec 17, 2005)

Great meeting some of you folks. Hope to see y'all again at some races this year and TI next year. Kanza anyone? 

A few folks here in Lincoln have been kicking around the idea of organizing a gravel grinder. Maybe part of a gravel trilogy with TI and Kanza. Anyone have suggestions for dates?

Thanks to G-Ted, d.p. and the rest of the promoters and volunteers. Hats off to all that toed the line this year. It sure was tough. Dare I say, Epic?


----------



## jbkr54 (Apr 4, 2005)

*0 for 4*

Interesting that an under the radar, locally organized event attracting just over 50 riders in each of its 4 offerings generates 35,000+ hits on this web page. For myself it's even more interesting that after 4 DNF's and barely of ghost of a chance at ever finishing I contemplate returning. There are a lot of other races I could at least finish and probably even enjoy doing. TransIowa for me has been mostly pain, suffering and frustration. No surprise here as 3 of the 4 years the race has been held under conditions that no sane person would even consider riding a bike in.

That this is actually a race for some people and not just a struggle for survival is an inspiring testimonial to what a person can actaully accomplish on a bike. No doubt the fact that the pain, suffering and frustration are shared experiences of all the participants is what helps give TransIowa its allure. Having made the usual post-race vows to never come back I guess it is time to start planning for next year. Thanks GT and dp for another great experience.:thumbsup:


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Wow*

What JBKR54 said.


----------



## SquidBuzz (Jan 6, 2007)

Exactly what he said.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Nicely put*



jbkr54 said:


> Interesting that an under the radar, locally organized event attracting just over 50 riders in each of its 4 offerings generates 35,000+ hits on this web page. For myself it's even more interesting that after 4 DNF's and barely of ghost of a chance at ever finishing I contemplate returning. There are a lot of other races I could at least finish and probably even enjoy doing. TransIowa for me has been mostly pain, suffering and frustration. No surprise here as 3 of the 4 years the race has been held under conditions that no sane person would even consider riding a bike in.
> 
> That this is actually a race for some people and not just a struggle for survival is an inspiring testimonial to what a person can actaully accomplish on a bike. No doubt the fact that the pain, suffering and frustration are shared experiences of all the participants is what helps give TransIowa its allure. Having made the usual post-race vows to never come back I guess it is time to start planning for next year. Thanks GT and dp for another great experience.:thumbsup:


First of all......_thanks to all for the waaaay too kind words and thoughts.  _

That said, this post is right on the money. I can't figure it out either. Every year I figure I'll get punched in the mouth, and every year I get pleas and comments that say, "do this again, and I'll be there." Weird. ( I think T.I.V2 takes the cake on that level. )

I've been cursed, (finishline last year) and yelled at several times, but that's the worst of it.

Again, thanks to all.


----------



## sfuller (Jan 14, 2007)

<Cornbread> said:


> Great meeting some of you folks. Hope to see y'all again at some races this year and TI next year. Kanza anyone?


I'll be at the start line at Kanza this year, as a participant. It will likely be the last time you'll see me as I get shot out of the back.  I'm riding to finish.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

sfuller said:


> I'll be at the start line at Kanza this year, as a participant. It will likely be the last time you'll see me as I get shot out of the back.  I'm riding to finish.


Oh........._you will have lots of company._

Believe me!


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> First of all......_thanks to all for the waaaay too kind words and thoughts.  _
> 
> That said, this post is right on the money. I can't figure it out either. Every year I figure I'll get punched in the mouth, and every year I get pleas and comments that say, "do this again, and I'll be there." Weird. ( I think T.I.V2 takes the cake on that level. )
> 
> ...


So should we take this as "official word" that there will be a T.I.V5?


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> First of all......_thanks to all for the waaaay too kind words and thoughts.  _
> 
> That said, this post is right on the money. I can't figure it out either. Every year I figure I'll get punched in the mouth, and every year I get pleas and comments that say, "do this again, and I'll be there." Weird. ( I think T.I.V2 takes the cake on that level. )
> 
> ...


I think you are finding that for we repeat offenders the name "Guitar Ted" rhymes with "Tyler Durden".

Edited for spelling.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Morlahach said:


> I think you are finding that for we repeat offenders the name "Guitar Ted" rhymes with "Tyler Durden".
> 
> Edited for spelling.


"You just had a near life experience."

It was fun to finally see the front of the race.

Congrats to everone that came away with a positive experience.

Extra specially, the Edgewood 5; I'm in awe, and Kristin Riching, who won the preem.

dp


----------



## Arisitidis (May 3, 2008)

*Tranny o8*

Would like to thank everyone that took part in the race. I was amazed with the beautiful lankdscape and the everlasting hills. It is definitely the most impressionable ride I have done. Next year I will show up with Aerobars and a Sail for the Tailwinds. 
thank you
Ari


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Arisitidis said:


> Would like to thank everyone that took part in the race. I was amazed with the beautiful lankdscape and the everlasting hills. It is definitely the most impressionable ride I have done. Next year I will show up with Aerobars and a Sail for the Tailwinds.
> thank you
> Ari


Your comment means a lot to me. One of my ulterior motives is to show folks not familiar with my home state that it's got a lot more to offer than just cornfields and pigs.

And as for you, I was most impressed with your ride and that of your brothers as well. Nicely done.

Thanks for the kind words and we'll see each other again, perhaps, on some long stretch of gravel here in Iowa.


----------



## CharlieFarrow (Jun 2, 2006)

*Took the week off*

I took the week off to rehydrate  
So I wrote up a race report...if ya got time itz at 
http://www.cpfarrow.blogspot.com/

Thanks again to all the great race volunteers, especially Guitar Ted...
I must say that I find Guitar Ted to be a most extraordinary person and a true enduro-visionary...I am thinking MTB Hall of Frame someday? 
Best Regards, 
Charlie


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

CharlieFarrow said:


> I took the week off to rehydrate
> So I wrote up a race report...if ya got time itz at
> http://www.cpfarrow.blogspot.com/


Oh man, great write-up! I loved it! But it didn't seem like I prepared for the same "race" because my only goal was to finish. Still, I'll use some of the strategies of a top 3 finisher next year.

"&#8230;At first I found this lack of compassion to be disconcerting, but like all successful organisms I quickly adapted to the harsh realities of the peleton's Darwinian leanings and even facilitated the antipathy on one occasion when tragedy struck another rider, thinking cruelly with designs only on self-preservation, "Good&#8230;he's done for&#8230;that's better for me." Such is the state of one's mind when confronted with the primordial unfeeling rules of The ROAD&#8230;"

"&#8230;There is a lesson here: It is neither the elites nor the peasants that prosper from democracy; it is the men of modest means and abilities that thrive under a true democracy. The same was true in this year's Trans-Iowa."

"I prodded the trusty steel Kelly with all my might and yet clearly my rivals were pulling away, with indifference leaving me alone to contemplate the absurdity of our brief meaningless existence amid the cold, heartless expanding galaxy&#8230;As they literally rode away into the sunset, I resolved to give chase, but to slow my pace and to try and recover&#8230;with the aim being to live to fight again when the real demons would come. The tyrannical demons of the night!!!"


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Nice write up Charlie!*

I too enjoyed that. Thanks for sharing it with everyone. There certainly is a lot to be learned from that. I too will be thinkering about those things for my Dirty Kanza attempt later this month.

Hey, Charlie, just one thing though. I think the guy you refer to in your account that was riding with John Gorilla and had the wheel woes was in fact Joe Meiser. He was riding an orange cross bike with disc brakes. He had wheel troubles just before your first convenience store stop in West Union and ended up dropping out at the first checkpoint. Maybe I'm wrong, but I didn't recognize the name you used in your accounting of things.

Anyway, thanks again for coming down and riding in Tans Iowa. I really enjoyed meeting you.


----------



## Arisitidis (May 3, 2008)

*To Decorah Again!*

I came back to Illinois and could not stop talking about the Decorah area. After 2 years of no vacation with the wife we will be heading there on May 19th , without the kids, and do lots of riding.
Ari


----------



## SquidBuzz (Jan 6, 2007)

So who was the guy at the start coordinating the Trans Iowa chat?


----------



## Arisitidis (May 3, 2008)

*Trans Iowa Chat*

I have no clue. All I know is that all the people involved in this were pretty cool. 
ari


----------



## CharlieFarrow (Jun 2, 2006)

"Hey, Charlie, just one thing though. I think the guy you refer to in your account that was riding with John Gorilla and had the wheel woes was in fact Joe Meiser. He was riding an orange cross bike with disc brakes. He had wheel troubles just before your first convenience store stop in West Union and ended up dropping out at the first checkpoint. Maybe I'm wrong, but I didn't recognize the name you used in your accounting of things."

yes...you are right, I will make the changes...sorry about that....:madman: 
Thanks again for the great weekend!
Cheers, 
Charlie


----------



## JMKM (Jun 29, 2004)

Charlie,

Joe Meiser here. I wanted to say thanks for the kind words about John, Myself and really all of the original 20 or so in that lead group. As it was wittled away to a group of 9-10 by the cold and wind it was great to fall into the groove and at one point or another have a conversation with nearly everyone in the group. It was great to ride again with Joe Kucharski and Team Polska. It was great to meet some new folks that are every bit as big as I am and can block a cross wind. 

When people ask how the race went I am disappointed to tell them that because of my own error, a mis-shift and a short chain prior to the mis-shift out on the course, I had to drop out. I was absolutely surprised by the empathy that John Gorilla showed when I destroyed my rear wheel, hanging back to help get it un-tangled, working with me back up to the lead group, and then finally stopping to see if there was anything to be done (and acquire a map case) when the drive-train finally gave out. I was stoked to hear that he was one of the last 5 standing and the declared winner in Edgewood. 

After my drive-train gave up, Captain Bob sat with me as I removed all the cables and rear derailleur to turn the bike into a single speed using whatever gear combination I could find. I want the photos that he took of it, I want to see all of his photos from that day. He then trailed me up the hill the drive-train gave out on and we parted ways, he back to West Union and me on to Wadena. 

I quickly realized I had way too much chain tension and stopped to put in a link to find another gear. The next gear I found didn't have enough chain tension, so the chain kept jumping into the next cog up as I stood on climbs. So I pulled over, stuffed some sticks into the cassette to act as a chainstop. This worked incredibly well, each time the chain would jump up the sticks would force it back down into the correct cog. It took me 2 hours to go those last 15 or so mile to Wadena and I got in just before 1:00.

That's the short version of my experience out there after I was severed from the lead group. More will come when I have some time, right now I've got a garage that needs painting.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*On the photos and JMKM*



JMKM said:


> .........
> After my drive-train gave up, Captain Bob sat with me as I removed all the cables and rear derailleur to turn the bike into a single speed using whatever gear combination I could find. I want the photos that he took of it, I want to see all of his photos from that day. He then trailed me up the hill the drive-train gave out on and we parted ways, he back to West Union and me on to Wadena. .................


Joe, and All,

The photos that Captain Bob took and my own meager stash will all be compiled and posted for your approval soon. We are sorry about the delay, but both of us are family guys, work regular jobs, and have lots of stuff we are involved with outside of that.

That said, Captain Bob is picking up my digital images from me today and we'll have something posted _somewhere_ for all of you to check out real soon.

To Joe: Thanks for posting that short bit there. I know it is hard for you and I appreciate the information.

We all were wondering just what happened after your stop in West Union where you were calmly, (at least it looked so outwardly) trying to sort out that wheel to be able to continue. I can also say that d.p., myself, and much of the volunteering staff were super bummed to hear of your troubles.

There are many stories that come out of each Trans Iowa. I think yours will endure as a story of perseverance, calmness in the face of adversity, and will continue to gain the respect of your peers once they find out the truth of it.

Awesome ride Joe. I'm sorry it didn't turn out the way you (or a lot of us) wanted it to, but be assured, we were impressed!


----------



## JMKM (Jun 29, 2004)

Guitar TEd,

Thank you for the kind words. I was calm at West Union, there was nothing I could do other than fix my wheel to the best of my ability and soldier on. No reason to get upset, its bike parts and a bike race. I was out there for fun and if my demeanor didn't show it, as I know last year it didn't, I had another incredible time. 

I'm excited to see those photos. I'll wait patiently, I know that you guys both have other things to do, jobs, families, and now that the trails are drying out; rides to be on.


----------



## Arisitidis (May 3, 2008)

It is so interesting to read all the stories. The TI has mythical powers! I liked riding with you guys. 
Ari


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Photographs*

Rob Walters, (aka Captain Bob) has posted some photos to the web for all to see. He's not quite halfway through, so there will be more posted soon. Stay tuned and enjoy!

http://bobwalters.smugmug.com/gallery/4880280_vuMKy#291012000_frYjN


----------



## Arisitidis (May 3, 2008)

Those are some great photos. I am sure everyone will enjoy them. Thanks!!!
Ari


----------



## CubeMonkey (Jan 6, 2008)

Just looked at the pics - awesome... So what did you guys do when you came to that flooded out road?


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re-routed!*



CubeMonkey said:


> Just looked at the pics - awesome... So what did you guys do when you came to that flooded out road?


That was an example of what d.p. (my right hand man that helped me put on the event) and I had to re-route the course around. That road was clear less than 48 hours before the event, but we got a 3-6 inch dump of rain across the course that our already saturated lands couldn't handle.

That wasn't all....the pic here shows the mudslide/hike-a-bike we encountered. (Notice a small group of riders disappearing just over the top of the slide) :eekster:


----------



## SquidBuzz (Jan 6, 2007)

Is this GT?

http://bobwalters.smugmug.com/gallery/4880280_vuMKy#291640680_UWZjf

He's a busy man there, eh? Was that down wind?


----------



## CubeMonkey (Jan 6, 2008)

Guitar Ted said:


> That was an example of what d.p. (my right hand man that helped me put on the event) and I had to re-route the course around. That road was clear less than 48 hours before the event, but we got a 3-6 inch dump of rain across the course that our already saturated lands couldn't handle.
> 
> That wasn't all....the pic here shows the mudslide/hike-a-bike we encountered. (Notice a small group of riders disappearing just over the top of the slide) :eekster:


Wow. The joys of riding in spring....


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*In the Swirling Vortex*



SquidBuzz said:


> Is this GT?
> 
> http://bobwalters.smugmug.com/gallery/4880280_vuMKy#291640680_UWZjf
> 
> He's a busy man there, eh? Was that down wind?


Yeah......._that's me! :blush: _

The wind was so strong on top of that hill that the effort required to stand up was making things...._ahem!....veeery difficult.  _

Just one more of the several difficulties d.p. and I had to deal with on the day.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*New photo link*

Here's an updated link with all the photos on it now: http://bobwalters.smugmug.com/gallery/4900748_GJ2zv#292514730_soysp

Enjoy!


----------



## SquidBuzz (Jan 6, 2007)

*Too Funny*



SquidBuzz said:


> So who was the guy at the start coordinating the Trans Iowa chat?


No one wants to claim knowing this guy, eh?

Too bad, I thought it was kinda funny how everyone yelled "Iowa" back at him. It was good for moral and warming up.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Oh! You meant the "Cheer"?*



SquidBuzz said:


> No one wants to claim knowing this guy, eh?
> 
> Too bad, I thought it was kinda funny how everyone yelled "Iowa" back at him. It was good for moral and warming up.


Yeah, yeah........I was kind of amused by that. Now I know what you mean. I've no idea who it was, but I thought it was cool.

What I want to know is who ran the Schwinn Super Sport with the carbon front fork, Avid BB7 brake, _safety levers_, radially laced rear wheel, and single speed. At least they had the decency to remove that kickstand!


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> Yeah, yeah........I was kind of amused by that. Now I know what you mean. I've no idea who it was, but I thought it was cool.
> 
> What I want to know is who ran the Schwinn Super Sport with the carbon front fork, Avid BB7 brake, _safety levers_, radially laced rear wheel, and single speed. At least they had the decency to remove that kickstand!


Yeah, I want to know about this guy too. He was a young guy, a bit erratic on the bike, but a strong rider in the wind. Might have been a Dimensions disk only steel fork, not sure about that. Flat pedals too. That and the guy with the QuickBeam (?) with conti marathon supremes were my favorite bikes (how fat were those tires anyway?). And the guy with the TI4 mudflap.


----------



## Arisitidis (May 3, 2008)

*Quickbeam and Supersport*

Rode with both those guys and they were super-strong. Also rode with a young man aboard a Surly Crosscheck with 3 speed bars, running single, on flat pedals with Etnies. 
Heroic.

Ari


----------



## Ranger Dean (Jun 15, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> Yeah, yeah........I was kind of amused by that. Now I know what you mean. I've no idea who it was, but I thought it was cool.
> 
> What I want to know is who ran the Schwinn Super Sport with the carbon front fork, Avid BB7 brake, _safety levers_, radially laced rear wheel, and single speed. At least they had the decency to remove that kickstand!


I'm proud to live two blocks from both of these fine folks, Krco, has been our pit crew for two years in a row now, and his pump up cheers are getting better every day!!

This is also the second year the infamous Super Sport has been in TI, nay-sayers beware, that bike's got BALLS

Our group from Madison, also included Kristen "winner of the whiskey preem" Ritching.

Its just amusing to see half of our campsite all independently mentioned in short succession, on the internet.

Trans Iowa seems to have quite an internet following, at least more so than other bike events. I find this interesting.

Speaking of Trans Iowa, maybe the course will include some singletrack next year?
Night-time singletrack???? Is this how rumors get started?


----------



## Arisitidis (May 3, 2008)

That's so Rad. I was just so happy to see so many young people on the event. It makes me think that cycling has a future in this country. Keep rocking and riding!!!
Ari


----------



## .tb (Apr 30, 2008)

Thad - that wasn't me with the cold feet, mine were getting a big hug from my shoe mittens.

That was ranger dean (Brother Matt) rockin out on the cruiser bars and flat pedals

Those who were at the start last year may remember the same guy who lead the chant this year yelling "Ride my children, ride into the night!" and other encouraging words.

Ari, I agree with you on the power of the TI; For the last few weeks whenever the going gets tough on or off the bike, I say to myself "Remember that time in TIv4 ....." and then I get pumped again.


----------

